# Using Clearblue Fertility monitor - anyone else? 7 BFP's...



## Lady H

So temping and OPK's stressed me out to the point that my cycles went from 27 to 37 days! So I brought a CBFM on eBay and started using it this month. Anyone out there using it regularly or for the first time?


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## SarahSausage

I've been using it to track my cycles since November. We're about to start ttc this month. 
I used it for a month before and got pregnant straight away with my DD. 
I'm hoping it'll work as well this time. Good luck


----------



## Lady H

Thanks sounds like it worked well for you! Good luck.


----------



## mrswemyss

Hi! I'm new to the site... My husband and I have been ttc for 7 mos now, without luck in the past I have used opk which have said I am ovulating (around day 15) we do the "bd" & no results. A friend has given me her clearblue fertility monitor which I am on cd8 of using... Also if the opk didn't work how would this be different? So! Baby dust for us both :) and hoping the cbfm does the trick


----------



## Lady H

Good luck mrsw, CBFM also detects estrogen as well so it reads more than the opk. Dust to us all! Good luck.


----------



## Briss

I have been using it for 3 months now, really happy about it, great investment it gives me quite clear indication (compared to OPK) as to my fertile days and ovulation date. I have also been charting last two cycles and my charts indicate that I ovulate on the second peak of CBFM. I can now plan ahead our BD strategy :)


----------



## bezinga

CD1 today and just went out and got one. We have been TTC for 3 months with no luck. Hope this works!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Briss and Bezinga. I am so much less stressed with this it's unreal. I could never read OPKs properly. Let me know how you ladies get on. I have high reading for Yesterday and today days 6 &7 but I read it does that for the first month?


----------



## bezinga

Lady H said:


> Good luck Briss and Bezinga. I am so much less stressed with this it's unreal. I could never read OPKs properly. Let me know how you ladies get on. I have high reading for Yesterday and today days 6 &7 but I read it does that for the first month?

Thanks lady h... I am waiting for it to ask for a pee stick!! Plan on bd'ing on all the high days.. I used OPKs in the past as well but never could figure out the blue lines... So this totally takes the stress out..


----------



## Lady H

Cool. Be warned you could be BD for a long time as it may read high straight away on CD6 until after it sees a peak. Tends to do that on the first month so I read til it learns your cycle. Should ask you to POAS on day 6.


----------



## anorak

I am using it now. I am like clockwork at 29 days, but still using it to be sure!


----------



## Lady H

That's good Anorak if it helped you know for sure. Good luck!


----------



## Briss

a piece of advice, I usually stop testing after the first peak as it will automatically give you the second peak followed by a high - just to save those sticks they are really expensive in the long term


----------



## Halle71

Beware - you might not get a peak on the first cycle but you may still have ovulated so carry on BDing. I used mine for the first month last cycle, didn't get a peak but BD'd alternate days from the first high and got my BFP. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Briss and h&h 9 months Halle, congrats!


----------



## mrswemyss

Did you do it every day after you got your second level that says high fertility? I am very excited today is day 12 and it went up to the second level which says "high fertility" cross your fingers and say a prayer!! :haha: waiting for my egg pic still


----------



## mrswemyss

So we are not going to be home tomorrow night. It'll be day 14 & I wanna see that egg! ( on the monitor lol) if my test time is @6 -9pm what do I do can't take it with me?! 
Which it may not happen till Sunday, but what will happen if I skip tomorrow?


----------



## Lady H

If you can't take it with you can you take a stick? If not I think it goes from the previous sticks data.


----------



## Briss

I skipped mine once and totally screwed the whole thing it just showed low ever after and did not ask me to test, although this was after my first peak so it did not matter that much but from now on (since the monitor is quite small) I take it with me when i travel. 

Once it shows high your BD strategy will depend on your DH's sperm count, if it is normal you can go for every day, if it is on the lower side, go for every other day. The main thing is to BD at least once during peak


----------



## mamadonna

This is also my first month using my cbfm,i usually would ovulated around now but still just getting highs at the moment,but just took a smiley digital and got a smiley face


----------



## mrswemyss

Oh no! Well we are going to a country concert, I'd hate to whip it out in the middle lol. Right now it says high fertility... So I'm assuming it will show I'm ovulating soon. I wanna see that!


----------



## Lady H

mamadonna said:


> This is also my first month using my cbfm,i usually would ovulated around now but still just getting highs at the moment,but just took a smiley digital and got a smiley face

I think that is normal with the first month as it is still learning. I would go with the OPK and still BD! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah that's what i thought,been going for every other day,will carry on a few more days hopefully that should do the trick!


----------



## mamadonna

I got my peak this mornin!


----------



## Briss

Congratulations! Happy BDing :)


----------



## Lady H

Go go go Mamadonna!


----------



## mamadonna

Hopefully i will get a chance tonite,:)


----------



## mrswemyss

MY cbfm says that my egg is here today! So let's pray that this is the month


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck,we didn't get a chance to dtd last nite,gutted


----------



## Briss

well today should be your second peak, shouldn't it?, still have a chance. I actually plan for next month to BD in AM on the second peak to maximize our chances.


----------



## Blythe

I have been using the cbfm for over a year and my experience is that ovulation occurs on the second day in the late afternoon/evening. I test in am and then pm with cheapie ovulation tests...often the oh surge is picked up in the pm and then the egg shows the next day.....good luck girls


----------



## mamadonna

thank you i plan on grabbing him tonite,sat morning was the last time so i guess we are still in with a shot,i am still gettin cramps on my right side so who knows:shrug:


----------



## Lady H

Good luck MrsW and Mammadonna. Mine has continued to show high fertility from day 6 to 13 so far. Did a sneaky OPK (I swore I would not)! And it was very negative, not even a hint of a line. Did not ovulate until day 18 last month and had a really long cycle at 37 days. Hope not going to be the same this month!


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks lady h,i hope you get ur peak soon


----------



## bezinga

Hi ladies, on cd8 and nothing really happening on the monitor. I have pretty long cycles too and in the past have always ovulated cd16-cd18 as per the opks. Curious to see if it would be the same this time around. I did wake up this morning and stumble into the loo and while in there remembered about the test. Aggghhh almost missed it today!! But it was kinda funny cuz I was so sleepy but then the moment I remembered about the test, I was wide awake... Happy tasting everyone and lots of baby dust to you...


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Bezinga I've had long cycles and of ov on day 18 too so let's see!


----------



## PatTabs

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind another joining..

I used the CBFM for the first time in December and worked well, with 8 highs followed by 2 peaks, we BD'd every other day and amazingly got a BFP, sadly we had an MC at 12 weeks so I have reset the CBFM hoping for a similar result this time round.

I was never so pleased to see the witch this weekend as I felt lucky to get back on track as its been 4 weeks since I MC'd.

Lots of :dust: to you all....


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry pat,good luck for trying again


----------



## Lady H

Aww Pattabs so sorry to hear that. Big hugs and let's hope that the CBFM is lucky for you again xx


----------



## mrswemyss

So day 15 it showed an egg :) and day 16 also (but didn't ask me to test)... Today it is day 17 and didn't ask me to test, just showed second level (high fertility) but we only did it on day 15, does this mean I have a less chance? :( and probably will bd' tonight


----------



## bezinga

Pat I am so sorry to hear about your loss. But I am so glad your trying again! Babydust to you.

Today I reached the 2nd level on the monitor.. First time I've seen any change since I started using it. Waiting to get a high. This is our first month using it.. So I am curious to see how much longer before we even get a high..


----------



## Lady H

Mrsw you have every chance you caught the egg if you BD on the day of first peak. It would mean the spermies probably arrived just before the egg released. Good luck and baby dust. I am on cd15, still having high readings every day but no peak. Thought I could see a faint second line on the stick today though so fx maybe by the weekend


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks MamaD, Lady H and Bezinga...CD5 for me today so here's to POAS from tomorrow..

Also for those of you who have had to open up another box of ten sticks, on a thread from my first month in Dec someone recommended that once you have hit your 2nd peak it will always go back to high and then low so there is no point using any new sticks after you get the peak...so might help save some money..


----------



## Lady H

I'd just like to ovulate! CD15 and no sign, have done OPK too and no line!


----------



## mamadonna

How long are ur cycles ladyh?


----------



## mummyb2b

i'm on my 1st month with cbfm too day 8 and showing high (i have a short cycle anyway but been a little erratic past few months so anyones guess!) fingers crossed its lucky for us all! 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## EchoLynne

Just bought mine. Waiting for cycle day 1 to start so I can begin using it. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Graceyous

This will be my 3rd cycle using the CBFM, on CD 2 today, my cycles are usually about 25-26 days. Used it back in Oct 2011 and got pregnant on second cycle using it - sadly ended in mc at 10wks.

I decided to start temping this cycle too, want to confirm that I'm O-ing and on what peak day it happens! The more I feel in control of this uncontrollable thing the more relaxed I feel!:haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,sorry for your loss hun,i think I'll go back to temping next cycle if i don't my bfp this one


----------



## Lady H

My cycles were 27 days up until three months ago. Now they are all over the place. I still have highs at cd18 but some heavy spotting too. I am very confused and not sure if AF and if I should press M!


----------



## mamadonna

Hmm not sure,maybe it could be ovulation spotting?


----------



## Lady H

Yeah confusing innit!


----------



## mamadonna

Very hope you get it figured out soon


----------



## bezinga

Lady H said:


> My cycles were 27 days up until three months ago. Now they are all over the place. I still have highs at cd18 but some heavy spotting too. I am very confused and not sure if AF and if I should press M!

Sounds like implantation spotting to me... I wouldn't do anything until u get AF full blown..l oooooo but Im hoping it's implantation spotting and u get ur bfp this cycle :happydance:


----------



## Lady H

Update ...it seems to be AF as it now requires a tampon! No ovulation and a 18 day cycle. Thanks mother nature!


----------



## mamadonna

Ah that sucks big time ladyh I'm so sorry hun!


----------



## bezinga

A tampon does signify AF.. So sorry the witch got you.. But on the brighter side - your on to a new cycle lady!


----------



## Rowanbud

Hi Everyone! 

I'd read so much about how great these were that I decided to invest. It's day 1 for me today and I have only a vague idea about when I ovulate so hopefully this will help me to target more precisely. 
Just as a BTW, I had a look on E Bay and they were going for around £50/60 2nd hand but found this web site where they are £64 brand new! Just thought I'd pass on the link as it seems they are quite a good discount chemist site. 
I'm not allowed to post links until I have 10 posts so i'll have to type it out long hand....
nope wont let me do that either *sigh*
Try googling Masters Direct... (wonder if I'm allowed to say that lol?)


----------



## mummyb2b

Lady H said:


> Update ...it seems to be AF as it now requires a tampon! No ovulation and a 18 day cycle. Thanks mother nature!

mine have been all over the place too! historically my cycle was always 25days then i had depo for about a year got my periods back oct 2011 and been trying since then! and for 1st 3 months i was regular on my old cycle then had 21day cycle, 31day cycle, 16day cycle (which i only bled 1day so thought it might have been implantation but turned out i was wrong) then last month 22day cycle. i'm currently on cd12 so anyones guess but fingers crossed! hoping that cbfm will help me understand my body bit better too! hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## PatTabs

A wee update, CD9 for me and still getting lows, getting a bit worried that the MC has indeed messed up my cycle as I got highs from CD8 in Dec, oh well good thing I stocked up on sticks when Boots had their Buy one get one half price!

My plan is to BD every other day once I get to a high and then both peak days..

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rowanbud

Just a quick question. I'm on day 2 today and, obviously, fertility is low and will be for the next 3 days at least. Do I need to keep turning the monitor on every morning still do you think or can I leave it until day 5? will it know it's day 5?:wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

I did but only because i thought i had too,not sure if it'll make any difference or not


----------



## Briss

you do not have to turn it on every day. You need to do it on CD1-CD5 once to set it up and then turn it on from CD6 every day until you get your peak. Am on CD 5 so will turn it on tomorrow and will probably get a chance to POAC :) I had my lap&dye and hysteroscopy today so it would be interesting to see whether this will have any effect on CBFM


----------



## mamadonna

What was the lap and dye like?I've gotta go 4 1


----------



## hopefuloneday

I used one for 5 months but rarely got any highs. Mostly lows then BAM... High. So I figured it was an expensive OPK for me and sold it. I did learn a lot from it since I have never charted my cycles (other than with apps) and really didn't know much about this kind of thing. I was glad I bought it tho.


----------



## hopefuloneday

...Mostly lows then BAM...Peak I meant lol


----------



## Rowanbud

Me too. I think, from reading about other people's experiences, we often ovulate at a different time to what we think ourselves and that it can change from month to month too. Dont worry because that will affect your cycle too. Ovulation will happen and when it does we have our trusty baby making machines to let us know so we can 'make hay while the sun shines' :0)


----------



## Rowanbud

PatTabs said:


> A wee update, CD9 for me and still getting lows, getting a bit worried that the MC has indeed messed up my cycle as I got highs from CD8 in Dec, oh well good thing I stocked up on sticks when Boots had their Buy one get one half price!
> 
> My plan is to BD every other day once I get to a high and then both peak days..
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Me too. I think, from reading about other people's experiences, we often ovulate at a different time to what we think ourselves and that it can change from month to month too. Dont worry because that will affect your cycle too. Ovulation will happen and when it does we have our trusty baby making machines to let us know so we can 'make hay while the sun shines' :flower:


----------



## mrswemyss

I have been ovulating and still get no results :( maybe next month...


----------



## mummyb2b

i'm currently on cd19 have been testing since cd6 and had high readings every day no low, no peak just high! wouldn't like to 2nd guess how long my cycle will be this month but am thinking i'm almost at the end as am thinking around 21-25days maybe. feel so tired today could do with sleeping for a week! :sleep: so think could be 21days in which case i will be only next cycle sooner than i expected. cant wait to hear if someone has had a BFP with their cbfm!

:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

mummyb2b said:


> . cant wait to hear if someone has had a BFP with their cbfm!
> 
> :dust:

hey mummyb2b don't give up hope, i started TTC in Dec with the CBFM, I had a 29 day cycle and had 2lows, 8 highs and 2 peaks and low and behold a BFP sadly I MC'd at 12 weeks but I am holding on to that positive start...I waited for one AF and a little later than expected on CD19 today and got a peak! :happydance: no idea how long my cycle will be but it was exactly 28days til AF after I MC'D too.

Got everything crossed for this month too I know its a long shot but if it worked once its got to work again... :dust: to you!!

Let's stay positive together...:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Af got me today so on to my second month with the cbfm


----------



## Graceyous

I'm 3 DPO today - confimed by temping (my first time). :happydance: CBFM is matching with it too so bit of a relief - now just have to wait out 2ww...:coffee: (with fingers and toes and everything else crossed)


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## mummyb2b

PatTabs said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> . cant wait to hear if someone has had a BFP with their cbfm!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> hey mummyb2b don't give up hope, i started TTC in Dec with the CBFM, I had a 29 day cycle and had 2lows, 8 highs and 2 peaks and low and behold a BFP sadly I MC'd at 12 weeks but I am holding on to that positive start...I waited for one AF and a little later than expected on CD19 today and got a peak! :happydance: no idea how long my cycle will be but it was exactly 28days til AF after I MC'D too.
> 
> Got everything crossed for this month too I know its a long shot but if it worked once its got to work again... :dust: to you!!
> 
> Let's stay positive together...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Af got me today day 23 so onto next cycle for me now. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you though! So sorry about your mc if it's worked once though like you said thats gotta be positive so fingers crossed it's this month for you! Don't know why but I have a feeling it might be july/august for me not sure why though


----------



## Lady H

Ahhhh sorry to hear the witch is on the prowl for some of you. Cycle 2 and got a peak today cd14. Seems staying off BnB has reduced the stress and cycles back to normal.:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck lady h


----------



## PatTabs

Sorry AF got you mummy2b....but onwards and upwards!

I'm 4DPO and haven't a clue on way or the other at the moment. I think you are onto something LadyH staying off BnB can help over-thinking every little issue or symptom but at the same time it's nice to left off steam and hear the positivity being shared.

I was so set on a 2012 baby there are days I just can't comprehend waiting until 2013 but it'll happen when it's supposed to happen just got to stay positive.

Thinking about you ladies...:hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

I am on cycle day 5 today with my CBFM... I think I will start testing tomorrow, so PRAYING with the monitor and my HSG I finally get our second pink line!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi I'm also on day 5!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck MrsW and Mamma. Xxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrswemyss

mamadonna said:


> Hi I'm also on day 5!

Goood luck!!


----------



## vkj73

i'm going for the cbfm this second time around.
with our first, it worked the first round!!!
i had been using just the sticks, so i feel like the cbfm
really narrows it down:thumbup:

good luck to all!!!
:dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

PatTabs said:


> Sorry AF got you mummy2b....but onwards and upwards!
> 
> I'm 4DPO and haven't a clue on way or the other at the moment. I think you are onto something LadyH staying off BnB can help over-thinking every little issue or symptom but at the same time it's nice to left off steam and hear the positivity being shared.
> 
> I was so set on a 2012 baby there are days I just can't comprehend waiting until 2013 but it'll happen when it's supposed to happen just got to stay positive.
> 
> Thinking about you ladies...:hugs:

i know what you mean about a 2012 baby, i thought that would be me too but just because it wont be born in 2012, you still got lots of time in 2012 to get pregnant and start planning for a wonderful bundle of joy in 2013 and even whilst you pregnant, there are lots of exciting milestones to look forward to eg scans etc and nursery planning etc! fingers crossed we all get to start doing those things very soon! :hugs: and lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## PatTabs

I know..thank you for pulling me back to the positives..they are in my mind but so easily pushed away by the worries and concerns.

I'd forgotten how awful the TWW was! Am trying to distract myself with thinking about a mini break for me and DH :plane: a bit of away time will be good and a distraction!!


----------



## viccat

Hi everyone. I am so excited because I have just ordered my CBFM. Was going to get one from Ebay when I realised that it wouldn't arrive in time to start using this next cycle. So I've ordered a new one.

Is it really sad to be this excited about something? I am still in the early months and generally positive about TTC. However OH has a low *aherm* drive so I might get 2-3 BDs a month. I really feel like this is the ideal tool to make sure we BD at the right time.

Next cycle I think OH is away at peak time - at least now I should know for certain!


----------



## Lady H

Hi Viccat, CBFM will be perfect for your it will show you the five most fertile days. It does take a couple of months to learn your cycle some prepared to test from day six until it spot ovulation the first month. Good luck!

By the way, not sad, I was excited too! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

On cd 8 today and my cbfm asked for test number 1 this mornin,fingers crossed for this month girls!


----------



## Lady H

Mammadonna :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

glad it helps pat, thats what i try to keep focused on, that the bfp is just the start of an exciting (and probably terrifying) journey!

as for me, here we go again cd6 is tomorrow so testing starts again fingers crossed it shows something more this month!


----------



## mummyb2b

good luck mamma


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,got my high this mornin.good luck to all you too


----------



## PatTabs

Lots of :dust: to all you ladies starting to POAS!

8DPO for me feeling very tired but think that's more to do with work and the weather..roll on the bank holiday weekend for some Zzzz...


----------



## Lady H

6DPO for me -:twiddles thumbs:-


----------



## PatTabs

:


Lady H said:


> 6DPO for me -:twiddles thumbs:-

:thumbup: good luck!! 

AF due Monday, won't test until at least Wed if I can hold off....


----------



## vkj73

i'm at day 18 and it's still a low bar. af usually arrives around day 30 or so.
has anyone had this happen?

maybe a i have a shorter luteal phase now???


----------



## Lady H

vkj73 said:


> i'm at day 18 and it's still a low bar. af usually arrives around day 30 or so.
> has anyone had this happen?
> 
> maybe a i have a shorter luteal phase now???

Is it your first month using CBFM? I've heard you can have no highs or peak first month but still have ovulated.


----------



## vkj73

it's the first time in about 6 months. 
today is day 19 and still a low bar, but seem to be having cm.

we shall see...


----------



## mamadonna

I'm the same getting highs but plenty of ewcm


----------



## Rowanbud

Lady H said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> i'm at day 18 and it's still a low bar. af usually arrives around day 30 or so.
> has anyone had this happen?
> 
> maybe a i have a shorter luteal phase now???
> 
> Is it your first month using CBFM? I've heard you can have no highs or peak first month but still have ovulated.Click to expand...

It's my forst month and have had highs from day 9 to today which is day 22. I'm pretty sure i O'd on day 15/16 as I had my usual symptoms and used an OPK. 

I've read so many ladies saying this is normal for month one that I'm not overly concerned. If my luck's in, I wont need a seccond month LOL! However, I have my new stock of sticks and am ready to go unless I get a BFP next weekend! Fingers crossed for everybody :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## mrswemyss

Day 14- high fertility!! Say a prayer :) hoping to ovulate this week


----------



## mamadonna

Got my peak this mornin


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh Ladies, get going! Xxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Just hope we find the time,its my sons 18th today so throwing a party for him,probably won't get a chance till tomorrow mornin if we are lucky,just hope its not too late!


----------



## PatTabs

:happydance: go go go ladies with peaks!!!

I'm one day late and I feel AF is coming all the time but she's hasn't yet but have had a weird pinching pain inear my ovaries which only generally comes when AF is in full flow.

I have just one digi test from my first pack that got me my BFP in Jan so am going to try and hold out a few more days before I test would rather have AF fly in than see a BFN...

:dust: to you all, want to hear and see some positives from you all to keep me sane....


----------



## mamadonna

Exciting stuff good luck!


----------



## Lady H

Ooooooh Pat fx, update us soon xxxxxx


----------



## mrswemyss

During your second level... High pedi should I bd every day up until and after my egg shows? We r on day 16 now and it is second level, still waking for egg. I just get paranoid I'll do it too much or too little.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## vkj73

mrswemyss said:


> During your second level... High pedi should I bd every day up until and after my egg shows? We r on day 16 now and it is second level, still waking for egg. I just get paranoid I'll do it too much or too little.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!

this was what we did when we conceived our first:

bd on the first high
skipped bd'ing for the next two highs
bd on the fourth high
nothing on the first peak
then bd on the second peak

the "every other day method" was highly recommended by two people.

good luck! :dust:


----------



## Lady H

Just tested at 11 DPO, BFN.


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry lady h your not out yet though


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies...sad to report AF flew in this morning....I was really quite gutted, it's taken all day to shake off the disappointment I felt but this evening I pulled my socks up and thought hell this is actually only my 2 nd cycle and it was darn luck when I got my BFP on the first cycle..

So onwards and upwards...CD1 it is....btw I woke up and had slight spotting, full blown by midday should I set my M for today or tomorrow??

Come on girls I need a good fat BFP to keep those positive vibes we can do it...
:dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah so sorry pat,i would say yes set the m as soon as you see red blood


----------



## Lady H

Aw sorry Pat xxxx. Remember to set your m at a time that works for you to test each day.


----------



## PatTabs

Sorry don't think I was clear in my last question..I meant to say should I consider CD1 yesterday or today? AF only really started by midday yesterday and my test window is usually 5am to 11am??


----------



## Lady H

I would probably set it for yesterday. If you hold the m down you can set it up to day three. Xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Lady H..i was thinking that too! How you doing?


----------



## thetatrojan

@pattabs - just saw my doc today and she said don't count the day you start spotting w/ AF, CD1 is the day you have a full flow. i've had a few cycles where i spot the evening/night before and then it's in full effect by the next day.


----------



## mrswemyss

Day 19 I see my lil egg :) lots of prayers please ladies


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck mrsw. I pressed m today .


----------



## PatTabs

Good luck mrsw...

So sorry LadyH :hugs: here's to the next round. :dust:


----------



## mrswemyss

So I really could cry right now. We had sex day 17 skipped 18 and I ovulated on day 19. We had sex at 12 am on day 19 and day 20 ( still shows an egg) do you think I waited to late and missed my chance? I can't take trying anymore. August is a year :((


----------



## Lady H

You may be ok Hun, the spermies can hang around two to three days. Fx for you xxxxxx


----------



## Rowanbud

mrswemyss said:


> So I really could cry right now. We had sex day 17 skipped 18 and I ovulated on day 19. We had sex at 12 am on day 19 and day 20 ( still shows an egg) do you think I waited to late and missed my chance? I can't take trying anymore. August is a year :((

I've read that it takes 10 hours for the sperm to swim all the way up into your fallopean tubes and so DTD the day before is probably a good thing because they'll be there ready and waiting for when your eggy is released! FX for you kiddo!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry ladyh


----------



## Rowanbud

Lady H said:


> Good luck mrsw. I pressed m today .

Aw no! :nope: Still, there is a fresh month of hope for you. Good luck with this one xxx


----------



## viccat

Month one and getting the hang of remembering I've got to POAS before I waste my morning wee!

Was surprised to see the CBFM give me a "High" as early as CD8 ..... until I did a bit more reading. Normally I get obvious EWCM, so I'm hoping that will give me an indication this month, and for the first time ever I'll make a note of when that happens.

I actually feel quite embarassed that at the grand old age of 37 I didn't have any clue about fertility signs or what the heck my body was doing beyond the obvious AF. :blush:


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Viccat, yes I got highs from day six on the first month. I suggest you still use an OPK this month as the CBFM may not spot the ovulation the first month.


----------



## viccat

Thanks LadyH - that's a great. I'll go get me a beginners OPK because I've never used one of them either! :wacko:


----------



## Briss

I noticed that if you start getting HIGH from CD6, there is a good chance CBFM will miss your LH surge. it happened to me twice now. I had to revert to OPK which kind of defeats the purpose of buying CBFM in the first place. very annoying :(


----------



## noelcallum

Hi, Can I join you ladies? 
I am on day 8 of my first month with the cbfm. I have only had lows so far. 
This is our 6 month of ttc and I have never had a positive opk or crosshairs while temping so think I have been mistiming or something....


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Noelc, we will help you of course with any questions you have. We are kind of getting CBFM down...! Xx


----------



## Lady H

viccat said:


> Thanks LadyH - that's a great. I'll go get me a beginners OPK because I've never used one of them either! :wacko:

Any questions please ask away, am OPK, CBFM and temping familiar these days!


----------



## Lady H

Thought I would share the picture of my CBFM sticks progression. I know you are not supposed to read them but I could see the progressions.

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/OPK/th_68ca4754.jpg
If it asks for a password put ladyhopk


----------



## mrswemyss

I broke down and tested this am 8dpo bfn! Of course, now I'm super bummed... I have no symptoms, sore throat the past two ams but sure its allergies


----------



## mamadonna

2nd month on my cbfm and get my bfp!


----------



## Lady H

OMG Mammadonna, that's fantastic! Congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrswemyss

Congrats:)


----------



## Lady H

mrswemyss said:


> I broke down and tested this am 8dpo bfn! Of course, now I'm super bummed... I have no symptoms, sore throat the past two ams but sure its allergies

Still mega early MrsW xxxx :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

mamadonna said:


> 2nd month on my cbfm and get my bfp!

Woohoo!! Congratulations :happydance:

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 mths!!


----------



## Rowanbud

mamadonna said:


> 2nd month on my cbfm and get my bfp!

Yay!!! Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Rowanbud

Lady H said:


> Good luck mrsw. I pressed m today .

I wasn't far behind you...I pressed M on 15th :nope:


----------



## Lady H

Aw sorry Rowan, this is our month I know it!


----------



## Rowanbud

Lady H said:


> Aw sorry Rowan, this is our month I know it!

Everything crossed! (Well...nearly everything lol!)


----------



## mummyb2b

wow congratulations mammadonna! 

pressed m this morn so onto month 3 with cbfm here we go again!


----------



## Lady H

Awww mummyB2b big hugs. Right one of us HAS to get BFP next on this thread. Mammadonna started it!


----------



## viccat

Congrats Momadonna!

Month one and I got my peak today! CD12 so slightly earlier than average but not too unusal which is good news. Sadly OH had to leave today for work, so no BD on peak this month.

Fingers crossed for next month.....


----------



## mamadonna

Girls just to let you know we didn't bd on the first peak but did on the second


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh thanks xxxx


----------



## mrswemyss

Congrats Donna!


----------



## PatTabs

mamadonna said:


> Girls just to let you know we didn't bd on the first peak but did on the second

Can I ask how much you BD'd prior to O/peak?? Got my 2nd high and CD13 so going to try every other day until peak...


----------



## mamadonna

We were goin for every other day but i think it was about 3 days b4 the last peak


----------



## luckylecky

Congrats on the BFP!! I'm waiting for my CBFM to arrive in the post tomorrow. Fxd!


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## luckylecky

viccat said:


> I actually feel quite embarassed that at the grand old age of 37 I didn't have any clue about fertility signs or what the heck my body was doing beyond the obvious AF. :blush:

Me too.. and i'm 39! This is all very new to me, temping, poas, etc., my body hardly gives me any hints of what it's doing, I don't even get the slightest cramps before or during AF!


----------



## mamadonna

We used preseed this cycle too for the first time,seemed to do the trick!


----------



## mrswemyss

I too, am thinking about using preseed... I have heard both neg and pos feedback


----------



## mamadonna

I can definitely only give positive feedback on preseed!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi. I'm new to this site. Have any of you used the cbfm while being on chlomid? I'm just starting it this cycle and was told to also use the regular sticks that only measure LH because the extra estrogen that chlomid puts out can put the monitor out of whack. I was really hoping to start tracking when I'm ovulating, the regular sticks never come out positive even when I do (day 21 confirms). Supposed to go in for iui next week and how am I going to know if I'm ovulating? Clinic made it seem like u/s is not what people normally do to time it correctly. From what I've read though other docs do pay close attention. I'm wondering if it's a cash grab (gave my deposit for the procedure) but with the doc not so worried about helping figure out when I ovulate I'll likely miss it :nope::nope::nope:
Just a wee bit frustrated. Congrats to all of you for whom it's helped!:happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry can't answer that one,do you have irregular cycles?


----------



## 2have4kids

mamadonna congrats on your news! I hope you have a healthy non-eventful pregnancy. My cycles are pretty regular30-32 days but very short AF @ 1-3 days. I will test with both and if on day 14 I have nothing I'll ask them to do an ultrasound to see what's going on.


----------



## mamadonna

Temping and checking ur cm may work for you,i would think you'll probably ovulated around day 16 to 18 with that length of cycle,but Temping would be a good indicator for you


----------



## Lady H

Got my peak yesterday but not really any EWCM and not positive OPK. Confused!


----------



## mamadonna

I would still bd just in case,good luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks mama will try temping again. After 8 months of craziness I gave it up but now that chlomid is forcing new outcomes it's worth trying again.


----------



## mamadonna

Even if you do it for a couple of months till you get indication of ovulation


----------



## mummyb2b

am on my 3rd cycle using cbfm now and today got my 1st peak! yeeyyy!!! 
:happydance: was so excited when it came up and finally feel like i starting to get to know my body better!!! couldnt have been happier!!! 

sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck m2b2 xx


----------



## PatTabs

mummyb2b said:


> am on my 3rd cycle using cbfm now and today got my 1st peak! yeeyyy!!!
> :happydance: was so excited when it came up and finally feel like i starting to get to know my body better!!! couldnt have been happier!!!
> 
> sending you all lots of :dust:

Woo hoo....get to it!!!

:dust:


----------



## jaynehard74

CBFM and sticks arrived today! I had a MMC on 25/05 and am still bleeding :( When it stops and I get a period do you think it is worth using the monitor or should a wait till the month after? 

I am desperate to start trying again.

Thanks ladies for sharing all your stories:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hi Jayne welcome and sorry to hear you had a mmc xxx. Not sure Hun as sometimes the cycle after mc is annovulatory. However if you have waited until you next have a period I don't see why you can't start the CBFM. Good luck.


----------



## PatTabs

jaynehard74 said:


> CBFM and sticks arrived today! I had a MMC on 25/05 and am still bleeding :( When it stops and I get a period do you think it is worth using the monitor or should a wait till the month after?
> 
> I am desperate to start trying again.
> 
> Thanks ladies for sharing all your stories:hugs:

Hi Jayne, so sorry :hugs:

I Mc'd at 12 weeks in March and had an ERPC so was told to wait for one period and that was 4 weeks to the day I started my MC. So reset my CBFM froM that date.. I have heard people try straight away but think you have missed the window for using the CBFM now so you will have to wait for your next AF. No reason for you not to start from when you next get AF!

:dust: to you!!


----------



## jaynehard74

Thanks PatTabs and Lady H :hugs:

Sorry if this is TMI but I have been bleeding heavy for 8 days and am still getting a positive pregnancy test. Do you know how long that will last for? I had a MMC and the baby stopped growing 6 weeks ago :(

At the moment I can't see an end to this :cry:


----------



## PatTabs

Oh Jayne , I promise it will get better and the Sun will shine again, I felt the same it's still so very raw for you, but the bleeding will ease and the positivity will return. I know it's hard to think of that right now though.

Sorry I can't help with how long it will last, we are all very different and i didn't take any tests to check I just rode out waiting for the next AF, however even aftermy ERPC I bled for another week.

Stay strong...:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

:cry: Very sorry to hear about the mc jaynehard74, wishing you a speedy recovery :cry:

Mama you were right, got a pos o test today on cbfm and the poas cd18 as you called it. Going in for iui tomorrow am, I thought I missed it altogether (got a strong 1/2 colour on the CD12 then dwindled until almost nothing until today). 
First positive oulation ever, trying over a year and this is third chlomid cycle. Needless to say I'm very excited for tomorrow! Just need to get through hoop 1, then hoop 2, have it survive & be healthy. 
:thumbup: \\:D/ :dance:


----------



## mamadonna

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi :hi: I'm also using the CBFM. This is my 2nd cycle using it. Last cycle as it was the first right after the mc I didn't get a peak but I honestly think I didn't O either. This cycle instead I went from low to peak on cd14. I'm taking my temp and ff says I O on the 1st peak so we'll see. 
Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## Lady H

Welcome to the thread and good luck Madrid xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks lady. Same to you!!


----------



## Rowanbud

I've not been on here for ages! Quick update - 2nd cycle got high on cd12 and peak on cd13&14! Took me a bit by surprise especially seeing as i was expecting 5 days (ish) of highs before peak and i was 250 miles away from home visiting my brother! Anyway, I got home that night and BD so that was 1st peak and then again on the morning of 2nd peak. I'm pretty sure, based on physical symptoms & OPK, that LH surge started on the evening of CD12 and I O'd eve of 1st peak so |I am crossing everything!!! I'm currently 9dpo and desperate to test but am trying my best to hold off until the weekend when I will be 13 dpo. I guess seeing as my LP is usually spot on 14 days that if it's not BFP by 1 day before AF due then it's probably not going to be. Whatever happens, I love the CBFM for tuning me in to what my body is doing!


----------



## Lady H

Oooooh good luck Rowanbud xx


----------



## jaynehard74

Good luck Rowanbud :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

Ladyh when are you testing?


----------



## mrswemyss

I am on day 9 it is the first time it has has to test. nothing today, but I took my last clomid today! So Please!! say a prayer for me ladies!!

I am thinking/praying I will show "high fertility" on saturday...


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck mrs and rowan!!!


----------



## Lady H

Fx for you MrsW.

mamma, not going to, temp had taken a dive below base line and no symptoms, so pretty sure AF will arrive tomorrow. Xx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm sorry lady!


----------



## PatTabs

CD2 alas..roll on July!! Have a stinky cold/sore throat too which is not helping.

Think I might try preseed this next cycle... any other tips anyone else wants to share..much appreciated!!

Lady - are you going to do anything different? Have a fab birthday!!

Jayne, mrs, rowen, Madrid...how you all doing?? Wishing you all much luck :thumbup:

Thinking of you all..


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi PatTabs and Hi everyone else :) I am doing good, went to the hospital yesterday for a scan and it was all clear and bleeding stopped so good to go again!

The lovely lady who did my scan gave us advice on trying again, she said we should wait until I get a period but then said...... but if we happen to have a kiss and cuddle and I do a test in 3 weeks time and its positive then not to worry, the only reason that advice is given is because docs prefer to date a pregnancy on last AF but she has a machine for that and patted the scanner! She made me feel so much better and even reassured me about my age (38) 

I suspect I won't be that lucky not to get my AF at some point but when I do I will be ready with my CBFM and sticks. :)

Must admit I am tempted by preseed, the more I read about it seems worth giving a try. 

My DH also read an article about rats and mice being given probiotic yoghurt, the males that had the yoghurt had higher sperm counts and produced more off spring than the ones that didn't, they think this may be the case in humans so he is going to take a probiotic supplement. It cant do any harm!

Google probiotic and Massachusetts Institute of Technology and you can see the results of the study.

The things we will try! lol xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! 

Sorry about af ladies. 

I'm ok Pat. Just waiting and waiting. This 2ww is being the longest ever. Not that I'm very hopeful but I'd like to find out either way. I'm 8dpo today so I'll continue testing tomorrow and the following days and see what happens.

jayne so sorry about your loss :hugs: and the doc was right. You can start straight away. They'll tell you how far you are by the scan so don't worry a bit in case it happens.


----------



## Lady H

Hi Pat, sorry to hear witch got you. I plan to only used CBFM and not temp this month, too stressy for me. I am feeling resigned though that we will never have kids at the moment.

Jayne, good luck, glad all ok, enjoy your kisses and cuddles....


----------



## Lady H

Madrid, we cross posted. Fx for you, tww is hell xxxxx


----------



## Madrid98

I have to agree in the bbt part Lady. I'm only doing it this cycle because I have an appointment with mc clinic consultant on the 22nd June and I'd like to take it with me if I get af. Maybe it'll help understand a bit more my tests results. 

Please don't give up though. I can only say that sometimes less is more. I used to stress with many things before, trying to get different supplements to work, etc, and then after my very last loss I decided there was no point. I'm careful with caffeine and I don't drink or smoke at all, and I keep an eye on what I eat during the 2ww just to be in the safe side of things, but that's it. The CBFM, folic acid and bd. 

I truly hope it'll happen to all of us very soon :hug:


----------



## Lady H

Sounds like a good plan. Getting sick of taking this and doing that myself. :hugs:

What this thread needs, is some......
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jaynehard74

Don't ever give up lady :) but I think you are right to maybe relax more with all the supplements etc, when I last tried and tried....nothing! At Christmas we booked to go to Australia for 5 weeks in the March I went back on the pill because if I had got caught I would have been too worried about the long flight and the hectic schedule . I came off the pill just before we left got my AF on the plane! and then came home pregnant. But the whole time we were away I never gave getting pregnant a thought! I was stunned and although I have now mc'd and am going to try all the gadgets, temp charts, supplements even just been and bought baby asprin, I will probably ease off after a couple of months if I have no luck. Although I did just take the asprin with a swig of Budweiser!!!!

Madrid,nervous for you...not long to wait for your test hope its good news 

:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

I agree I haven't temped at all, think that would just be too much for me, think will stick to just the CBFM with preseed this time. 

Madrid - the TWW is def the pits, not long now though for you loads of :dust: 

What has really shocked me is the how time feels like forever each TWW but it's already 6 mths since we started TTC and it's nearly midsummer! 

I pray we all get our BFPs by the end of 2012 :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Well ladies I've got a faint bfp today. Still can't believe it! I hope the lines get darker & it sticks properly this time!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## Lady H

Congratulations Madrid, I'd better update the thread title.... Xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks ladies!! :winkwink:


----------



## jaynehard74

So excited for you Madrid, congratulations xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Madrid98 said:


> Well ladies I've got a faint bfp today. Still can't believe it! I hope the lines get darker & it sticks properly this time!

Lots of sticky :dust: Madrid!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

Madrid98 said:


> Well ladies I've got a faint bfp today. Still can't believe it! I hope the lines get darker & it sticks properly this time!

Aw congratulations! Fantastic news! Stay sticky little bean!


----------



## mrswemyss

According to my CBFM I am ovulating today... SO lets pray that the clomid did the trick!


----------



## Lady H

:dust::dust:


mrswemyss said:


> According to my CBFM I am ovulating today... SO lets pray that the clomid did the trick!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Lady H

CBFM asked for first pee stick today. Strap yourselves in, keep your hands inside at all times, we are off on The ttc ride again!


----------



## Madrid98

Yay!!!!


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> CBFM asked for first pee stick today. Strap yourselves in, keep your hands inside at all times, we are off on The ttc ride again!

Right back at ya Lady...CD 9 and first POAS for me too..went straight to High so ready to :sex: and back on the roller coaster ride...

DH is scoffing at the Preseed I have bought though...I don't know why he seems to view it differently to any other type of lubricant..seriously men are a puzzling bunch! :shrug:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone, 

Still buzzing for you Madrid, great seeing you due date :)

Can't wait to use my CBFM, I am still in limbo land after MMC, been doing a bit of BD just in case :) It's my 11th wedding anniversary today, fingers crossed for our 12th I will have a baby or a bump :)

xxx


----------



## Lady H

Happy anniversary Jayne xxx


----------



## mummyb2b

Happy Anniversary Jayne!

back on cd1 for me again today! back to the drawing board you might say!!!


----------



## Lady H

mummyb2b said:


> Happy Anniversary Jayne!
> 
> back on cd1 for me again today! back to the drawing board you might say!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

On cd10 and still getting low. Had high on cd9 last month. Hope it's just the monitor learning still and not delayed ovulation.


----------



## Madrid98

this cycle I only got lows and then on cd13 it went to peak straight away so don't worry about it not changing lady.


----------



## luckylecky

Hello ladies, CD1 for me today. I'm looking forward to finding out how my insides are timing themselves.. I've a sneaky feeling I ovulate later than the 'normal' time.


----------



## Lady H

Cd13. Still lows!!!


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> Cd13. Still lows!!!

:hugs: it will happen don't stress!

I've had a rather peculiar one to date..highs from Cd9 so assumed I would Peak/O on CD16-18 as per past 2 months but no..CD13 and peaked this morning...completely threw me and have had no O pain which I have had every month recently...really annoyed as only BD on CD11 so have tried to make up for it today, really wanted to go for SMEP as well on peaks...

Ach how is everyone else doing?!?


----------



## Lady H

Finally got a high today in cd13....phew! That's a great birthday present for today!


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> Finally got a high today in cd13....phew! That's a great birthday present for today!

Happy Birthday Lady!!!


----------



## Lady H

Thanks, it's the dreaded big 40!


----------



## mummyb2b

Happy birthday for yesterday lady! Hope you had a brilliant day & that you get a belated gift in couple weeks when you poas! xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, I hope you get a birthday conceived baby, what a present that would be. Baby dust to you lovely 40 year old mama-soon-to-be.


----------



## mamadonna

Happy belated birthday


----------



## Lady H

Still getting high on CBFM, but very pale line still on OPK. Sigh.


----------



## jaynehard74

Hope you had a good birthday Lady :)

Finally started using my monitor on CD2 only, it says on first cycle that you start testing on Day 6.....so here goes!!

:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, how you all doing?

I've been away for a wedding abroad so just catching up on the news...Lady any sign of O?

:thumbup: go Jayne!!

I find myself a tad confused this cycle..the last 2 months with the CBFM I have O/peaked on CD16&18 and have as usual felt pain asi have done prior to TTC. However this cycle I peaked on CD13 but strangely I felt my usual O pain on CD17.

Is that even possible? Am so confused as it caught me of guard so BD like crazy on CD13&14 and then only on CD17 when I felt the pain..Just in case.
Am worried I have messed up somehow so not counting my chickens this cycle at all.

I rechecked my sticks and did see two lines which suggest the LH surge but would it really last 4days or I have been confusing O pain for something else all this time?!
:shrug:

Sorry long story!!


----------



## Lady H

Hmmm sounds odd Pat. Is the pain Defo ovulation? Did you use OPK at all as well?

I got my peak yesterday but am worried as pretty much no cm and DH refused sex today on day two of peak. He will not have sex on demand apparently. Another cycle buggered.


----------



## dvm2004

Hey ladies! I'm trying to decide if I should invest in this or not.

Ive only been off BCP since late april but I'm pretty sure I've ovulated twice since and my first full cycle was exactly 28 days. Had my two periods after the BCP exactly when I expected. I'd been on BCP for many years and remember being regular before I think... just got on them to help w ovarian cysts. 

Anways, would it be worth it to buy the clear blue fertility monitor? Anyone with reg cycles use it? I've been using OPK's.. getting positives when I expect them to be (of course don't know 100% if I really ovulated). I don't temp chart because I don't think I can- I work 12hr shifts... sometimes starting at 7a, 9, 10, or even 11. And thats 3x a week. My days off I sleep in usually 

So anyways, just wondering what to do to maximize my chances of conceiving! Or if I should just chill out.


----------



## Lady H

Hi DVM, it's not a cheap option for sure. I got mine second hand from eBay. Paid about £35 for it. The test sticks are around £1 each and a typical cycle uses 10. My ovulation is late this month so I've already used 13 although tomorrow is the last one for this cycle.

If you are early on your ttc journey and seem to be regular, maybe give it to six months before going CBFM? Depends on how long you can wait! 

Good luck, let us know if you go for it!


----------



## dvm2004

Thanks for the input Lady H! I think I may wait a bit and see if my cycles stay regular. We'll see on how impatient I get!


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone,

Had a bit of a false start, thought I got AF on Saturday it was light then a little bit on Sunday morning then nothing??? Been switching on my CBFM but think I should reset it until I get a proper AF.

What do you reckon? 

dvm2004, can't advise you yet as am clueless :dohh:

PatTabs, confused...me and you both :wacko:

Lady...and they say women are complicated, what is the matter with these men, mine plays online games, now I love my laptop but when its time for bed.... :winkwink:


----------



## Lady H

Did you press m after Sunday?


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Lady,

I pressed it on Saturday as I thought I had AF when I woke up


----------



## Lady H

Ah ok. I assume you have done a pregnancy test just in case?


----------



## jaynehard74

Yep, BFN :(

Just thought it was my first AF since MC, body must just be messed up. 

I just didn't want to waste the sticks if if it was a false alarm and I will get AF any day.


----------



## Lady H

Yes can understand that. Maybe reset if it asks for sticks and you are not sure?


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> Hmmm sounds odd Pat. Is the pain Defo ovulation? Did you use OPK at all as well?
> 
> I got my peak yesterday but am worried as pretty much no cm and DH refused sex today on day two of peak. He will not have sex on demand apparently. Another cycle buggered.

Nope no OPK alas..

Glad you got your peak! That's another thing I had very little cm too but then more on the day I had pains...this TTC plays havoc with everything! Ihave n clue this cycle..will just wait it out now..:sleep:

Sorry DH not playing ball..mine is the opposite as we got the peak early he was keen to BD before work in Wed..I ended up being half an hour late for quite an important meeting but he was scolding at me fretting at being late as he said if i wanted a BFP I would have to be late! :wacko:

Jayne..hmm interesting would be fab if you had a BFP after all!


----------



## Lady H

PatTabs said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm sounds odd Pat. Is the pain Defo ovulation? Did you use OPK at all as well?
> 
> I got my peak yesterday but am worried as pretty much no cm and DH refused sex today on day two of peak. He will not have sex on demand apparently. Another cycle buggered.
> 
> Nope no OPK alas..
> 
> Glad you got your peak! That's another thing I had very little cm too but then more on the day I had pains...this TTC plays havoc with everything! Ihave n clue this cycle..will just wait it out now..:sleep:
> 
> Sorry DH not playing ball..mine is the opposite as we got the peak early he was keen to BD before work in Wed..I ended up being half an hour late for quite an important meeting but he was scolding at me fretting at being late as he said if i wanted a BFP I would have to be late! :wacko: :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jayne..hmm interesting would be fab if you had a BFP after all!Click to expand...

 I agree!


----------



## jaynehard74

lol PatTabs, worth being late for :happydance:

I don't feel I will get a bfp, just want to get started with my monitor!

Lady, I think I will reset and wait for a proper AF, will do SMEP plan pretending Saturday was CD1 and keep my fingers crossed. :shrug: 

Time for bed, thank you all for the advice, wishing us all the 

:dust: in the world

Sleep Well and see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Unfortunately my little one hasn't made it i had a scan today and i have suffered a missed miscarriage totally devastated,i wish you the best of luck girls


----------



## Lady H

Oh Mammadonna I am so so sorry to hear that. :hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## jaynehard74

oh no mamadonna I am so sorry and so sad, just devastated for you.

xxx


----------



## PatTabs

So so sorry mamadonna :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## mummyb2b

mamadonna said:


> Unfortunately my little one hasn't made it i had a scan today and i have suffered a missed miscarriage totally devastated,i wish you the best of luck girls

am so sorry mamadonna my thoughts are with you at this sad time xx :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Help. I've had a peak for two days, then another high, but it's still asking for sticks! I read it will keep going til it's had a multiple of ten, so wants total twenty sticks this month. CN I cheat and just keep giving it today's stick?


----------



## luckylecky

mamadonna :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Lady H said:


> Help. I've had a peak for two days, then another high, but it's still asking for sticks! I read it will keep going til it's had a multiple of ten, so wants total twenty sticks this month. CN I cheat and just keep giving it today's stick?

you can do that, or you can just stop giving it sticks altogether. I usually stop after my first PEAK (we all know what is going to happen next) and then resume by pressing "m" button on CD1-5

mamadonna, am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Briss. Think I'll keep chucking today's stick in until it stops asking!


----------



## PatTabs

Hey ladies...hope like me you are feeling that July is going to be our month..I havent a scooby if we've caught the eggy alas but determined to stay positive... 

After my double O symptoms I don't even know what DPO I am either so just going to ride this one out...

Much :dust: to you all let's hope we can get the 3rd, 4th, 5th CBFM BFPs soon!!


----------



## jaynehard74

Hope so PatTabs :) xx

:dust:


----------



## binksmommy

I have had no luck with mine giving me PEAK day.. just HIGH's .. SO.. I'm changing my time setting this month. I was doing it in the am but my last POS OPK it was 3 pm and so I decided to change my test time.. maybe I'll have more luck with it.. I seem to have a quick LH surge.. Neg in the am ..surge in afternoon and gone by morning again..


----------



## Lady H

Worth a go, I've heard others that test later on CBFM. Good luck!


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Ladies,

Boots have 25% off CBFM test stick £19.12.

Still waiting to use my 1st box! Think I am on day 2 of AF but very light, switched the thing on again and will give it a go this time :)


----------



## Lady H

Finally stopped asking for sticks, I saved six by chucking the same old one in every am! Thanks for the tip Jayne x


----------



## PatTabs

Ladies my early enthusiasm is fast diminishing...I don't know why just don't think this month is going to happen and I'm surprised at how disappointed I already feel...crappy hormones feel like usual PMT and AF due this weekend..:growlmad:

2WW really sucks... Maybe I just need a holiday?!

Jayne - thanks for the Boots tip..I will stock up this weekend.


----------



## Lady H

PatTabs said:


> Ladies my early enthusiasm is fast diminishing...I don't know why just don't think this month is going to happen and I'm surprised at how disappointed I already feel...crappy hormones feel like usual PMT and AF due this weekend..:growlmad:
> 
> 2WW really sucks... Maybe I just need a holiday?!
> 
> Jayne - thanks for the Boots tip..I will stock up this weekend.

:hug::hug::hug:

I feel the same Huni :hugs: mine due Monday


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Lady...:hugs: back at ya...hope the witch stays away for you!!!


----------



## binksmommy

I'm CD 4 ..AF got me :( Have my CBFM ready to go again!!


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> Finally stopped asking for sticks, I saved six by chucking the same old one in every am! Thanks for the tip Jayne x

I will do the same Lady if I get a peak :)

I went the doctors today and we have to try for 6 months before they will do any investigation...so here is to the next six months! :)


----------



## Lady H

Binksm and Jayne hugs xxxx good luck.


----------



## PatTabs

Ladies..I hope this Friday finds you all fresh and looking forward to the weekend...Am really looking forward to a quiet one. What have you all got planned?

Jayne and Binks..must be CD6 for you, got everything crossed your peaks come soon!:thumbup:

Lady - how you holding up? 

I'm neither here nor there, still not holding out much hope but I guess I will know once the weekend is out if AF arrives, felt like she was riding in today but no show yet...driving me crazy! I have only tested once before when i was a week late so would rather she arrived than see a BFN.


----------



## Lady H

Right with you Pat, I can't bear seeing a bfn so keep hanging on these days. Hope we are both rewarded for our patience!


----------



## 2have4kids

I've been using the cbfm for 3 months now & just love it. Even when I was on chlomid it worked and now that I'm doing a natural cycle it still knew when the peak was here. There was no lead up as I usually get but I could tell with the first response poas that it was coming. It's really helping figure out when to :sex: and we both love seeing it all lit up with that egg thingy at the top bling bling bling! Shaaaag time! Lol


----------



## Lady H

Yeah I get really excited when I see that little black eggy!


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> Right with you Pat, I can't bear seeing a bfn so keep hanging on these days. Hope we are both rewarded for our patience!

I hope so!!

I am staving off the long wait by doing all the things I love tonight...iPad in hand...mini magnum on the go and a raft of baking books to rifle through to make something yummy tomorrow morning...DH is busy in the study so peace reigns in the house...a perfect quiet Friday!

P.s. love the eggy too it's the small things in life :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Just started using my cbfm again this cycle ,had to pee on my first stick today cd9 ,good luck everyone ,only got three more cycles to get a bfp then going for ntnp ,:thumbup:Been trying for over six years so need to give it the best shot I can ,sending u all lots of love and babydust :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Desperado167 said:


> Just started using my cbfm again this cycle ,had to pee on my first stick today cd9 ,good luck everyone ,only got three more cycles to get a bfp then going for ntnp ,:thumbup:Been trying for over six years so need to give it the best shot I can ,sending u all lots of love and babydust :hugs::hugs:

Lots of :dust: to you Despie....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just started using my cbfm again this cycle ,had to pee on my first stick today cd9 ,good luck everyone ,only got three more cycles to get a bfp then going for ntnp ,:thumbup:Been trying for over six years so need to give it the best shot I can ,sending u all lots of love and babydust :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you Despie....:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

Desperado167 said:


> Just started using my cbfm again this cycle ,had to pee on my first stick today cd9 ,good luck everyone ,only got three more cycles to get a bfp then going for ntnp ,:thumbup:Been trying for over six years so need to give it the best shot I can ,sending u all lots of love and babydust :hugs::hugs:

What's ntnp?


----------



## Lady H

Not trying not preventing.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies another low for me today ,gonna try dtd every third day until I get my highs and peaks just to keep the supply going :winkwink:Hiws everyone today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Morning...

Had a lovely long sleep and feel quite refreshed..my folks are coming down for a visit so trying to clean the house too..

No sign of AF yet but feels like any other PMT to me..CD30 so flipping between hopeful and not every 20 minutes...patience is not my virtue atm!

:growlmad:

Despie - DTD every third sounds like a plan.
Lady - hope you are hanging in there..
Binks/ Jayne - hope you are POAS by now?

:dust: to all x


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> Morning...
> 
> Had a lovely long sleep and feel quite refreshed..my folks are coming down for a visit so trying to clean the house too..
> 
> No sign of AF yet but feels like any other PMT to me..CD30 so flipping between hopeful and not every 20 minutes...patience is not my virtue atm!
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> Despie - DTD every third sounds like a plan.
> Lady - hope you are hanging in there..
> Binks/ Jayne - hope you are POAS by now?
> 
> :dust: to all x

Morning ,have a great weekend ,hope af stays away ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxyviola

Hi Ladies
I will be using cb fertility monitor for the first time tomorrow.
This had better work!


----------



## PatTabs

Good luck Foxy!! :dust:

Sad to report AF arrived this afternoon, gutted even though I knew it was on the horizon.

Am giving myself the remainder of the day to be grumpy but onwards and upwards from tomorrow I promise! I just am really hoping and praying for a BFP before Sept as that would have been my due date, I can't believe how quickly time is flying.....


----------



## alin3boys

Sorry af got you pat fx for next month

Good luck foxy it is a fab little machine




Desp sure you will get your peak in next few days


I am on my 4th month using cbfm (conceived twice before using cbfm, 1st and 3rd month using)I am on cd 12 today and got my peak this morning and got + opk this afternoon so on track for ov day been cd 13.


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> Good luck Foxy!! :dust:
> 
> Sad to report AF arrived this afternoon, gutted even though I knew it was on the horizon.
> 
> Am giving myself the remainder of the day to be grumpy but onwards and upwards from tomorrow I promise! I just am really hoping and praying for a BFP before Sept as that would have been my due date, I can't believe how quickly time is flying.....

Sorry for af :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

alin3boys said:


> Sorry af got you pat fx for next month
> 
> Good luck foxy it is a fab little machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desp sure you will get your peak in next few days
> 
> 
> I am on my 4th month using cbfm (conceived twice before using cbfm, 1st and 3rd month using)I am on cd 12 today and got my peak this morning and got + opk this afternoon so on track for ov day been cd 13.

That's great to hear :thumbup:I usually don't o till cd19 so still have a while to go ,good luck to you ,hope it's your month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

I only have 25 day cycles and a lp of 11-12


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Foxy, good luck.

Pat sorry witch got you, big squishy hugs.

Alin, get baby dancing! X

Despie, Big hugs just because!


----------



## jaynehard74

PatTabs said:


> Ladies..I hope this Friday finds you all fresh and looking forward to the weekend...Am really looking forward to a quiet one. What have you all got planned?
> 
> Jayne and Binks..must be CD6 for you, got everything crossed your peaks come soon!:thumbup:
> 
> Lady - how you holding up?
> 
> I'm neither here nor there, still not holding out much hope but I guess I will know once the weekend is out if AF arrives, felt like she was riding in today but no show yet...driving me crazy! I have only tested once before when i was a week late so would rather she arrived than see a BFN.

Hi PaTabs,so sorry you got your AF :hugs:

It is CD6 tomorrow and the CBFM should ask for sticks! AF (if it was that?) lasted a day and a bit of the next day then nothing! Not sure whats going on but will try with the CBFM and see what that says I have nothing to lose (an all to gain :) )

We need to up that 2 BFP's soon :dust:


----------



## jaynehard74

foxyviola said:


> Hi Ladies
> I will be using cb fertility monitor for the first time tomorrow.
> This had better work!

Good luck foxy, first time for me too....starting sticks tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## jaynehard74

alin3boys said:


> Sorry af got you pat fx for next month
> 
> Good luck foxy it is a fab little machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desp sure you will get your peak in next few days
> 
> 
> I am on my 4th month using cbfm (conceived twice before using cbfm, 1st and 3rd month using)I am on cd 12 today and got my peak this morning and got + opk this afternoon so on track for ov day been cd 13.

alin3boys, you give us hope....it works :kiss:


----------



## foxyviola

Thanks for the welcome, I appreciate it.
I'm actually quite excited to start poas!


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> Welcome Foxy, good luck.
> 
> Pat sorry witch got you, big squishy hugs.
> 
> Alin, get baby dancing! X
> 
> Despie, Big hugs just because!

Aw bless you :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

foxyviola said:


> Thanks for the welcome, I appreciate it.
> I'm actually quite excited to start poas!

Yip me too :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

Desperado167 said:


> Just started using my cbfm again this cycle ,had to pee on my first stick today cd9 ,good luck everyone ,only got three more cycles to get a bfp then going for ntnp ,:thumbup:Been trying for over six years so need to give it the best shot I can ,sending u all lots of love and babydust :hugs::hugs:

Hi Desperado, missed your joining in :)

Great there are so many of us on the go with the monitor :) I am 38 & a half! TTC no2....waiting impatiently!


----------



## Desperado167

jaynehard74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just started using my cbfm again this cycle ,had to pee on my first stick today cd9 ,good luck everyone ,only got three more cycles to get a bfp then going for ntnp ,:thumbup:Been trying for over six years so need to give it the best shot I can ,sending u all lots of love and babydust :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Desperado, missed your joining in :)
> 
> Great there are so many of us on the go with the monitor :) I am 38 & a half! TTC no2....waiting impatiently!Click to expand...

Aw thanks for the welcome u have all been so lovely :kiss:,good luck for you too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxyviola

Af still hasn't come properly, so it looks like I will be turning it on tomorrow grrrr, wish it would get a move on!


----------



## jaynehard74

Used my first stick today and got a high peak, two bars! and its only CD6!

I am very confused, it is possible when I thought I had my AF but it only lasted a day that was the true AF but I reset the machine, the high peak ties in with the dates or it could be my body is still messed up after the mc.

It will be interesting to see if I get the little egg or it stays at high peak.

What do you all reckon? very strange!

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## mummyb2b

jaynehard74 said:


> Used my first stick today and got a high peak, two bars! and its only CD6!
> 
> I am very confused, it is possible when I thought I had my AF but it only lasted a day that was the true AF but I reset the machine, the high peak ties in with the dates or it could be my body is still messed up after the mc.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I get the little egg or it stays at high peak.
> 
> What do you all reckon? very strange!
> 
> :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

mine seems to do that too, have been using mine for 4 cycles now and 1st 2 months i just got highs no peak but just put it down to it being monitor getting used to my cycle the 3rd cycle i finally got my peak yey was so over the moon! then my last one just highs again! af due in next couple days so fingers crossed my monitor will give me a peak this next cycle! good luck you get yours soon!


----------



## jaynehard74

mummyb2b said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> Used my first stick today and got a high peak, two bars! and its only CD6!
> 
> I am very confused, it is possible when I thought I had my AF but it only lasted a day that was the true AF but I reset the machine, the high peak ties in with the dates or it could be my body is still messed up after the mc.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I get the little egg or it stays at high peak.
> 
> What do you all reckon? very strange!
> 
> :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> mine seems to do that too, have been using mine for 4 cycles now and 1st 2 months i just got highs no peak but just put it down to it being monitor getting used to my cycle the 3rd cycle i finally got my peak yey was so over the moon! then my last one just highs again! af due in next couple days so fingers crossed my monitor will give me a peak this next cycle! good luck you get yours soon!Click to expand...

Hmmm, have to see what the next few days bring! 

How long did the highs last? 

:)


----------



## mummyb2b

jaynehard74 said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> Used my first stick today and got a high peak, two bars! and its only CD6!
> 
> I am very confused, it is possible when I thought I had my AF but it only lasted a day that was the true AF but I reset the machine, the high peak ties in with the dates or it could be my body is still messed up after the mc.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I get the little egg or it stays at high peak.
> 
> What do you all reckon? very strange!
> 
> :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> mine seems to do that too, have been using mine for 4 cycles now and 1st 2 months i just got highs no peak but just put it down to it being monitor getting used to my cycle the 3rd cycle i finally got my peak yey was so over the moon! then my last one just highs again! af due in next couple days so fingers crossed my monitor will give me a peak this next cycle! good luck you get yours soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, have to see what the next few days bring!
> 
> How long did the highs last?
> 
> :)Click to expand...

1st cycle lasted until af showed (expected it to go to low at some point tbh but no) 2nd & 4th cycles they lasted right up until few days before af showed am now thinking that maybe i dont ovulate every month?? looking to be referred to specialist so fingers crossed will find out more then!


----------



## jaynehard74

Possibly that's it, good you are being referred. I have to wait six months.

Keep me posted on how it goes and I will let you know if I get a low or an O!

Hoping for the O :)


----------



## alin3boys

Hi Jayne,I got High from cd 6 to cd 11 and then peaks cd 12-13 then High cd 14 first couple of months using,I now get Low from cd 1-9,High cd 10-11,Peaks cd 12-13 then High cd 14, I don't check again till reset cd 1 again.


----------



## jaynehard74

alin3boys said:


> Hi Jayne,I got High from cd 6 to cd 11 and then peaks cd 12-13 then High cd 14 first couple of months using,I now get Low from cd 1-9,High cd 10-11,Peaks cd 12-13 then High cd 14, I don't check again till reset cd 1 again.

Thank you :) It will be interesting to see if I follow the same pattern, just hoping I get a peak.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in. im 4dpo. going to start using the cbfm if this cycle lets me down. af due 17th.


----------



## mummyb2b

jaynehard74 said:


> Possibly that's it, good you are being referred. I have to wait six months.
> 
> Keep me posted on how it goes and I will let you know if I get a low or an O!
> 
> Hoping for the O :)

will do! when we started, at first we were ntnp so if you count since then, that was last august so its been almost a year since then and i was having problems with my cycle anyway so just hope we dont have to wait too long! fingers crossed you get the egg on your monitor followed by a bfp shortly after!


----------



## mummyb2b

laustiredttc said:


> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in. im 4dpo. going to start using the cbfm if this cycle lets me down. af due 17th.

fingers crossed you dont get to needing it! xx


----------



## jaynehard74

mummyb2b said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in. im 4dpo. going to start using the cbfm if this cycle lets me down. af due 17th.
> 
> fingers crossed you dont get to needing it! xxClick to expand...

More fingers crossed for you here too Laura :) xx


----------



## Lady H

Ditto Laus!


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks for the support ladies, will keep you posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone got my first high on my cbfm today :wacko:It's really weird as I usually don't o till around cd19 without any supplements,:shrug:Wen I took the soy it was much earlier but didn't take anything at all :wacko:Maybe I will just continue to get a lot of highs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

hmmm it likes to give four highs, two peaks an another high so maybe you will be a few days early?


----------



## alin3boys

I get 6 highs,2peaks and a high


----------



## laustiredttc

This thread is really good. Reading these posts at least i know that if this month is a :bfn: then i will feel better about when i O using the CBFM :)


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks lafies for the advice :hugs:


----------



## foxyviola

This is crazy! I still haven't been able to use the monitor as I still haven't come on properly, been spotting a tiny bit each day since Thursday. I expected full on Af on Saturday but still can't count today as cd1. Never spotted for this many days before.
It's typical!! Probably because I was so looking forward to using the monitor lol story of ma life!
I hope I can do it tomorrow!


----------



## Lady H

I take it you have tested?


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> I take it you have tested?

That was my next question :) 

I got my 2nd High today CD7 need to get busy!!


----------



## foxyviola

Ha, the moment I unwrap a test I will come on lol
Reckon it will be here tomoz.
I don't feel any pg symptoms whatsoever, I think it's just taking its time cos I want to get started on the monitor lol


----------



## jaynehard74

lol Foxy, I was convinced of the same, if you don't get you BFP (though keeping fingers crossed) you will get a go soon.

I was a bit shocked getting a high on CD6 and again today. I wasn't feeling very convinced so just did a OV stick and it was positive!

Well chuffed because at least now I know it works :happydance:


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies..sorry bit quiet yesterday..DH told me I had to have at least one day off the boards and not thinking about TTC which was actually quite nice but missed you all...

Hello to the new ladies...I like it..more ladies = more BFPs :happydance:

I thoughts would jot down my cycles after my MC -
April - 32 day cycle - 8 highs before Peak/O on CD18
May - 30 day cycle - 6 highs before Peak/O on CD16
June - 30 day cycle - 4 highs before Peak/O on CD13

My last cycle was definitely off as I felt O pains on CD17, not sure which date the monitor will ask me to test yet...


----------



## jaynehard74

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies..sorry bit quiet yesterday..DH told me I had to have at least one day off the boards and not thinking about TTC which was actually quite nice but missed you all...
> 
> Hello to the new ladies...I like it..more ladies = more BFPs :happydance:
> 
> I thoughts would jot down my cycles after my MC -
> April - 32 day cycle - 8 highs before Peak/O on CD18
> May - 30 day cycle - 6 highs before Peak/O on CD16
> June - 30 day cycle - 4 highs before Peak/O on CD13
> 
> My last cycle was definitely off as I felt O pains on CD17, not sure which date the monitor will ask me to test yet...

Hi PatTabs, 

It's always good to have a day off, more to catch up on :)

Great you shared your cycles, I wish I knew my body well enough to recognise an O pain, I seriously need to pay more attention. 

This is my first cycle after MC and as daft as it sounds the monitor has really given me focus, Looking forward not back.

And you are right great to see others joining in :thumbup:


----------



## PatTabs

Hey Jayne!

Yes lots to catch up on..I wouldn't worry about not noticing O pain, I realised in hindsight I have felt it for years but just didn't register it as Ovulation

Foxy didn't twig until I read it again..sounds like you need to :test: 

Lady - hope the witch hasn't made an appearance yet?!

Hi everyone else...hope you're doing fine..we need a BFP to get us on a roll...it's been a while since we had that second one

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## alin3boys

Dont think will happen for us this month only bd on cd 8,10,11 and got peaks cd 12-13 and pos opk cd 12,13,but then they do say to bd few days before ov for a girl and there is next month (had 3 readings all saying bfp aug 2012 with a girl)


----------



## Desperado167

alin3boys said:


> Dont think will happen for us this month only bd on cd 8,10,11 and got peaks cd 12-13 and pos opk cd 12,13,but then they do say to bd few days before ov for a girl and there is next month (had 3 readings all saying bfp aug 2012 with a girl)

U are def still in with a chance :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

You are all so lovely :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxyviola

Yay! Got to use the monitor first time today!


----------



## alin3boys

woohoo foxy

desp thankyou hun,hope it happens soon as not getting any younger lol.


----------



## Lady H

Where is that bitch, I KNOW she is coming. Ff says to test tomorrow but it will be a bfn for sure. Minor beige spotting for three days. She is lurking as no other symptoms and BB's not rally sore any more.


----------



## laustiredttc

Lady H said:


> Where is that bitch, I KNOW she is coming. Ff says to test tomorrow but it will be a bfn for sure. Minor beige spotting for three days. She is lurking as no other symptoms and BB's not rally sore any more.

:rofl: thats the way i think of her. :witch: is just to tame for how i feel about her :)


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> Where is that bitch, I KNOW she is coming. Ff says to test tomorrow but it will be a bfn for sure. Minor beige spotting for three days. She is lurking as no other symptoms and BB's not rally sore any more.

:haha:Come out come out wherever you are :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Praying for a bfp sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

alin3boys said:


> woohoo foxy
> 
> desp thankyou hun,hope it happens soon as not getting any younger lol.

Wot age are you ?.looking gorgeous in your pic :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## willowbrook

I have just bought a CBFM as really want to know what's going on with my cycle instead of just leaving it to chance. Got to wait until next cycle before I use it as I'm only on cd5, but hoping it will help.


----------



## Desperado167

willowbrook said:


> I have just bought a CBFM as really want to know what's going on with my cycle instead of just leaving it to chance. Got to wait until next cycle before I use it as I'm only on cd5, but hoping it will help.

Good luck willow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

willowbrook said:


> I have just bought a CBFM as really want to know what's going on with my cycle instead of just leaving it to chance. Got to wait until next cycle before I use it as I'm only on cd5, but hoping it will help.

Good Luck :) :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

CD8 - Still high! and OPK is too! off to :sex: :happydance:

Goodnight all :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lady H

:witch::bfn:

May not do anything this month as hubby is due to do SA around ovulation time. He has to abstain for three days so think its opportunity for a break. Am assuming I can leave CBFM switched off and just resume the following month?


----------



## foxyviola

Sorry about the bfn Lady H. 
I don't know if I've done something wrong or it's faulty.
Should I not have turned it on again after the first day until day 6?
Today is cd 2 and dh told me I just switched it on daily.
It has a 6 on it and is asking me to test!
I couldn't test, I'd already been, and what's the point on cd 2?
Have I ruined everything for this month and worse still for future cycles or can I reset?
What have I done wrong?!


----------



## laustiredttc

Next time lady H. Hope the sa comes back good. fx hun


----------



## viccat

foxyviola said:


> Sorry about the bfn Lady H.
> I don't know if I've done something wrong or it's faulty.
> Should I not have turned it on again after the first day until day 6?
> Today is cd 2 and dh told me I just switched it on daily.
> It has a 6 on it and is asking me to test!
> I couldn't test, I'd already been, and what's the point on cd 2?
> Have I ruined everything for this month and worse still for future cycles or can I reset?
> What have I done wrong?!

Hi foxyviola - you can set your monitor for the first few days, which I suggest you do, just in case it was set up wrong initially. Just press the m button until it says 2 and away you go again. If it is too late in the day today, just press it tomorrow until it says 3.

Switching it on again doesn't have any impact - I did it lots to keep checking it on my first cycle using it! :D


----------



## foxyviola

Thank you! So I just hold the m down until it says 3?


----------



## viccat

foxyviola said:


> Thank you! So I just hold the m down until it says 3?

I think so - you might want to check the instructions just in case! :flower:


----------



## jaynehard74

viccat said:


> foxyviola said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! So I just hold the m down until it says 3?
> 
> I think so - you might want to check the instructions just in case! :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Foxy, hold down for 5 seconds until it resets and then press 3 times till it says 3.

You do have to switch it on everyday and then on day 6 it will ask for the 1st stick :)

Today ON mine I got my 1st little eggy and was very happy, just done a OPK and it is glowing too.

It will be a long TWW!


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> :witch::bfn:
> 
> May not do anything this month as hubby is due to do SA around ovulation time. He has to abstain for three days so think its opportunity for a break. Am assuming I can leave CBFM switched off and just resume the following month?

Really sorry Lady H :( 

I don't know what you can do with the monitor, I would be tempted to use one and keep putting it in each day? but don't know much about it.

If he only has to abstain for 3 days you have another couple of days were it may be possible to conceive, so may be worth using it properly, at least you will know your cycles.

Think I talked myself out and in again on that one! :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Lol,yeah I'll probably cave by day seven when it asks for the first stick!


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> Lol,yeah I'll probably cave by day seven when it asks for the first stick!

Nothing to lose (well about £10 in sticks!) and all to gain :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone

Today I got my little eggy again. 

This morning after I used the monitor I jumped in the shower and suddenly realised my boobs were sore and I wanted to be sick!

I didn't have any tests so went to work for the day and hubby picked some up.

Just got home, tested and OMG :bfp:

No idea of due date! I really didn't think it would be positive!


----------



## Desperado167

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Today I got my little eggy again.
> 
> This morning after I used the monitor I jumped in the shower and suddenly realised my boobs were sore and I wanted to be sick!
> 
> I didn't have any tests so went to work for the day and hubby picked some up.
> 
> Just got home, tested and OMG :bfp:
> 
> No idea of due date! I really didn't think it would be positive!

Omg that's great news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PatTabs

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Today I got my little eggy again.
> 
> This morning after I used the monitor I jumped in the shower and suddenly realised my boobs were sore and I wanted to be sick!
> 
> I didn't have any tests so went to work for the day and hubby picked some up.
> 
> Just got home, tested and OMG :bfp:
> 
> No idea of due date! I really didn't think it would be positive!

Woo hoo!!!!! Fabulous news Jayne :happydance::happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## viccat

Great news Jayne! :happydance:

Sorry if I am being dim, but - what do you mean you got your eggy again? Were you still using CBFM and feeding it sticks?


----------



## alin3boys

woohoo jayne are you saying you got bfp on your 2nd peak


----------



## jaynehard74

viccat said:


> Great news Jayne! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry if I am being dim, but - what do you mean you got your eggy again? Were you still using CBFM and feeding it sticks?

Hi Vic,

Not dim at all :) what happened was I fed it a stick on day 6,7,8 and got a high each day, then yesterday day 9 got an eggy (peak) on the monitor then got it again today. I was also getting a bright red line in the evening on OPK's.

When I did the pregnancy test tonight the red positive came up straight away. Did OPK too and that was still positive.

Think I may only be 2 weeks pregnant so it really is very early days. I dont have an AF to calculate a due date only the mc.

Praying this one sticks.


----------



## jaynehard74

alin3boys said:


> woohoo jayne are you saying you got bfp on your 2nd peak

Thank you :)

Yes but I don't know what that means, did I only just conceive or did the fact I got a high from day 6 and hadn't really had an af mean I was already pregnant?

Bit worried now as using my date of miscarriage shows I am 2 weeks pregnant but I cant have OV'd then.

Any clues?

xx


----------



## alin3boys

jayne do you mind me asking what days you bd'd


----------



## alin3boys

eggy is normally your peak days and ov 12 - 48 hours later so you must have already been pg when started the moniter


----------



## jaynehard74

alin3boys said:


> jayne do you mind me asking what days you bd'd

Not at all :) I bd'd on cd 4, 6, 8 and 9...was taking no chances! lol

Also Bd'd every other day throughout June!


----------



## viccat

I'm guessing you were pregnant from June's BDing, but had a bleed that you thought was normal AF? so counted CD1 again?

The high on CD6 just measures estrogen - which (as far as I understand it) would be high because you were pregnant.

Good news anyway! :D


----------



## Desperado167

Sweetheart did u have a loss seven weeks ago ?if so u must have got pregnant two or three weeks after that so u could possibly be further on than u think ,I think a blood test from your docs should help or n erly pregnancy scan ,:thumbup:Really happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

Desperado167 said:


> Sweetheart did u have a loss seven weeks ago ?if so u must have got pregnant two or three weeks after that so u could possibly be further on than u think ,I think a blood test from your docs should help or n erly pregnancy scan ,:thumbup:Really happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It was exactly 7 weeks ago :( 

I am so happy but just so scared it will happen again. I will phone the hospital tomorrow and they will book me in for an early scan I hope. After mc they said they would. They also found I had a bicornute uterus so they will keep an eye on me anyway.

Thank you all so much :) :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

jaynehard74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sweetheart did u have a loss seven weeks ago ?if so u must have got pregnant two or three weeks after that so u could possibly be further on than u think ,I think a blood test from your docs should help or n erly pregnancy scan ,:thumbup:Really happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It was exactly 7 weeks ago :(
> 
> I am so happy but just so scared it will happen again. I will phone the hospital tomorrow and they will book me in for an early scan I hope. After mc they said they would. They also found I had a bicornute uterus so they will keep an eye on me anyway.
> 
> Thank you all so much :) :dust:Click to expand...

Let us know how it goes for you tomorrow and try and relax sweetheart as there's not a thing you can do but enjoy your wonderful news ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

I will enjoy it :) and probably take a test every day lol 

Will keep you posted, this time I want every symptom under the sun :)


----------



## foxyviola

Congrats Jayne thats amazing xxx


----------



## Briss

jayne, congratulations! 

I do not want to disappoint you or make you worry but I would check with the doctors, I understand that after MC you can test positive for quite a while. We have a lady on another thread who recently had MC and she is still waiting for the baby hormone to disappear (she still tests positive for pregnancy even though there is no baby, it takes a while for hormones to settle after the shock). I hope that's not the case for you but just to be sure I would get this checked. Good luck!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi Jayne, congrats to you and a h&h 9months. :)


----------



## mummyb2b

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Today I got my little eggy again.
> 
> This morning after I used the monitor I jumped in the shower and suddenly realised my boobs were sore and I wanted to be sick!
> 
> I didn't have any tests so went to work for the day and hubby picked some up.
> 
> Just got home, tested and OMG :bfp:
> 
> No idea of due date! I really didn't think it would be positive!

congratulations! :happydance: hope this one is sticky for you! hope you get your early scan too! xx


----------



## jaynehard74

Briss said:


> jayne, congratulations!
> 
> I do not want to disappoint you or make you worry but I would check with the doctors, I understand that after MC you can test positive for quite a while. We have a lady on another thread who recently had MC and she is still waiting for the baby hormone to disappear (she still tests positive for pregnancy even though there is no baby, it takes a while for hormones to settle after the shock). I hope that's not the case for you but just to be sure I would get this checked. Good luck!

Hi Briss, it is ok I had 3 negative tests in between the hospital told me to do one and I had to ring with the result. It took about 2 weeks for it to leave my system, but definitely all went.

I actually feel pregnant and have all the same symptoms as last time :)


----------



## jaynehard74

I have an early scan on the 1st August at 8am, should be between 6 and 8 weeks then..maybe?

Its my husband's 45th birthday so we are hoping for a sticky bean and to see a heartbeat 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Briss

jaynehard74 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> jayne, congratulations!
> 
> I do not want to disappoint you or make you worry but I would check with the doctors, I understand that after MC you can test positive for quite a while. We have a lady on another thread who recently had MC and she is still waiting for the baby hormone to disappear (she still tests positive for pregnancy even though there is no baby, it takes a while for hormones to settle after the shock). I hope that's not the case for you but just to be sure I would get this checked. Good luck!
> 
> Hi Briss, it is ok I had 3 negative tests in between the hospital told me to do one and I had to ring with the result. It took about 2 weeks for it to leave my system, but definitely all went.
> 
> I actually feel pregnant and have all the same symptoms as last time :)Click to expand...

this is great news! I am so relieved I was a bit worried you might be disappointed

Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Desperado167

jaynehard74 said:


> I have an early scan on the 1st August at 8am, should be between 6 and 8 weeks then..maybe?
> 
> Its my husband's 45th birthday so we are hoping for a sticky bean and to see a heartbeat
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Got my fifth high on my monitor today ,hope that eggy is coming soon ,big loves everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxyviola

Just a quick question for you experts... Will the monitor be accurate the first time or does take a while to get used to your cycle?
Just curious.
I managed to get mine to the right cd and I think it will be asking for a test tomorrow.


----------



## Lady H

Jayne, congrats! Xx

Despie c'mon eggy!

Foxy if it shows a peak it does mean you ovulated. It does tend to give a lot more highs the first two months but then it learns your cycle. It will ask you to test from day 6 first month. Good luck!


----------



## Desperado167

Am not too sure now if I have already o or not ,maybe I Will just get a low tomorrow as that's six highs now :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

I had seven highs before my peak the first month I used it. Then only four before the next two months peaks.


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> I had seven highs before my peak the first month I used it. Then only four before the next two months peaks.

Thanks sweetheart ,don't know if it will be easier or not if I have already ovulated :haha:No more sex for a month :thumbup::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in. Think i will be on this thread soon july washout due 17th/18th but defo think out this month. Looks like my cbfm will be my new best friend soon :)


----------



## viccat

foxyviola said:


> Just a quick question for you experts... Will the monitor be accurate the first time or does take a while to get used to your cycle?
> Just curious.
> I managed to get mine to the right cd and I think it will be asking for a test tomorrow.

I think mine was accurate the first month, with Highs from CD8 to CD11 and then Peak on CD12 and CD13. Similar pattern the following month. :flower: I didn't check it with OPKs, although it fitted with EWCM.

This month is looking a little odd (strong LH line on CD8 but monitor just said "High") so am worried the monitor might have not picked up a shorter cycle. However I am only at CD10 so may yet get the proper LH ovulation surge. :shrug:


----------



## jaynehard74

Desperado167 said:


> Got my fifth high on my monitor today ,hope that eggy is coming soon ,big loves everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you are doing lots of BD'd :happydance:

Be great when you see your eggy :)

:dust:


----------



## jaynehard74

laustiredttc said:


> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in. Think i will be on this thread soon july washout due 17th/18th but defo think out this month. Looks like my cbfm will be my new best friend soon :)

It ain't over till the nasty :witch: comes :)

Have a look at the SMEP plan too. Sperm Meets Egg Plan, that was why I Bd'd every other day in June until I could use the monitor. Bloody knackering but worth it! :happydance:


----------



## WishingWell2U

Hi all - just wondering if anyone can give me an idea as to what's going on with me please?! TTC for 2 years - MC last August. I have PCOS and had my first cycle of Clomid this month. Now on CD 25 and have had 'high' for the last 13 days! Is this normal? I used the CBFM for the last 8 months and it was fine, couple of days high then the :o) 

Not sure if this is usual for Clomid?! Had a scan on CD19 and had a 19mm follie so was well excited and been waiting for the :o) but now I'm thinking I probably won't ovulate as it's geting late now?

Anyone had a soimilar experiece with the CBFM and had a 'high' reading every day for over 13 days?!

thanks

x


----------



## Briss

WishingWell2U said:


> Hi all - just wondering if anyone can give me an idea as to what's going on with me please?! TTC for 2 years - MC last August. I have PCOS and had my first cycle of Clomid this month. Now on CD 25 and have had 'high' for the last 13 days! Is this normal? I used the CBFM for the last 8 months and it was fine, couple of days high then the :o)
> 
> Not sure if this is usual for Clomid?! Had a scan on CD19 and had a 19mm follie so was well excited and been waiting for the :o) but now I'm thinking I probably won't ovulate as it's geting late now?
> 
> Anyone had a soimilar experiece with the CBFM and had a 'high' reading every day for over 13 days?!
> 
> thanks
> 
> x

I understand that clomid can affect CBFM readings. I have no experience with clomid but I had over 10 days of HIGHs with no PEAKs for two cycles after I had lap followed by UTI and antibiotics treatment (now it got back to normal). My temp chart indicated ovulation based on temp shift but CBFM seemed to miss it and continued giving me HIGHs. It is possible that you have ovulated but CBFM did not pick it up.


----------



## Desperado167

After seven highs on my cbfm I finally got my peak :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alin3boys

Clomid can give false readings as there estrogen in it and that is what the monitor readings u will still get your peak but will have more high days


----------



## jaynehard74

Desperado167 said:


> After seven highs on my cbfm I finally got my peak :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yeah :happydance: :happydance:

You will officially be in your TWW soon :D

:hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

jaynehard74 said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in. Think i will be on this thread soon july washout due 17th/18th but defo think out this month. Looks like my cbfm will be my new best friend soon :)
> 
> It ain't over till the nasty :witch: comes :)
> 
> Have a look at the SMEP plan too. Sperm Meets Egg Plan, that was why I Bd'd every other day in June until I could use the monitor. Bloody knackering but worth it! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey hun thanks for the info gonna try it next cycle. def think am out. 12dpo today :bfn: and the :witch: should arrive by either tomorrow or wed. Passed the smep plan to other ladies so cheers hun :)


----------



## jaynehard74

laustiredttc said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in. Think i will be on this thread soon july washout due 17th/18th but defo think out this month. Looks like my cbfm will be my new best friend soon :)
> 
> It ain't over till the nasty :witch: comes :)
> 
> Have a look at the SMEP plan too. Sperm Meets Egg Plan, that was why I Bd'd every other day in June until I could use the monitor. Bloody knackering but worth it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun thanks for the info gonna try it next cycle. def think am out. 12dpo today :bfn: and the :witch: should arrive by either tomorrow or wed. Passed the smep plan to other ladies so cheers hun :)Click to expand...

You are welcome, whatever you think can work for you is worth a try :)

If you do get the :witch: tomorrow your monitor will be good to go :happydance::happydance:


----------



## laustiredttc

yep, looking forward to using it actually feel like there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Lady H

Desperado167 said:


> After seven highs on my cbfm I finally got my peak :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> After seven highs on my cbfm I finally got my peak :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks sweetheart ,how are you feeling !?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

OK more positive today. Think cbfm will ask for sticks tomorrow. Was going to abstain but dont want to ruin it, so prob will cave!


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> OK more positive today. Think cbfm will ask for sticks tomorrow. Was going to abstain but dont want to ruin it, so prob will cave![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Lady, do what you feel is best :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls well i am finally joining you. The :witch: got me today so i am officially on day 1 with my cbfm. I am looking at the thing though and just thinking you better do your job otherwise i will not be resposible for what happens to you. Hopefully this is it but i understand it takes a couple of cycles to get used to you as well?

Oh well here goes..............


----------



## Desperado167

laustiredttc said:


> hey girls well i am finally joining you. The :witch: got me today so i am officially on day 1 with my cbfm. I am looking at the thing though and just thinking you better do your job otherwise i will not be resposible for what happens to you. Hopefully this is it but i understand it takes a couple of cycles to get used to you as well?
> 
> Oh well here goes..............

Sorry for af but wishing you lots of luck for your new cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks desperado, think ill need it this month :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

laustiredttc said:


> hey girls well i am finally joining you. The :witch: got me today so i am officially on day 1 with my cbfm. I am looking at the thing though and just thinking you better do your job otherwise i will not be resposible for what happens to you. Hopefully this is it but i understand it takes a couple of cycles to get used to you as well?
> 
> Oh well here goes..............

Sorry for you AF but wishing you loads of luck with the CBFM, it will be good seeing when you get your highs and peak :happydance:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## foxyviola

Yay! Got my first high this morning, cd 10 which has been the same as the smiley on a digi before.


----------



## jaynehard74

foxyviola said:


> Yay! Got my first high this morning, cd 10 which has been the same as the smiley on a digi before.

Yay, fantastic foxy, get going girl! :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

I've been cheating. It asked for a stick last two days and I chucked an old one in. :blush: saved me money and hubby has SA tomorrow so can't BD anyway. Think I'll do it properly tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> I've been cheating. It asked for a stick last two days and I chucked an old one in. :blush: saved me money and hubby has SA tomorrow so can't BD anyway. Think I'll do it properly tomorrow! :thumbup:

:haha::haha::hugs:Aw bless you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

foxyviola said:


> Yay! Got my first high this morning, cd 10 which has been the same as the smiley on a digi before.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> I've been cheating. It asked for a stick last two days and I chucked an old one in. :blush: saved me money and hubby has SA tomorrow so can't BD anyway. Think I'll do it properly tomorrow! :thumbup:

Sounds like a plan :D


----------



## foxyviola

How many highs do you girls generally get before your peak?


----------



## Desperado167

foxyviola said:


> How many highs do you girls generally get before your peak?

I got seven highs before my peak this time :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

foxyviola said:


> How many highs do you girls generally get before your peak?

7 first month then 4 last two months :flower:


----------



## PatTabs

Hello lovely ladies..sorry been away much of this week..but hurrah for that Friday feeling!!

CD13 and 3rd high for me... can't believe it's nearly the end of July..anyone else think it going to be a long cycle this month? :coffee:

Here's hoping this is our month though ...

:hugs::hugs: :dust: :dust: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi PatTabs,

Good to see you and on a high too :)

I think this is going to be the longest month ever! I am even wishing my weekend away!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Ladies. I did my first "proper" pee stick today and got a high. Hubby finally did his SA today so the dancing begins!


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> Good luck Ladies. I did my first "proper" pee stick today and got a high. Hubby finally did his SA today so the dancing begins!

Good Luck Lady and all the other Ladies, this is going to be a good month :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> Good luck Ladies. I did my first "proper" pee stick today and got a high. Hubby finally did his SA today so the dancing begins!

:dance::yipee::dance::yipee::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Chigal

Hi! It's my first month with the monitor. I am a little concerned that its day 13 and it has been low everyday. Is this normal?? I really appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## alin3boys

Yes for the 1st month it's just getting to know your cycle so u might not get a peak although I did


----------



## jaynehard74

Chigal said:



> Hi! It's my first month with the monitor. I am a little concerned that its day 13 and it has been low everyday. Is this normal?? I really appreciate any input. Thanks!

Hi Chigal, can't offer you any advice but can say welcome and hope you get a high soon :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PatTabs

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi PatTabs,
> 
> Good to see you and on a high too :)
> 
> I think this is going to be the longest month ever! I am even wishing my weekend away!

Tell me about it! 

Well really odd but got my peak/eggy appeared today early like last month so since MC I have O'd on CD 18, 16, 13 and 14 do you think all these vitamins and COQ10 might be making it early? Cycles have been roughly the same 30, 32, 30 and 30. 

Lady - good luck! am glad you did not have to skip the cycle.

Desp - where you at??

Much love to all...


----------



## Chigal

Thanks! I have researched that it takes a while to learn your cycle, I just figured I would get a high, even without a peak. 

Has anyone tried to manually read the sticks? I learned online how to do it - I think...haha.


----------



## foxyviola

Got my peak this morning, cd 13. Bd'd yesterday afternoon. Wanted to this morning after seeing my peak, but got to wait until tonight, hope it's not too late.
I've not had any fertile cm this cycle though :(


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone,

I am back to using the monitor, looks like I have m/c'd, lost all my pregnancy symptoms and have lots of brown blood. 

Will hopefully bring my scan forward to next week to confirm, but I have no doubts really. :(

Thinking maybe my body wasn't ready yet and hopefully now they will refer me for tests as it is my 3rd m/c.

This is a really positive forum and I am looking forward to trying again with you all and seeing us all get our BFP :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lady H

Oh Jayne, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Foxy I got a peak this am CD 12 and no EWCM either!

Chigall I do read the sticKs manually too. Getting pretty good at it!

Pat not sure, I think the vitamins mess with my cycle. I've eased off on them and do folic acid and then Pregnacare every third day now. Still take COQ10 every day though.

Allin and Despie :hugs: hope all ok :flower:


----------



## alin3boys

So sorry Jayne Hun xxx


----------



## foxyviola

Big hugs to you Jayne x


----------



## PatTabs

So so sorry to hear that Jayne :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am back to using the monitor, looks like I have m/c'd, lost all my pregnancy symptoms and have lots of brown blood.
> 
> Will hopefully bring my scan forward to next week to confirm, but I have no doubts really. :(
> 
> Thinking maybe my body wasn't ready yet and hopefully now they will refer me for tests as it is my 3rd m/c.
> 
> This is a really positive forum and I am looking forward to trying again with you all and seeing us all get our BFP :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

O no I am so sorry :cry::nope:Massive cyber hugs and love :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry jayne:hugs:


----------



## foxyviola

Wasn't able to bd yesterday or this morning (got another peak today)
Could it be too late?
I'm starting to get stressed about the whole ttc again :(


----------



## Briss

Jayne, I'm very sorry :hugs:

Foxy, it may not be too late, some ladies O on the HIGH following the second PEAK, it is also possible that you O later today. in short keep BD at least for the next couple of days just to be sure


----------



## jaynehard74

foxyviola said:


> Wasn't able to bd yesterday or this morning (got another peak today)
> Could it be too late?
> I'm starting to get stressed about the whole ttc again :(

It's not an exact science so go for it tonight and don't stress about it just enjoy. I think we forget the BD bit is supposed to be fun. :)

Good Luck :) don't forget to stick your bum on a pillow after (advice to me from my best mate!) seems to work :)


----------



## foxyviola

Thanks Jayne, you are absolutely right, it's supposed to be fun!
I do the pillow thing sometimes, must keep remembering that one xxx


----------



## Desperado167

I swear I got my bfp after putting my legs up the wall after dtd :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

DPO2 and already impatient...need something to keep me busy what do you think shall I
1. Go to B&Q and buy the last bits to finish staining my deck whilst its sunny
2. Go for a walk and enjoy the sun
3. Stay my couch with the remote...and BnB

Jayne I just wanted to say how wonderful it is to see you so positive..I really hope you get your BFP soon...I hope we all do!!

:dust:


----------



## jaynehard74

I do feel strangely positive, I think because it was only a week that I knew for and the pregnancy test I took today is negative already. I think it was a chemical pregnancy. I am hoping this is the final clear out and I will be good to go again. 

I was really angry at first but got over that really quickly, just reading these forums makes you realise how lucky we are, there really is always other worse off.

So I pressed day 2 of my monitor today and am preparing my bum for the pillow...and it does work. Twice on the bounce for me, also did it when I had my son. My best friend told me to do it years ago and she conceived her two children on the first go. My cousin tried for 12 months with no success, I told her and she was pregnant the following month...could be a coincidence?

So anything is worth a try.... legs up walls are good too :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jaynehard74

PatTabs said:


> DPO2 and already impatient...need something to keep me busy what do you think shall I
> 1. Go to B&Q and buy the last bits to finish staining my deck whilst its sunny
> 2. Go for a walk and enjoy the sun
> 3. Stay my couch with the remote...and BnB
> 
> Jayne I just wanted to say how wonderful it is to see you so positive..I really hope you get your BFP soon...I hope we all do!!
> 
> :dust:

2. Enjoy the sun! going to be 30degrees in London this week. Think of all that vitamin D :)


----------



## PatTabs

I've been putting my legs on the air too ..jury's out, caught my eggy once but then been doing it as much as I can the last fours cycles and nothing....:nope:


----------



## Lady H

Yeah I've done it too for the last seven cycles and nothing. I get hubby's SA results tomorrow so may find out why....!


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> Yeah I've done it too for the last seven cycles and nothing. I get hubby's SA results tomorrow so may find out why....!

Good luck lady, hope everything is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

PatTabs said:


> I've been putting my legs on the air too ..jury's out, caught my eggy once but then been doing it as much as I can the last fours cycles and nothing....:nope:

I just stick my bum on pillow and sleep for the night, sorry if TMI... but also if you can have an "o" after BD your cervix dips and more gets in.

I now have visions of all us ladies with our legs up the walls! lol :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

jaynehard74 said:


> I just stick my bum on pillow and sleep for the night, sorry if TMI... but also if you can have an "o" after BD your cervix dips and more gets in.
> 
> I now have visions of all us ladies with our legs up the walls! lol :hugs:

:haha: 

I know..have even done a few air bicycles :blush:


----------



## jaynehard74

PatTabs said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> I just stick my bum on pillow and sleep for the night, sorry if TMI... but also if you can have an "o" after BD your cervix dips and more gets in.
> 
> I now have visions of all us ladies with our legs up the walls! lol :hugs:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know..have even done a few air bicycles :blush:Click to expand...

lolllll love it :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> I just stick my bum on pillow and sleep for the night, sorry if TMI... but also if you can have an "o" after BD your cervix dips and more gets in.
> 
> I now have visions of all us ladies with our legs up the walls! lol :hugs:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know..have even done a few air bicycles :blush:Click to expand...

Yip me too ,pretty difficult with a hubby staring up your arse :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

PatTabs said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> I just stick my bum on pillow and sleep for the night, sorry if TMI... but also if you can have an "o" after BD your cervix dips and more gets in.
> 
> I now have visions of all us ladies with our legs up the walls! lol :hugs:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I know..have even done a few air bicycles :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: will have to try that one. Cant wait to see my dh face when i do. Awesome!!


----------



## PatTabs

Desperado167 said:


> Yip me too ,pretty difficult with a hubby staring up your arse :haha::hugs::hugs:

:haha:

so true....all hopes of staying sexy and alluring fly out the window....


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yip me too ,pretty difficult with a hubby staring up your arse :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> so true....all hopes of staying sexy and alluring fly out the window....Click to expand...

O that went long ago :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

i think somehow it brings you closer though and through it we have been alot more adventurous so sometimes it can be a positive


----------



## PatTabs

laustiredttc said:


> i think somehow it brings you closer though and through it we have been alot more adventurous so sometimes it can be a positive

Oh yeah...nothing brings you closer than when he checks it's all stayed in!! 

:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> i think somehow it brings you closer though and through it we have been alot more adventurous so sometimes it can be a positive
> 
> Oh yeah...nothing brings you closer than when he checks it's all stayed in!!
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

Or wen he shoves the softcup up :haha::blush:


----------



## Lady H

SA result today. Everything Ok :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Count 43 million :saywhat:
Motility 62% 45 % total
Morphology 4%

So she referred me for the next steps which I think will be HSG. Confirmed we don't qualify for IVF which I knew. My FSH was 2.8 which I think is ok?


----------



## PatTabs

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I've not had that pleasure yet!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> SA result today. Everything Ok :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Count 43 million :saywhat:
> Motility 62% 45 % total
> Morphology 4%
> 
> So she referred me for the next steps which I think will be HSG. Confirmed we don't qualify for IVF which I knew. My FSH was 2.8 which I think is ok?

Aw that's brilliant news sweetheart :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I've not had that pleasure yet!!!

O u ain't seen nothing yet :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> SA result today. Everything Ok :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Count 43 million :saywhat:
> Motility 62% 45 % total
> Morphology 4%
> 
> So she referred me for the next steps which I think will be HSG. Confirmed we don't qualify for IVF which I knew. My FSH was 2.8 which I think is ok?

Fab news Lady about the SA.. 

Sorry but what is an HSG and FSH??


----------



## Lady H

HSG is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysterosalpingography

Check tubes are open etc. 

Fillicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) can telouts an indicator of a woman's fertility, low numbers are better. https://www.fertilitycommunity.com/fertility/what-is-significance-of-fsh-levels.html


----------



## laustiredttc

great news lady. bring on the :bfp: fx :)


----------



## jaynehard74

Good news Lady :) :) :)


----------



## jaynehard74

PatTabs said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> i think somehow it brings you closer though and through it we have been alot more adventurous so sometimes it can be a positive
> 
> Oh yeah...nothing brings you closer than when he checks it's all stayed in!!
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHA :thumbup:


----------



## mummyb2b

not sure how much i'm trusting the cbfm at the mo, been using it for 5 cycles now 1st 2 highs but no peak 3rd a peak! 4th & this 5th one again only highs! i know i have a short cycle (25days) but dont understand why only highs unless i'm not ovulating of course? i had my blood tests done a few months ago and they all came back fine (not sure of numbers) and dh sa came back as total count 312 million (not sure what per ml) and motility 54% and rapid so i know that he is fine. we have been referred to fertility clinic but am worried there's something wrong with me either pcos (from what i read this sounds possible from the symptoms) or even that i'm actually right & i'm not ovulating??? hummmm this really is a tough road to go down isn't it!!!


----------



## alin3boys

Mummy2b do you do opks as well as cbfm might be missing your peak


----------



## laustiredttc

jaynehard74 said:


> PatTabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> i think somehow it brings you closer though and through it we have been alot more adventurous so sometimes it can be a positive
> 
> Oh yeah...nothing brings you closer than when he checks it's all stayed in!!
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA :thumbup:Click to expand...

Not done that one yet, but now you mention it................ :haha:


----------



## PatTabs

Happy weekend ladies!!

What a start to it, went to Olympic Themed BBQ last night and felt very patriotic indeed...watched my first event the cycling road race as it passed by my road this morning and now glued to the 20 channels!! This is definitely one way to make the TWW go quickly!!!

Also booked a 10 day holiday in the Maldives in Sept am so excited its untrue!! :happydance: :dance: 

Lastly made a decision to go see my docs after the holiday too if no BFP appears as it would have been 6 mths since my MC and maybe time to get some help...but here's hoping I don't have to..I really am still praying for one.

Hope you are all doing welll...

:hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

go great britain, woo hoo. watching it now. Opening ceremony was amazing!!!! enjoy the weekend girlies


----------



## Lady H

PatTabs said:


> Happy weekend ladies!!
> 
> What a start to it, went to Olympic Themed BBQ last night and felt very patriotic indeed...watched my first event the cycling road race as it passed by my road this morning and now glued to the 20 channels!! This is definitely one way to make the TWW go quickly!!!
> 
> Also booked a 10 day holiday in the Maldives in Sept am so excited its untrue!! :happydance: :dance:
> 
> Lastly made a decision to go see my docs after the holiday too if no BFP appears as it would have been 6 mths since my MC and maybe time to get some help...but here's hoping I don't have to..I really am still praying for one.
> 
> Hope you are all doing welll...
> 
> :hugs: :dust: :hugs:

Ooooh I did the Maldives, it's amazing. Best snorkelling ever.

I cheated this month, only used 4 CBFM sticks and repeatedly used an old one. Saved a fortune and still caught peak!:blush::haha:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone, happy weekend :)

Holiday to Corfu booked for 13th August, very excited! 

Maldives looks awesome.

We need :BFP: soon for all 

Where is everyone at? 2ww? 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## foxyviola

Yep I think I'm about 6dpo. 
Have a fantastic holiday Jayne x


----------



## Lady H

6dpo too...


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies quick update. I'm not at the 2ww yet. Cd12 and cbfm says high still. Hopefully get my peak soon. If i don't manage to catch you ladies, happy holidays and fx for everyone to get your :bfp:


----------



## Lady H

Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?


----------



## Desperado167

Lady H said:


> Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?

Bfn today :growlmad:good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Desperado167 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?
> 
> Bfn today :growlmad:good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hug::hug::hug: :flower::cry:


----------



## Briss

Desperado167 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?
> 
> Bfn today :growlmad:good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## jaynehard74

Desperado167 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?
> 
> Bfn today :growlmad:good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## luckylecky

1 dpo for me, now I just need to sit and wait... again!


----------



## luckylecky

Desperado167 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?
> 
> Bfn today :growlmad:good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Desperado167 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?
> 
> Bfn today :growlmad:good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Despie.... :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Everyone, happy weekend :)
> 
> Holiday to Corfu booked for 13th August, very excited!
> 
> Maldives looks awesome.
> 
> We need :BFP: soon for all
> 
> Where is everyone at? 2ww?
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Tell me about it...here's hoping the June lucky thread comes to us in August!!!

DPO8 for me....


----------



## mummyb2b

alin3boys said:


> Mummy2b do you do opks as well as cbfm might be missing your peak

must admit i hadnt thought of that! hope thats all it is! no not been doing opks as just thought the cbfm should have been enough. waiting for appointment at fertility clinic so may find out more then! fingers crossed


----------



## laustiredttc

Desperado167 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Where are you Despie? You must be close to testing?
> 
> Bfn today :growlmad:good luck everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

cd13 and still getting the highs. Previously i used to O about cd15 so i'm not worried yet. Although my temp did a tiny bit of a drop this morning from 97.73 - 97.58?


----------



## PatTabs

laustiredttc said:


> cd13 and still getting the highs. Previously i used to O about cd15 so i'm not worried yet. Although my temp did a tiny bit of a drop this morning from 97.73 - 97.58?

Hang in there..your peak will appear soon!!! Maybe get some practice :sex: sessions I instead?!? :winkwink:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey pat. been bd everyother day since cd8. Thanks hun, getting a bit tired now and tmi bit sore :blush: will hold out though for that first peak. 
Following the smep, so when i do will bd on three consecutive nights. phew, dont know bout sports in the olympics but bd should be added lol and i'm def going for gold :haha:


----------



## alin3boys

laustiredttc pmsl hun @going for gold


----------



## laustiredttc

alin3boys said:


> laustiredttc pmsl hun @going for gold

hi hun sorry still getting used to the abbrevs, what does pmsl mean hun?


----------



## PatTabs

laustiredttc said:


> hey pat. been bd everyother day since cd8. Thanks hun, getting a bit tired now and tmi bit sore :blush: will hold out though for that first peak.
> Following the smep, so when i do will bd on three consecutive nights. phew, dont know bout sports in the olympics but bd should be added lol and i'm def going for gold :haha:

:haha::haha::haha: 

I know what you mean after my peak this month there was a definite sense of relief not to BD by prior agreement whatever happened to the fun 'eh??


----------



## Lady H

laustiredttc said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> laustiredttc pmsl hun @going for gold
> 
> hi hun sorry still getting used to the abbrevs, what does pmsl mean hun?Click to expand...

Pissing myself laughing! :haha::blush:


----------



## laustiredttc

cheers ladyh. I am getting better at it....... it think :blush:


----------



## willowbrook

cd1 for me so finally get to start using my CBFM. So hoping this will help


----------



## Lady H

Yay, good luck Willow! Xx


----------



## vkj73

i used it with our first. got pg on first cycle with cbfm.
trying it again now. 

we shall see...


----------



## foxyviola

Cd 23 and not a sniff of a symptom....


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies wondering if you could answer a question for me?

i am cd15 and just got my first ever peak :happydance:

now that i have my first peak, when do i actually O?

any help would very much appreciated girls :flower:


----------



## Briss

laustiredttc said:


> hey ladies wondering if you could answer a question for me?
> 
> i am cd15 and just got my first ever peak :happydance:
> 
> now that i have my first peak, when do i actually O?
> 
> any help would very much appreciated girls :flower:

unless you temp you would not know for sure, it can be today, tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. It may not even happen as LH surge (detected by PEAK) is not a guarantee that O will take place. Most of the time I seem to O on my second peak but this cycle, for example, FF put my O on my first peak (based on my temp). You better do not waste time here and get busy BD :) Good luck!


----------



## alin3boys

i ov on my 2nd peak but not same for everyone do u chart


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies yes i chart. i had a temp drop this morning! does that mean i have O? Also following the smep plan. bd last night though but still gonna bd for the next three nights, miss one then bd one more time. Do you think that will be enough.

Also my dh had a sa and it came back normal.


----------



## alin3boys

can u put link to your chart on


----------



## laustiredttc

hey alin, i know this is silly, but i print blank charts off on paper and do it that way. silly i know :blush:

today my temp dropped fom 97.58 to 97.08. does that help at all hun. I must admit i am terrible with the whole charting thing. I think i am going to start using the fertility friend to help me.


----------



## alin3boys

Ok look out for 3 high temps from your dip think you may find cd 16 been your ov date just keep bding for next few day and you will have covered it


----------



## laustiredttc

hey alin thankyou so so much hun. This has made me feel alot better. Bd for three nights on the row now so hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## foxyviola

Cd 25, I think I'm out though.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey foxy how come you think your out huni?


----------



## foxyviola

Getting cramps and My discharge had changed colour and it's all the usual signs it's on the way. Ach well.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh huni i'm really sorry. i know this is prob not what you want to hear but its not over till the witch sings. good luck huni fx


----------



## Lady H

Foxy I'm in the same boat, CD 24 and brown cm and cramps


----------



## laustiredttc

why cant it just be bloody straight forward? witch here witch gone, clear O signs, clear :bfn: :bfp: signs. sometimes its as if our bodies are our own worst enemies :cry:


----------



## PatTabs

Lady ..Foxy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope it's not for you...but I'm def out as well CD27 for me :cry:

Oh well, onwards and upwards one more cycle before hols and what might have been a due date and one more shot before I go to the doctors too..

Wishing with all my heart but whatever will be will be..

Much love ladies...


----------



## Lady H

Pat :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## laustiredttc

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Hey ladies ..how you all doing??

CD3 for me...I don't know what's going on but my AF isn't as long as it used to be..it's now at a push 5 days i used to spot for days before and after but now it's very short and I'd say sweet but somehow AF is anything but sweet these days...any thoughts or should I just not ponder on this given all the other stress with TTC???!

Anyway...thinking of you all... Lady, Jayne, Foxy, Alin, Despie, Laus, Briss..and to anyone I have missed!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## vkj73

i'm on cd3 as well.
i don't think we were quite as diligent about bd'ing as
we were when we conceived our first.

i think this time around we will every-other-night once i see that first
high bar.

good luck all!

:dust:


----------



## willowbrook

PatTabs said:


> Hey ladies ..how you all doing??
> 
> CD3 for me...I don't know what's going on but my AF isn't as long as it used to be..it's now at a push 5 days i used to spot for days before and after but now it's very short and I'd say sweet but somehow AF is anything but sweet these days...any thoughts or should I just not ponder on this given all the other stress with TTC???!
> 
> Anyway...thinking of you all... Lady, Jayne, Foxy, Alin, Despie, Laus, Briss..and to anyone I have missed!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

My AF isn't as long as it used to be too. Used to be 7 days now down to 5, and very little spotting before but have read somewhere thats a good thing but who knows??

cd6 for me and my first time using the monitor so first test stick for me today


----------



## PatTabs

willowbrook said:


> My AF isn't as long as it used to be too. Used to be 7 days now down to 5, and very little spotting before but have read somewhere thats a good thing but who knows??
> 
> cd6 for me and my first time using the monitor so first test stick for me today

I'll take that and not worry then!!

Good luck....!


----------



## 2have4kids

I can't help but chime in on the shorter AF's. I've noticed for the last year and a half that mine went from 7 to 5 and now I'm on 3 days and just diagnosed with premature ovarian depletion. I think there's lot of women who can't ovulate as they have no Af due to PCOS or not enough body fat (one of my gf's is like this). I used to think it was a curse and now I think it's a sign of healthy fertility. 
If you're in the states tho you can easily find out if things are changing by getting a baseline AMH test done. This will accurately tell you how many years left and if things change you can have it measured again to see how quickly your body is loosing it's fertile years. (some people age slowly...some quickly).


----------



## ilovehim91810

laustiredttc said:


> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in. im 4dpo. going to start using the cbfm if this cycle lets me down. af due 17th.

iam trying pressed for the first time to and my af due about the 19th I normally have 28day cycles but they go about 35days goodluck


----------



## laustiredttc

ilovehim91810 said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in. im 4dpo. going to start using the cbfm if this cycle lets me down. af due 17th.
> 
> iam trying pressed for the first time to and my af due about the 19th I normally have 28day cycles but they go about 35days goodluckClick to expand...

hey hun i have gone full cicle since this last post. i'm now 4dpo again as the last cycle was a bust. af due the 17th of this month AGAIN. Hopefully is things go as planned. tried the preseed this month and both me and dh loved it!!! Good luck hun fx


----------



## alin3boys

my af have gone from 3 days to 5 with 2 days of spotting


----------



## Lady H

Am on Cd 2, AF only lasts 2 days but v heavy day one.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies..that gives me some comfort and I won't worry!

2have - not sure I can get that on the uk so quick...as yet have not got my doc involved but was planning to in Sept after my hols so will see what happens.

Well the bonus of another cycle means it sushi on the menu tonight!!! Every cloud and all... :cloud9:


----------



## viccat

Another cycle for me - I am at CD6 and first day of testing CBFM says "high" which is pretty normal. I am charting as well for the first time this month, just to confirm exactly when I ovulate versus my peak. Looking at the charts on FF, it seems it varies quite a bit by person.


----------



## laustiredttc

i'm soooooo tired. Never really like this but really just so so tired


----------



## willowbrook

Got my first high today. It's when I expected it so hoping i get a peak soon


----------



## laustiredttc

hey willowbrook goodkuck in getting your peak


----------



## jaynehard74

Hey everyone, I have been missing in action! really sorry, been working, preparing for my hols, Corfu on Monday, yeah : ))) 

I have an appt at the miscarriage clinic for tests on 30th August, it doesn't say what tests other than bloods, does anyone know?

My clearblue has been showing high from CD6 to CD20 so far! no idea if / when I will get a peak, think body is messed up :(

Going to enjoy my hol and drink loadsa wine and worry when I get back.

How is everyone doing?? 

xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Have a great hol Jayne xxxx

I've not touched CBFM and on cd 5 so will leave it off for this month. I need a break after 18 months of trying and not one BFP.


----------



## jaynehard74

Lady H said:


> Have a great hol Jayne xxxx
> 
> I've not touched CBFM and on cd 5 so will leave it off for this month. I need a break after 18 months of trying and not one BFP.

Thanks Lady H, looking forward to it :))) 

Taking a break will do you good. I didn't realise how stressful this TTC could be, i left my cup of wee on my dressing table today and remembered when I left work! I really did wonder how I got to this! but then you think about it and it really is.

Keep strong, keep trying and your time will come xxxxxx


----------



## laustiredttc

:bfn: today 9dpo :(


----------



## alin3boys

i got bfn today to 9dpo hope we both get a bfp soon hun


----------



## laustiredttc

i am away next month around O so i'm the same lady H, just gonna take a break for a month. Got the fs in sep, so we shall see?

alin, i'm sorry you got :bfn: too. I really do hope we all get our much wanted :bfp: soon. fx

ps have a fantastic holiday jayne


----------



## willowbrook

so sorry for your bfns ladies

got my peak today which was a bit of a relief. i am cd 11 so its about the time i was expecting it to be


----------



## foxyviola

I got a high today, cd 7! I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey willow great news on your peak, bring on the :bfp:

viola, well done on your high. peak should be around the corner :thumbup:

did a test again today 10dpo :bfn: oh well think i'm going to be going onto next cycle :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi ladies! New CBEFM user here! I'm on CD12 and have been getting highs for the past 2 days. I usually O on day 13 and 14, so I'm wondering if I'll get a peak soon. It does seem to correspond to my signs because I've been feeling twinges in my ovaries and I've been getting more mucus and a little EWCM yesterday. 

I can't tell you how excited I was to see that "high" reading. This thing is a lot more fun than regular OPKs!


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck in getting your peak fx


----------



## CaliDreaming

laustiredttc said:


> good luck in getting your peak fx

Thanks. I got another high this morning on CD13. I usually O on CD14 and I have EWCM and my temps or low. 

It looks like I may not get a peak at all this month. :( Or maybe I'll have weak ovulation. Or maybe this is just the monitor learning my cycle. I'll really be interested to see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun i have read from a few of the ladies that on their first month they did not get a peak even though they did O as shown through their temps. I would'nt worry though as you are right, the cbfm will be learning your cycle. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## foxyviola

I got a peak on my first go last cycle but this cycle has been so different, so I think it must take time, as you say, needs to learn our cycle.
This time I got a high cd 7 and now I'm cd 11 and still high. I've had no cm yet.


----------



## laustiredttc

i'm sure you will get your peaks soon girls fx and good luck. 

i have dr's app tomorrow to discuss my 21 day bloods for the second time. Not sure what to expect this time round :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good news: I got my peak today on CD14!!! :happydance:
Bad news: My temp was up this morning.

Now I am very confused about whether I have ovulated already or whether it is about to happen. If I'm going based on my EWCM, twinges, and temp, I have already ovulated or in the process of ovulating. I had EWCM yesterday but feel dry this morning. Also, I usually O on CD 13 or 14.

I bd'ed last night so I guess I need to do it again tonight to be sure.

Laustiredttc, what is your doctor appointment for??? Hope you get good news!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey cali congrats on the peak and dont worry just keep bd :)

its to discuss my blood results with the dr too check that i am ovulating and also to check some of the other hormones and that there all ok.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks Laustiredttc! I'm wondering now if I've been missing my fertilte window all this time. Up until now, once I've gotten that temp spike, I usually don't have a whole lot of romance left in me. :blush:

It must be nice getting confirmation of whether you O or not. I am taking notes because it looks like I'm going to have to do the same if I don't get a BFP soon.


----------



## laustiredttc

hopefully you did catch O cali. if you dont mind me asking, how long have you been ttc for?


----------



## CaliDreaming

This is my 10th month. :(


----------



## laustiredttc

oh huni, i really hope you get your :bfp: this month fx


----------



## foxyviola

Another high, so this is my 6th high day.
Tried to bd but oh started going on about the egg and what if I peak tomorrow and what about sperm build up etc so after that convo, I suggested we just had a cup of tea :wacko:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I got my second peak this morning. I guess that's the automatic one because the LH line has gotten much lighter. I felt very strong O pains on my right side yesterday evening, so I guess I didn't O after all. So tomorrow does it automatically go down to high or does it take an actual reading?

Foxyviola, sorry you didn't get to bd yesterday. I hate those arguments that pop up right around O time. Your OH is really involved in the TTC process though! Mine doesn't have a clue about what's going on.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey cali you should get either one or two highs after your peaks, and the pains are probably from you O'ing. 

foxy, totally get it hun, men are pains the bums.

i had my results today from 21 day bloods. I'm O so thats good. The advice my dr gave was to bd every day throughout the whole cycle, obviously apart from when af is around so going to try that this month and see how we get on?


----------



## CaliDreaming

laustiredttc said:


> hey cali you should get either one or two highs after your peaks, and the pains are probably from you O'ing.
> 
> foxy, totally get it hun, men are pains the bums.
> 
> i had my results today from 21 day bloods. I'm O so thats good. The advice my dr gave was to bd every day throughout the whole cycle, obviously apart from when af is around so going to try that this month and see how we get on?

Yay on O'ing! So wow, you have to bd every day? I've been getting worn out with all the bding during O week. I hate to admit I almost hated to see that peak yesterday because it meant two more consecutive nights of bd. :blush: Hope you have fun with it though. It will all be worth it when you get that bfp.


----------



## laustiredttc

if i'm honest cali i'm the same, both me and dh libido are not the best at the moment so going to have to try and think of some ways to make it a bit more fun!! :)


----------



## PatTabs

foxyviola said:


> Another high, so this is my 6th high day.
> Tried to bd but oh started going on about the egg and what if I peak tomorrow and what about sperm build up etc so after that convo, I suggested we just had a cup of tea :wacko:

Foxy that made me giggle!!! :rofl:

Sorry been off the threads for a while, just thought a wee break would be good for the soul..

It might be a double dip month for me as I seemed to peak very early, so early me and DH starting to wonder if the CBFM is working correctly!! Ah well.

Hope you are all doing well..guessing Lady and Jayne are still on hols?!

It's been a while since we had our last BFP think we need one ASAP...come on girls...get to it.... :sex:


----------



## foxyviola

I just think its strange how, the first time I used cbfm, I got a high on cd 10 then peaked 15/16 I think, which is kind of what I expected, but this time I got a high cd 7 and it's now cd 14 and I'm still high. Surely it's not possible to have a fertile window of 8 days (and counting, as I'm still waiting for peak) any ideas? Is it normal? It's my second cycle using it, so is it still working things out? When can I start to rely on it for accuracy?
I'm worried I've wasted money buying it.....


----------



## alin3boys

your highs will get shorter as it gets to know your cycle i now only have 3 highs and then peaks


----------



## foxyviola

Thanks. That's pretty much what happened the first time I used it though. What was your readings like the first go?


----------



## foxyviola

My 9th high this morning. The first time I used my machine last cycle I got highs for3 days and peaked on day 13. It's now cd 16 :(


----------



## laustiredttc

hey foxy try and hold out huni, i hope you get your peak very soon :hugs:


----------



## Summer_millie

Hi ladies,

I'm so pleased I found ths thread!!! We've been ttc for 2 months but haven't used any OPKs or anything, just stopped using condoms. We haven't had any luck so far and this cycle we've decided to really try everything we can so I got a CBFM, I'm on CD 8 today and have had highs for CD7 and CD8. I'm guessing it'll be high for a while and not expecting a peak this month as its still getting to know me but it would still be nice! :) I used to chart my BBT and have restarted that this month too so I think I'll ovulate about CD 16 but who knows!!!

I was just wondering if we should be BDing every other day when it says high?! I guess I'm just worried we might be exhausted if I get 10 highs in a row!! 

I reeeeeeally hope this monitor works, at least it's giving me something else to obsess over!


----------



## luckylecky

I'm on my third cycle using the CBFM, I got a high today at CD9, so who knows how many highs I'll get :shrug:


----------



## Briss

I also got my first high today on CD9, still not sure when I O as I can have between 2-4 highs before a peak.


----------



## Raptasaur

Hello ladies, I've been using CBFM for years and I always get low first day of testing on CD8 then highs all the way through to ovulation on CD15 or CD16 (usually), followed by one more day of high. That gives me nine days usually of high or peak. We try to BD every other day from the first high, and usually only manage 3 or 4. My husband protests if I try for anymore than that! Well he is 45 or that's his excuse anyway. I've been PG five times using it and have one DD.


----------



## CaliDreaming

For my first month using the CBFM, I got a high on CD 10-12, then peaks on 13-14, then a high on CD15. Then it went back to low on CD16. I'm thankful it only needed 10 sticks for me this time around. 

Foxyviola, hope you get your peak soon! I've read so many stories from women who still get BFPs even though they don't ever get a peak.


----------



## PatTabs

I think the rule of thumb was BD every other day during the highs and on both peak days...

Much :dust:

I'm having another confusing cycle, got my peak on CD 11 after two lows..came out of left field however now CD17 and have EWCM wth?!!! Am annoyed as last BD on Sat so do we get back to it and delayed O or not?....so frustrating and also stopped using the CBFM after peak...

Grrr:growlmad:


----------



## CaliDreaming

PatTabs, that must be so frustrating. How many cycles have you been using the monitor for?


----------



## PatTabs

CaliDreaming said:


> PatTabs, that must be so frustrating. How many cycles have you been using the monitor for?

5mth on the bounce, I got a BFP my first cycle in Dec but had and MC in March, since then I've had peaks on CD18,16,13,14 and now 11 or not as the case maybe!!

Reckon will BDtonight for good measure...just so annoying thought CBFM would take the guess work out but then is it possible to peak with LH surge?


----------



## luckylecky

I just got a peak at cd11 :shrugs: That was unexpected.


----------



## foxyviola

11 day of highs. I usually pee in a container and dip for 15 seconds, however at the weekend I was away so had to poas. I read something on google that made me wonder... On those two days it flashed up an exclamation mark when I inserted the stick, but then carried on reading it as normal and registered high. Wondering if I covered the stick enough? I think Saturday was cd 13 which was when I peaked last time.
However I've had no ewcm at all this cycle so still wondering if I've ov'd . My periods are really regular though. Sorry for long post!


----------



## foxyviola

Also there is only one visible line on the test stick. Any ideas.... Please x


----------



## megane

Hi, Im new here.
TTC 8 months, 38 years old. First month using CBFM & had first appt at fertility clinic last week.

I have had high readings from cd6 to today cd18, cycle 24 - 27 days long ?

I didn't realise stick had an absorband side & a shiny side so think I've messed up a few sticks along the way. Started collecting urine in pot & also have 1 clear blue line near pointy end for last 3 days which I understand shows LH and very faint almost invisible line at other end which I understand to be estrogen. 

Im new to this so may well be wrong. Interested in others replies though x


----------



## CaliDreaming

megane said:


> Hi, Im new here.
> TTC 8 months, 38 years old. First month using CBFM & had first appt at fertility clinic last week.
> 
> I have had high readings from cd6 to today cd18, cycle 24 - 27 days long ?
> 
> I didn't realise stick had an absorband side & a shiny side so think I've messed up a few sticks along the way. Started collecting urine in pot & also have 1 clear blue line near pointy end for last 3 days which I understand shows LH and very faint almost invisible line at other end which I understand to be estrogen.
> 
> Im new to this so may well be wrong. Interested in others replies though x

When I got my peak, my LH line was very dark and the estrogen line was very faint. I think I read that estrogen gradually increases until right before the LH surge, which is when it declines dramatically, which is why the LH line gets dark and the estrogen line disappears.

So maybe you've gotten your LH surge already. Some women don't need as much LH as others to ovulate, so maybe you ovulated already. It will be interesting to see what it does next month (if you haven't gotten a bfp, of course!).



foxyviola said:


> Also there is only one visible line on the test stick. Any ideas.... Please x

When I was getting my highs, I had one medium dark line and faint lines that got darker. I hope O comes alongfor you soon.



PatTabs said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> PatTabs, that must be so frustrating. How many cycles have you been using the monitor for?
> 
> 5mth on the bounce, I got a BFP my first cycle in Dec but had and MC in March, since then I've had peaks on CD18,16,13,14 and now 11 or not as the case maybe!!
> 
> Reckon will BDtonight for good measure...just so annoying thought CBFM would take the guess work out but then is it possible to peak with LH surge?Click to expand...

So sorry about the MC. :( Maybe you could start back feeding the monitor strips after you get your peak. Maybe your body geared up to O but didn't actually release an egg and did it later in your cycle. And not trying to get hopes up, but maybe you're preggo.


----------



## foxyviola

Ok I'm not sure how to do quotes on my iPad guys lol
But.. See how there is only one blue line on the strip? Well there had been two on previous days, as I remember noticing, but not sure when or how many days ago. From this info, does anyone think it's possible that I have just missed my surge? 
Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## CaliDreaming

foxyviola said:


> Ok I'm not sure how to do quotes on my iPad guys lol
> But.. See how there is only one blue line on the strip? Well there had been two on previous days, as I remember noticing, but not sure when or how many days ago. From this info, does anyone think it's possible that I have just missed my surge?
> Sorry to be a pain.

I can't see the pic! Are you temping this cycle?

I think to quote on Ipads you have to make sure you're in the desktop version of the site. There's a button at the very bottom of the page where you can switch it. On mine, it keeps switching back to mobileversion.


----------



## foxyviola

Oops sorry I didn't post a pic, but the way I've phrased it makes it sound like I did, sorry!
I mean to say, I had 2 blue lines at some point this cycle but now only one.
Ive never tried temping yet.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I think it would be good if you temped next cycle. It might be good to start now just to get in the swing of things and see if you get temp shift. Then you could have some sort of idea on whether you O'ed or not. I'm not sure if you O'ed already and missed the surge or just haven't o'ed at all.


----------



## luckylecky

I don't get it.. are some of you saying that the CBFM does not work? Are your OV tests saying different? Although surprised that I got a peak at 11cd (have I got the accronynome thingy right?:)) I've unexpecetidaly also got extra CM. Well I'll BD tonight and see how hubs is up for the next day.. oh my, it can be so tyring! :sex::juggle:


----------



## PatTabs

CaliDreaming said:


> So sorry about the MC. :( Maybe you could start back feeding the monitor strips after you get your peak. Maybe your body geared up to O but didn't actually release an egg and did it later in your cycle. And not trying to get hopes up, but maybe you're preggo.

ahh I wish huni!!! Well I thought i would check with a stick and not put it in the monitor as can read them quite well now and no sign of the right hand side line at all just a very dark line on the left on CD 17.

Ah well not going to hold out much hope for this month. I'm going on hols on 9th for two weeks so going to take a month off from the CBFM and head to the docs on my return. 

Also a very good friend told me she's preggo with her 3rd today, was so pleased for her yet the little voice inside was screaming 'what bout me!! I just want one!!' terrible I know...


----------



## PatTabs

luckylecky said:


> I don't get it.. are some of you saying that the CBFM does not work? Are your OV tests saying different? Although surprised that I got a peak at 11cd (have I got the accronynome thingy right?:)) I've unexpecetidaly also got extra CM. Well I'll BD tonight and see how hubs is up for the next day.. oh my, it can be so tyring! :sex::juggle:

No no Lucky...I was ..still am confused about my cycle this month, I couldn't understand how I got my peak on CD11. I still have faith it in..it helped me get a BFP in Dec so it must help!!

Enjoy the :sex: :rofl:


----------



## foxyviola

I'm just not sure what to make of it as its early days.
Either it's missed my ov day, or I haven't ov'd at all.
Still no light shed on the blue lines, despite googling etc.
I have had two lines on previous ones but now just one for a few days.
I'm on my 12 high!!
This is my 2nd cycle, but on the first it seemed to work perfectly and I got a peak on cd 13 after only a few highs.


----------



## Briss

Foxy, CBFM might have missed it. I had a couple of cycles when I only got HIGHs I stopped feeding it sticks after 10th HIGH as did not see any point as I do not usually ovulate after CD15. one cycle I had lap/hysteroscopy with UTI infection + antibiotics so hence the reason I only got HIGhs but then next cycle it was the same story no idea why. but because I also temp I know that I did get a temp shift both cycle so probably ovulated just CBFM did not pick it up

afm, got my PEAK and positive OPK today on CD13, I did a bit of experimenting with EPO as I really wanted to extend my cycle and it seems to be working as it pushed my O for 1-2 days. there is a good chance I will have a longish cycle 27-29 days finally! 6th cycle post operation! and all thanks to EPO


----------



## foxyviola

Great news on the peak and longish cycle Briss!
Thanks for the reassurance, I'm hoping it's missed my peak, although there has been a lack of ewcm. Ach well.


----------



## luckylecky

PatTabs said:


> luckylecky said:
> 
> 
> I don't get it.. are some of you saying that the CBFM does not work? Are your OV tests saying different? Although surprised that I got a peak at 11cd (have I got the accronynome thingy right?:)) I've unexpecetidaly also got extra CM. Well I'll BD tonight and see how hubs is up for the next day.. oh my, it can be so tyring! :sex::juggle:
> 
> No no Lucky...I was ..still am confused about my cycle this month, I couldn't understand how I got my peak on CD11. I still have faith it in..it helped me get a BFP in Dec so it must help!!
> 
> Enjoy the :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...

Ohh, knackered! :sleep:


----------



## PatTabs

luckylecky said:


> Ohh, knackered! :sleep:

:haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

So after I get my peak and I start getting lows again, do I even have to turn the machine on again until AF? I still turn it on every morning, but it feels kinda pointless.


----------



## Briss

After I get my first peak I ignore my CBFM until i need to press "m" button on CD1-5


----------



## foxyviola

Cd 22 decided to dip stick in plain water.
It still registered high.
To my mind, if there's no hormones it should pick up low surely.
Losing faith.....


----------



## Briss

foxyviola said:


> Cd 22 decided to dip stick in plain water.
> It still registered high.
> To my mind, if there's no hormones it should pick up low surely.
> Losing faith.....

how annoying is this? the problem with CBFM is that it preprogrammed to do certain things automatically e.g. once it detects peak it will give you PEAK PEAK HIGH LOW possibly even if you stick it in plain water like you did. or once it detects high it is going to go HIGH for either 10 or 20 days until it either detects peak or if it failed to detect peak it will continue with highs for 10 or 20 days and then will give you LOW


----------



## CaliDreaming

foxyviola said:


> Cd 22 decided to dip stick in plain water.
> It still registered high.
> To my mind, if there's no hormones it should pick up low surely.
> Losing faith.....

Man that sucks!


----------



## laustiredttc

that scares me a bit as i thought the cbfm was a type of revolution in detecting the many highs, lows and peaks of O. Obviously not!! Bummer :(


----------



## Briss

I still think CBFM is more accurate than OPK, when CBFM just gave me HIGHs and couldn't detect LH surge, OPK did not give me a true positive either. Also my temps usually show ovulation on second PEAK, while with positive OPK it can be anything: a day before O, the day of O and even a day after O - most confusing and not very reliable


----------



## CaliDreaming

I really think the makers of the CBFM should reconsider the autopeak/high thing. I can understand it after the first peak so that women will know to cover all bases, but if it hasn't detected a peak it would be more useful to get an actual reading.

Also, I can't get over it requesting sticks when it's not actually reading anything. Those sticks are not cheap! 

Now I'm a little worried about what my CBFM will do next cycle.


----------



## luckylecky

I've been asked for test sticks after getting a low and that's after a peak, peak, high. 
I think it's programmed to get 10 sticks per cycle, hence 20 in a pack. This cycle I got a high at 8, I think, and peaked at 11, something like that, anyway I do believe it, the lines looked right, but I am pissed it seems to want 10 sticks when I only nead to use 4 or 5. i just ignored it after I got my low. I think it does detect a peak when there is one, I deffo had cramping and EWCM at the same time I got my peaks. But yeah I'm annoyed that it seems to be programmed that way, it's still asking me for sticks, I'm 4 Dpo! :wacko:


----------



## laustiredttc

Maybe they programmed it that way so we do have to use more sticks to line their pockets, i'm not sure but i do know i will stop giving it sticks this month after i get my first peak!!!


----------



## Lady H

I cheat now. I feed it an old stick for the first couple of days, then after first peak it gets old sticks. Managed to catch peak and only use four new sticks last month!


----------



## vkj73

i recently traveled with my cbfm.
i turned the battery around, as to save them (i.e. didn't want the power button to be pushed on and run it out).

i have done this before and didn't have a problem.

this time around, it never asked me to test.
i traveled around day 10...it went all the way to day 18 w/o
asking me to test. 

i called and they said it was because of the battery change.

has this ever happened to anyone?

good luck all!

:dust:


----------



## foxyviola

Wow! Losing all faith now.
It can't be that good if it fails because of a battery change.
Wish I had never bothered shelling out so much cash for it.


----------



## laustiredttc

WTH, this bloomin thing just sounds as if it gets worse and worse and it's not like its cheap either! I would send it back huni if its failing just ona battery change!


----------



## Briss

I have done 9 cycles with CBFM and did not have to change batteries yet. when do you need to do that?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey briss i think it tells you huni on the screen when the batteries need changing. Until then i would'nt worry :)


----------



## atsw

Hi all, new to all this! I have the CBFM and got pregnant with my DD the first month. I found the OPKs so confusing. I actually conceived DD either day 8, 9 or 10, much earlier than I would have thought. Passed machine onto my friend, who also got pregnant first month! Used this to Conceive daughter who is now 2. Got pregnant in June this year, without really trying and Luckily without CBFM but miscarried last week. I'm wondering if anyone has used after a miscarriage?? I had missed miscarriage 21/08. Was 12 weeks but US showed baby had stopped developing at 9 weeks. Had D&C 22/08. Very little bleeding for only one day! Didn't intend to use before get AF but was wanting to use next month and was wondering how accurate it would be. I still have pregnancy hormone in my body now, 8 days on as pregnany test is still showing positive. Don't want to use if is a waste as test sticks are so expensive. I will continue to use cheap preg tests to see if pregnancy hormone has left my body.
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## captainj1

Good evening ladies, may I join you? I'm on cycle 11 with my cbfm, TTC #2. I conceived DS who is 22 months using cbfm, on cycle 7 but the first cycle using cbfm, so i was hoping for a quick result this time round too but no luck so far. Got checked out and all looks ok, fsh is a bit high but normal for my age (37). I'm getting a bit frustrated tbh. 

I'm on CD8 today and have had highs since CD6, in fact I have 2 dark lines on each stick which is strange for me. Hoping to get my peak at CD13-15 which is usual for me, although I have had one 20 day cycle when i got no peaks.


----------



## vkj73

laustiredttc said:


> WTH, this bloomin thing just sounds as if it gets worse and worse and it's not like its cheap either! I would send it back huni if its failing just ona battery change!

I actually really like the CBFM. With our first child, I fell/got pregnant straight away; the first cycle.

I'm not sure if it was the battery this time that caused it to not asked me to use sticks. I flipped one battery over when I flew, as I didn't want it to get shoved against something in my bag, and be turned to "on" the whole time and run it down. I could also have easily skipped a day, and threw the system off.

We will see what happens this cycle. I'll probably test next weekend.

Don't give up hope on the CBFM, it's well worth it.

:bfp::dust:to all!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hun it does make me feel a bit better. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

atsw said:


> Hi all, new to all this! I have the CBFM and got pregnant with my DD the first month. I found the OPKs so confusing. I actually conceived DD either day 8, 9 or 10, much earlier than I would have thought. Passed machine onto my friend, who also got pregnant first month! Used this to Conceive daughter who is now 2. Got pregnant in June this year, without really trying and Luckily without CBFM but miscarried last week. I'm wondering if anyone has used after a miscarriage?? I had missed miscarriage 21/08. Was 12 weeks but US showed baby had stopped developing at 9 weeks. Had D&C 22/08. Very little bleeding for only one day! Didn't intend to use before get AF but was wanting to use next month and was wondering how accurate it would be. I still have pregnancy hormone in my body now, 8 days on as pregnany test is still showing positive. Don't want to use if is a waste as test sticks are so expensive. I will continue to use cheap preg tests to see if pregnancy hormone has left my body.
> Thanks in advance for any responses.

Hi, so sorry for your loss, it is so hard :(
I miscarried in July and used CBFM taking day of M/C as AF :( It gave me all highs as hormone still in my body, so gave up.

Just got AF on 23/08 and on day 9 now and getting lows. I would wait until your next proper period and start again.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone,

Back from hols and ready to go again :) CD9 and on a low.

Where is everyone up to?

xxx


----------



## foxyviola

Hey Jayne! How was hols?
Cd 2. Hoping cbfm behaves this cycle.
Feeling a bit worried and scared. I've just been googling too much.
Xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Welcome new ladies..atsw and captain! Much :dust: to you and your CBFM.

Atsw so sorry for your loss, I MC in March and waited until my first AF to switch the monitor back on so not sure what it might catch until then sorry.

welcome back Jayne... :hi:how were your hols? Are you all relaxed and ready to go..?

Well i think i need some advice from you all. I got a peak very early on CD11 this month and am now DPO17 and AF due and feel she is imminent. However due to go on hols next Sat so not sure whether to test and get it over with or just wait for AF to show. I've only ever tested once and got my BFP in Dec so am stupid superstitious that I wanted to wait until AF def overdue and use the second one in my pack.

What should I do? :shrug:


----------



## Lady H

Hard one Pat. I tested at 12Dpo last night purely so I could have a glass of wine without worrying! You have to do what you feel is right for you, is it better to know before a holiday, probably. How long are your cycles normally? Is 17dpo close to AF for,you?


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Lady I know..v confused..

Last couple of cycle have been 32, 30, 30 and 27 am currently 29. But this was the earliest I O or at least the first peak on CBFM! DPO wise it's been 14,14,18 and 13 so hence 17 feels quite late but who knows!

I wish the witch would just show up so I can get her over with before next Sat and I can relax and enjoy my hols!! Grrrr


----------



## CaliDreaming

Pat I would test. 17 dpo is a long time to go without seeing AF and I'd want to be able to be in the right frame of mind for the holiday. Pregnancy often feels just like AF so I am very hopeful for you. Good luck! :)


----------



## willowbrook

just got back from my hols AF showed up while i was away :growlmad: but on a positive note, I feel I've learned a bit about my cycle after using the CBFM for the first time. I wasn't sure when I ovulated and it seems I ovulate early and AF came 13 days after ovulation, which is ok isn't it? My cycles are only about 25 days long.This cycle I think I'm out already it's cd 8 got a high but DH is away in 3 days time so not much hope of catching my high before he goes. It's a bit frustrating but nothing I can do about it


----------



## TMM

I'm getting my CBFM this weekend. Any tips for beginners?


----------



## Lady H

Willow...good that you have learnt stuff, boo that you may miss it this month.

TMM...make sure you have 20 sticks for the first month and stay chilled if you don't get a peak just lots of highs. It takes a month or two to learn your cycle. I would use OPK tests too at first. Good luck!

How is everyone else?


----------



## PatTabs

Well I thought I'd delay another day after speaking to DH but there was no need the witch appeared over night.

Can't hide the disappointment I feel, will allow myself a day of wallowing :cry:
But only 7 days til my holiday, 10days on the beach I so need it and at least I can relax, have some wine and then will head to the docs when we return. I really thought I might have managed to get BFP before the due date of my MC but wasn't meant to be. The annoyance is more related to the fact I get my hopes up for nothing even though I know I shouldn't. 

Will also take the time to stay off the boards but will lurk and wishing you all much :dust: I want to see those BFPs for us all..

Catch you at the end of Sept! :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Oh Pat I'm so so sorry, make the holiday a proper indulgement xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

So sorry about AF Pat. At least you're no longer in limbo and you will have a nice vacation to help you get your mind off. 

AF showed for me this morning too, right on schedule. I'm glad I have the long weekend to cry before going back to work.


----------



## Lady H

Oh Cali what a poop weekend xx


----------



## willowbrook

PatTabs said:


> Well I thought I'd delay another day after speaking to DH but there was no need the witch appeared over night.
> 
> Can't hide the disappointment I feel, will allow myself a day of wallowing :cry:
> But only 7 days til my holiday, 10days on the beach I so need it and at least I can relax, have some wine and then will head to the docs when we return. I really thought I might have managed to get BFP before the due date of my MC but wasn't meant to be. The annoyance is more related to the fact I get my hopes up for nothing even though I know I shouldn't.
> 
> Will also take the time to stay off the boards but will lurk and wishing you all much :dust: I want to see those BFPs for us all..
> 
> Catch you at the end of Sept! :flower:

So sorry Pat, I too get annoyed with myself for getting my hopes up for nothing, so can really relate to that. hope you enjoy your holiday :flower:


----------



## willowbrook

CaliDreaming said:


> So sorry about AF Pat. At least you're no longer in limbo and you will have a nice vacation to help you get your mind off.
> 
> AF showed for me this morning too, right on schedule. I'm glad I have the long weekend to cry before going back to work.

So sorry Cali :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

pat, cali sorry to hear the witch got you guys. A new cycle and new hope. 
pat have a lovely holiday!!


----------



## vkj73

TMM said:


> I'm getting my CBFM this weekend. Any tips for beginners?

welcome!
keep the info/directions book that comes with it handy.
i still refer to mine.

good luck!

:dust:


----------



## TMM

Thanks, ladies! How crucial is it to really start on Day 5 as indicated in the manual? I picked up the monitor today (CD6) but likely won't be able to pop out until tomorrow (CD7.)

Help! I'm too far gone - days of the week have been replaced by cycle days LOL.


----------



## Lady H

I thin you may be too late, as you can only set your period with m button until five. Maybe give the help line a call? Xx


----------



## TMM

According to their counting system, I'm still on CD5, because if AF shows up after your scheduled test time, CD1 is the next day.

WHEW!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah their CD counting system confuses me too. Last cycle, I started after my testing window, so for CBFM purposes I was CD1 when I was actually C2. This cycle CD1 will actually be CD1. I wonder if that will affect anything?


----------



## vkj73

i like the "my days" app. that way, i know it's really cd2, even though the cbfm counts it as day one, i can keep track.

good luck!:dust:


----------



## Lady H

How weird that I got my BFP this month. The month I stopped using CBFM to take a bit of a break from all the ttc obsessing?!


----------



## laustiredttc

congrats ladyh h&h 9 months


----------



## CaliDreaming

OMG, Congrats LadyH!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!! :)


----------



## Briss

Amazing news Lady H! Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months!!

could you please share how long you have been TTC and what vitamins etc have you been taking?

I guess the thing that was different the month you conceived is that you were relaxed about TTC?


----------



## luckylecky

LadyH CONGRATS!!! Woow wooow !!


----------



## foxyviola

Congratulations that is wonderful news xx


----------



## willowbrook

Congrats lady H :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Thanks lovely Ladies. 

Briss - we have been ttc for 16 months, this is my first ever BF. Taking Pregnacare conception and DH on wellman conception and both of us took COQ10 150mg a day. I stayed off BnB as much as possible and only did an OPK and cd13 and 14. I ate Brazil nuts after ovulation to encourage implantation and took a tablespoon of organic honey every day. We did on cd 13, 14 and 15 and ff put ovulation at 14. Nothing different apart from really trying to stop obsessing! Not that I totally chilled but I did feel I'd given up! It drives me crazy that people tell you to relax as its almost impossible, but damn it worked for me! 

:dust::dust::dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Omg this is fantastic news!congratulations!!!


----------



## mamadonna

I've read some amazing
i things about cq10 but I'm to scared to take anything extra:/


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm on CD8 and I just got a high this morning. This is three days earlier than last cycle and I totally wasn't expecting it. I guess we need to get to bd'ing!


----------



## Lady H

Yay Cali....go, go go!


----------



## vkj73

congrats to all the gals with :bfp:!:happydance:

i took 3 tests this weekend, all :bfn:

no af though. it's cd38 for me.

i'm just ready for af to get here so i can move on, and start with the cbfm again.

good luck to all.
:dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm on CD14 and just started testing, don't usually get o till CD 18-20 and last month it came at cd22. i hope this cycle is shorter. last month was the first month after a chemical so i didn't get too crazy over it, Hoping the monitor starts getting to the middle line in a few days here. it seems so long ago I don't even remember when I originally hit the M. I'm hoping this is the big month for us all, September is special! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## foxyviola

Oh guys :( I don't want to put a dampener on the positivity, but I just feel so crap today. Last month I didn't get a peak and no ewcm and this cycle I've had highs since cd 9 and now on cd 13 no peak yet. No sign of ewcm again.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh huni i do hope you get your peak this month keeping fx for you


----------



## lexus15

That's like me :shrug: 

Cbfm didn't register anything but lows this month although I did have ewcm for a few days but no ov pain like normal. Last month monitor showed peaks, dtd with oh a few times for af to be 2 days late. Don't know what's going on? I have to buy more sticks for next month! :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

foxyviola said:


> Oh guys :( I don't want to put a dampener on the positivity, but I just feel so crap today. Last month I didn't get a peak and no ewcm and this cycle I've had highs since cd 9 and now on cd 13 no peak yet. No sign of ewcm again.




lexus15 said:


> That's like me :shrug:
> 
> Cbfm didn't register anything but lows this month although I did have ewcm for a few days but no ov pain like normal. Last month monitor showed peaks, dtd with oh a few times for af to be 2 days late. Don't know what's going on? I have to buy more sticks for next month! :hugs:

Foxyviola, lexus15, such a bummer that you ladies haven't got a peak yet. I wish those sticks weren't so expensive. It's bad enough worrying about whether you O'ed or not without having to use up all your sticks. 

Please hang in there. I did read about a few women who never got a peak but still got bfps so the peak isn't the end all be all.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm at CD10 with another high. I had a big beautiful, picture perfect glob of EWCM yesterday, but it seems to be gone today. It seems I get EWCM a couple of days before I ovulate, but not close to it. It's so confusing. I'm definitely going to start using Preseed tonight and when I get a peak.


----------



## Lady H

I don't recall any EWCM last month, maybe a bit of watery, so not the end of the world, mine made it! Good luck all xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Lady H said:


> I don't recall any EWCM last month, maybe a bit of watery, so not the end of the world, mine made it! Good luck all xxx

Thanks that is really encouraging! I remember I didn't really have EWCM when I conceived dd. It's taking so long this time around I guess I'm analyzing everything to death.


----------



## vkj73

meanwhile...i'm on cd39. negative tests this weekend.
i'll try another one tomorrow morning.

i had a 38 day cycle a couple of months before my dd was conceived, so i'm trying not to be too down about it.

i just want to know either way.


----------



## CaliDreaming

vkj73 said:


> meanwhile...i'm on cd39. negative tests this weekend.
> i'll try another one tomorrow morning.
> 
> i had a 38 day cycle a couple of months before my dd was conceived, so i'm trying not to be too down about it.
> 
> i just want to know either way.

Gee that is so frustrating. I hope it turns into a bfp, but if not I hope AF hurries up and comes for you so that you can start trying again. I know it must be tough being in limbo.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun i feel a bit like that at the moment. I have been waiting for af to arrive for two days now bfn still. Just wish i could know either way!!


----------



## vkj73

thanks calidreaming & laustiredttc :hugs:

i took another hpt this morning :bfn:

i actually saw very, very faint signs of af after i pots.

she's not fully here, but she is tip-toeing in.

day 40, yikes :dohh:


----------



## laustiredttc

well af got me last night so cd1 today :cry:


----------



## foxyviola

I'm throwing my monitor in the bin :( cd 15 still high. I'm not going through another entire cycle poas for nothing. I want my life back. I'm so disappointed that I caved in and spent good money on a pile of crap. All it's done is stressed me out to the max. Now I'm terrified that I don't ovulate. Going to see a gp next week, so maybe it has done some good, although when I used opks I had a smiley on cd 10/11 and I have conceived a number of times without joy in the end. Toodles ladies, thanks for the previous input on the thread and I hope it works out for you all.


----------



## CaliDreaming

vkj73 said:


> thanks calidreaming & laustiredttc :hugs:
> 
> i took another hpt this morning :bfn:
> 
> i actually saw very, very faint signs of af after i pots.
> 
> she's not fully here, but she is tip-toeing in.
> 
> day 40, yikes :dohh:




laustiredttc said:


> well af got me last night so cd1 today :cry:

vk73 and laustiredttc, sorry about AF but I know you both must be relieved that she is finally here and you can prepare to try again.



foxyviola said:


> I'm throwing my monitor in the bin :( cd 15 still high. I'm not going through another entire cycle poas for nothing. I want my life back. I'm so disappointed that I caved in and spent good money on a pile of crap. All it's done is stressed me out to the max. Now I'm terrified that I don't ovulate. Going to see a gp next week, so maybe it has done some good, although when I used opks I had a smiley on cd 10/11 and I have conceived a number of times without joy in the end. Toodles ladies, thanks for the previous input on the thread and I hope it works out for you all.

:hugs: Foxyviola, I don't blame you for giving up on the CBFM. It's definitely not worth the $$$ if it's not giving you the information you need. Good luck at the gp next week. I hope the problem is with the machine and not with you!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I got my peak this morning so I guess I should be expecting an egg tomorrow. My EWCM has made a reappearance so I guess the CBFM is doing it's job for me this cycle.


----------



## laustiredttc

great news cali, can i ask what does wheatgrass do hun?


----------



## CaliDreaming

It is supposed to help with egg quality and can help with getting more EWCM. It's also supposed to be an antioxidant. I think it was the thing that got me a lot of EWCM this cycle, but I can't be sure with all the stuff I'm taking!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hun, i'm trying preseed, grapefruit juice and robutissun for increased cm. how you getting on btw?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Lau, I haven't checked my CM today yet. It seems like I notice it the most after noon.

I tried preseed this cycle for the first time this cycle because I was worried about how little EWCM I had been seeing in my past cycles. I used it last night and the night before that. I'm not going to use it tonight if we bd tonight though. I think I'm a little superstitious because I didn't use it when I conceived dd even though I didn't have a lot of EWCM then either.


----------



## laustiredttc

i have used it for the last two cycles and no luck but i am going to prob do the same thing this month, oh and use softcups this time


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ladies, when do you O after you get your peak? I've read that CBFM are supposed to be like other OPKs where you can O 24-48 hours after it going positive, but it seems like I O immediately after the peak. I got my first peak yesterday morning, and I felt O pains later in the afternoon, barely 12 hours later. With OPKs it could take 2-4 days for me to O. My temps did not shoot up, but the O pains were very strong and I think my temps may rise slowly. Also, my CM switched from EWCM to watery, so I think I O'ed when I felt the pains.

I really hope I O'ed when I felt the O pains, because I fell asleep before dh and I could bd. :dohh: We have been doing it five days in a row and I am worn out. :wacko:

Even though I was scheduled to get an automatic peak this morning, I peed on the stick and saw that the LH line was very light again. Next cycle I'm not going to pee on them after the peak because it seems that my LH goes right back down after the surge.

Laus, Softcups seems like it would be really effective, but I'm scared to use them. I used a contraceptive sponge once and it took me two days before I could get it out. I was so scared! I almost had to go to the ER but then I sneezed and it shot out. I'm afraid the same thing would happen with the Softcups. I'm sure I will end up trying them eventually though.


----------



## Lady H

I think I ovulated soon after, as some months when I got peak the OPK suggested it was not, I think I used to surge in the afternoon or late evening. We did the day before, of and after ovulation the month we were successful.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I didn't think about the fact that most women get their surge in the evening. Since we test with CBFM in the morning, I guess that would be a reason why O comes faster after a peak than a positive OPK.

This morning my temps were raised so it does look like I O'ed on late Thursday/early Friday. For me I think it will be important to bd on all of the highs because if I wait for my first peak, it will be too late to wait until that night to bd.


----------



## vkj73

Do any of you use the cbfm in conjunction with opks? I wonder if this would help
me to be double sure of peaks. I'm going to try it this cycle, using the same sample each morning.
I posted a thread on this yesterday, but haven't heard anything.
Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Briss

I have been using both OPK and CBFM last 4 cycles and I also temp, I noticed that CBFM more accurately predicts O than OPK. Temp indicates that I usually O on my second peak, but it can be anything from a day before positive OPK to a day after so I tend to rely on CBFM


----------



## laustiredttc

CaliDreaming said:


> Ladies, when do you O after you get your peak? I've read that CBFM are supposed to be like other OPKs where you can O 24-48 hours after it going positive, but it seems like I O immediately after the peak. I got my first peak yesterday morning, and I felt O pains later in the afternoon, barely 12 hours later. With OPKs it could take 2-4 days for me to O. My temps did not shoot up, but the O pains were very strong and I think my temps may rise slowly. Also, my CM switched from EWCM to watery, so I think I O'ed when I felt the pains.
> 
> I really hope I O'ed when I felt the O pains, because I fell asleep before dh and I could bd. :dohh: We have been doing it five days in a row and I am worn out. :wacko:
> 
> Even though I was scheduled to get an automatic peak this morning, I peed on the stick and saw that the LH line was very light again. Next cycle I'm not going to pee on them after the peak because it seems that my LH goes right back down after the surge.
> 
> Laus, Softcups seems like it would be really effective, but I'm scared to use them. I used a contraceptive sponge once and it took me two days before I could get it out. I was so scared! I almost had to go to the ER but then I sneezed and it shot out. I'm afraid the same thing would happen with the Softcups. I'm sure I will end up trying them eventually though.

Oh huni i'm so sorry you experienced something like that. But i do have to admit i did laugh about the part when you said you sneezed and it shot out :haha: I think i will give them a go and at least i know how i would get them out. How are you getting on atm hun?


----------



## CaliDreaming

laustiredttc said:


> Oh huni i'm so sorry you experienced something like that. But i do have to admit i did laugh about the part when you said you sneezed and it shot out :haha: I think i will give them a go and at least i know how i would get them out. How are you getting on atm hun?

LOL. I was really stressed out about it at the time, but now I think it is hillarious too! 

Right now I'm 3 dpo and no symptoms other than moodiness. I wised up and quit feeding my CBFM sticks so at least I will be able to save some $$$.


----------



## laustiredttc

totally hun that machine is damn greedy. I think this site is great because without it i would have also kept feeding it sticks. Now after my first peak i stop. 

just before i O and just after I am the moodiest, emotionally challenged miserable bitc* you will ever meet lol. I am ok around my period but gosh O time just turns me into the big bad bitc* from hell so understand where your coming from cali. :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm glad I'm not the only moody one around O time. I'm afraid that soon I'll be moody all month long.


----------



## Briss

got my peak today on CD10, very early and OPK is still negative, interesting when will I get a temp shift


----------



## laustiredttc

hey cali heading that way myself hun. 

Some days i am fine then others i'm exhausted. I know this sounds really selfish but all of my friends are like, when are you coming to see me, can you make this? can you make that? I know they are just being really good friends but i feel like shouting, 'HEY, listen its not all about you i have my own shi* going on here and i cant be at you becking call whenever you need me to be'. Am i being a bit bitchy, probably but hey its true, this ttc business really takes it out of you and the last thing i need is to be walking around plastering a fake smile on my face so others feel good about themselves. Phew, sorry girls not sure where that came from but glad its out of my system!! 

So yeah getting very moody of late :shrug:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey briss congrats on the peak i think it depends on whether you O on the first or second peak but normally its a day later from when you O hun


----------



## Briss

Got my positive OPK this morning, I expect to ovulate today on my second peak and if so this would mean that CBFM picked up my LH surge before the OPK, we'll see tomorrow I guess

BTW my dear friend got her BFP yesterday, interestingly she has been TTC for 2 months (lucky girl!) and never got a true positive OPK


----------



## laustiredttc

congrats to your friend briss


----------



## Briss

laustiredttc said:


> congrats to your friend briss

Thanks! although to be honest, after TTC for over 2 years I get a bit depressed when people around me are getting their BFPs so easily without even trying


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, hope you caught the egg this month! I've also been having a hard time lately with people who get bfps just by thinking it into existence. I know it's not their fault that I'm having so much trouble TTC but it's hard for me to feel happy for them.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls i think its only natural to feel that way. Its the unfairness of it all and it almost feel as if the universe has something personal against you. We're not bad people we just want this sooooo bad thats all. It will happen ladies, we will get there :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

I promise it will happen. I never believed people who said it to me but it will xxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks ladies. It's been a struggle these days to keep my hopes up so I really needed to hear that right now.


----------



## foxyviola

Ok I'm back :cry: sorry for leaving you ladies.
I still hate my cbfm though :dohh:
In the past I've ovulated cd 13 but the cbfm only picked up peak first time and these two cycles, it's only picked up high.
I usually have 25/ 27 day cycles

On cd 19 I got brown /pink when I wiped.
Nothing since.
I'm cd 23 and still high on monitor but when I checked the stick the estrogen line was faint and the lh line was thin but very visible.
I know you can't read the sticks, but would the lh line be so clear this close to af?


----------



## Lady H

Have you tried the other sort of test? If you did ovulate on normal days how many DPO would you be?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome back Foxyviola! Sorry your CBFM is still causing you fits though.

There is a mini lh surge right before AF so that is probably what is causing the line.


----------



## foxyviola

Hmmm well I've just got my peak today cd 25 around the time af is due.


----------



## Briss

foxy, that's very odd, have you ever had a long e.g. 35-40 day cycle? I would still BD may be your ovulation just got delayed for some reason.

My temp dropped this morning so thinking It is possible I did not ovulate :(


----------



## foxyviola

Hi Briss thanks for reply. I'm really thinking that the slight bleed on cd 19 was implantation bleeding. If nothing shows today, i think I might test to be sure. Lh and hcg are almost identical according to what I've read, and I know opks can be used as hpts although not advisable.
I have heard of a few people getting peaks at the end of their cycle to find they are pg but callidreaming mentioned that it can pick up a mini lh surge so I'm not sure. It didn't happen last cycle, it just registered highs until I set it for cd 1.
I've had other clues but I won't know until I test I guess.
Forgot to add ever since I was 12 I've always had 25-27 day cycles so this would be very odd but of course possible now I'm getting on a bit!
I thought you had peaked cd 10?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh well if you got a peak then there is a good chance you might get a bfp! The lh surge before a period usually wouldn't give a peak, esp since you've had two cycles where you didn't peak at ovulation.

Good luck and I'll have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Briss

foxy, OMG I totally forgot you can get positive OPK before AF which can be a sign of BFP. This is so exciting, when you are going to test?

I did get a peak on CD10 but Peak can only show LH surge not the actual O, it's the temp following the peak that can tell you whether O has taken place or not. My temp rose and then dropped - not a good sign I think


----------



## foxyviola

:happydance::cry::happydance: After losing our daughter and having several chemicals I was getting anxious that it may not happen, we had set ourselves a deadline for December. This was due to my husband thinking about going back on a medication that made ttc a no no and also the need to focus on other things. I'm so happy to say that after testing this evening, the Lord has given me my miracle, bfp. Certainly can't give any credit to the cbfm lol except that it worked as a hpt! Thanks ladies and just keep holding on!


----------



## vkj73

foxy,
congrats to you! here's lots of sticky dust coming your way!:dust:

lots of love and luck to all!!!

:dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations foxy!


----------



## CaliDreaming

OMG Congratulations Foxy!! Looks like you got your BFP right on time! I'd definitely take a BFP over a peak on the CBFM anyday!!


----------



## Briss

foxyviola said:


> :happydance::cry::happydance: After losing our daughter and having several chemicals I was getting anxious that it may not happen, we had set ourselves a deadline for December. This was due to my husband thinking about going back on a medication that made ttc a no no and also the need to focus on other things. I'm so happy to say that after testing this evening, the Lord has given me my miracle, bfp. Certainly can't give any credit to the cbfm lol except that it worked as a hpt! Thanks ladies and just keep holding on!

Congratulations! excellent news! Happy and healthy nine months!

Could you please share with us how long you have been TTC and what did you do differently this month


----------



## laustiredttc

congrats foxy h&h 9 months


----------



## foxyviola

Thank you.
Yes of course Briss. I had been ttc since oct 2010. Had 2 chemicals oct and nov, a chemical in Jan then fell pg and lost my girl at 38 weeks. Started ttc again march 2012, another chemical. The only thing I did differently was I bought pregnacare for pregnancy by mistake so I'm not sure that counts! I had also lost a stone in weight starting in July I think.
I will be under a consultant and have been told to bypass a midwife and call the hospital.


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Foxy. I knew you were that is why I asked if you'd tried another type of test! I got an OPK line on 12dpo and then tested and git BFP! H&H 9 months sweetie xxx


----------



## willowbrook

First of all many congrats to foxy 

I am having a strange cycle. I had a high on cd 6, it's now cd 12 and still high no peak. Does this mean I'm not ovulating this month? My cycles are usually around 25 days so should have peaked by now. This is the third cycle using cbfm and the other 2 have been fine. I got a couple of highs before peaking around cd 11. Do I just keep testing? I don't want to waste sticks as they are so expensive. Will the cbfm just keep asking for tests until AF shows? Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun i know they are expensive but sometimes your O day can move occasionally and it would be better if you kept testing just incase you miss your O


----------



## alin3boys

Hi Hun I have 25 day cycles and I get my peak on cd 12 and ov cd 13-14


----------



## vkj73

so i'm on cd18 (usual 33+ or so cycle). my gut has been telling me that
i'll be ovulating soon. the cbfm however is still at a low. i used an opk today
and the line was pretty strong. not fully the same color as the control, but pretty darn close. i'm also feeling some mild lower back aches and got a huge zit a couple of days ago. lastly, i also had some cm a could of days ago.

with all of that said, for some reason the cbfm doesn't seem to be picking up what i'm feeling. so...we're going to go for it tonight.

we shall see...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck vkj73!

I'm on CD7 and CBFM asked me to POAS for the first time this cycle. It was low of course. It will be interesting to see how this thing changes it's patterns as it learns my cycles.


----------



## vkj73

i'm on cd23. still a low on the cbfm:(
i'm really hoping it's due to the fact that my monitor is 3 years old.

does anyone have experience with an "older" cbfm? when is it recommended to stop using it? :shrug:

thanks!


----------



## PatTabs

Hi CBFM ladies 

Hope you are well, Foxy wow congrats a H&H 9 mths to you...

Lady - how are you and your wee bump coming along?

I am still reading the backlog so apologies if I've missed anyone else's good news!

Wishing everyone else much :dust: always...

Taking Sept off the boards along with our holiday was just the ticket, 10days of sleeping, reading, swimming and eating was just bliss, got back and now slowly back into the groove really...so much so that a few days ago I realised I was indeed 3 days late and am still reeling from the sight of a BFP on Wed.

I don't know if it was the holiday, leaving CBFM at home or just not obsessing about everything but I guess I don't care but just praying this one sticks. To be honest it's not sunk in yet and a part of me doesn't want to get excited as I was heartbroken after my mc in March.it really is a strange mix of emotions at the moment.


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations hun that's brilliant news!


----------



## vkj73

congrats to all the ladies who have gotten:bfp:!s!!

so, another cbfm question?

what's the latest you can get a high or peak on the cbfm?
i'm on cd24 and got a low this morning, however, i had
what appears to be fertile cm today.

could i possibly get a high tomorrow?

thanks:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Yay Pat, brill news! I got mine from relaxing and dropping off BnB too! Xx

Vkj not sure Hun, but the cm sounds hopeful x


----------



## vkj73

cd25 and i FINALLY got a high on the cbfm!
wondering what it will be tomorrow?

:thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Vkj xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

PatTabs said:


> Hi CBFM ladies
> 
> Hope you are well, Foxy wow congrats a H&H 9 mths to you...
> 
> Lady - how are you and your wee bump coming along?
> 
> I am still reading the backlog so apologies if I've missed anyone else's good news!
> 
> Wishing everyone else much :dust: always...
> 
> Taking Sept off the boards along with our holiday was just the ticket, 10days of sleeping, reading, swimming and eating was just bliss, got back and now slowly back into the groove really...so much so that a few days ago I realised I was indeed 3 days late and am still reeling from the sight of a BFP on Wed.
> 
> I don't know if it was the holiday, leaving CBFM at home or just not obsessing about everything but I guess I don't care but just praying this one sticks. To be honest it's not sunk in yet and a part of me doesn't want to get excited as I was heartbroken after my mc in March.it really is a strange mix of emotions at the moment.

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!



vkj73 said:


> congrats to all the ladies who have gotten:bfp:!s!!
> 
> so, another cbfm question?
> 
> what's the latest you can get a high or peak on the cbfm?
> i'm on cd24 and got a low this morning, however, i had
> what appears to be fertile cm today.
> 
> could i possibly get a high tomorrow?
> 
> thanks:hugs:




vkj73 said:


> cd25 and i FINALLY got a high on the cbfm!
> wondering what it will be tomorrow?
> 
> :thumbup:

Congrats on getting your high!! Hopefully you get your peak soon. Did your test sticks change in color at all from your first low to your last low?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I tested this morning at CD10 and it's still at a low. My CM is not quite watery yet so the reading is corresponding to my signs. It is at the lotiony stage.

Last cycle I got a high on CD 8 and before that I got one at CD 10. My O day is pretty unpredictable.


----------



## PatTabs

CaliDreaming said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!?

thanks Cali, Mama, Lady am still feeling a bit all over the place, I want to be as excited like I was last time but am so scared, I wish the feeling would pass as I want positive vibes to surround me silly eh.

Cali re: your O being all over the places i had this too but still on a fairly static monthly cycle so started being a lot more aware of my EWCM too.

Fingers crossed for that peak soon for you and Vkj!


----------



## CaliDreaming

PatTabs said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!?
> 
> thanks Cali, Mama, Lady am still feeling a bit all over the place, I want to be as excited like I was last time but am so scared, I wish the feeling would pass as I want positive vibes to surround me silly eh.
> 
> Cali re: your O being all over the places i had this too but still on a fairly static monthly cycle so started being a lot more aware of my EWCM too.
> 
> Fingers crossed for that peak soon for you and Vkj!Click to expand...

Well you have good reason to be positive though I can totally understand why you are a little apprehensive. You've been taking supplements for the past six months, so I'm sure your body is in a better place than it was back then. I'll definitely be praying and sending positive vibes your way too..


----------



## notrustyyet

I just got my BFP 12dpo at 43.7 years old. I was using CBFM and past year (with shortened cycles) have been ovulating on CD 12 or 13. CBFM missed my peak this month, (BFP) and missed Peak at least 4 cycles over past year. Just stayed at High. I temp and used CVS OPK's and when they began to get really dark I knew, and luckily I feel O pains, plus get gassy bloated day of pains so I'm sure I O'd. I called customer svc. and they sent me a disk so they can check it. It was purchased new. I just think that as hormones decline? over 40ttc maybe CBFM not as accurate...


----------



## CaliDreaming

notrustyyet said:


> I just got my BFP 12dpo at 43.7 years old. I was using CBFM and past year (with shortened cycles) have been ovulating on CD 12 or 13. CBFM missed my peak this month, (BFP) and missed Peak at least 4 cycles over past year. Just stayed at High. I temp and used CVS OPK's and when they began to get really dark I knew, and luckily I feel O pains, plus get gassy bloated day of pains so I'm sure I O'd. I called customer svc. and they sent me a disk so they can check it. It was purchased new. I just think that as hormones decline? over 40ttc maybe CBFM not as accurate...

Congrats notrustyyet. You are really giving me for me at 38. 

That definitely would make sense that it might be due to a decline in hormones. It's just good to know that a woman can get a bfp even if the CBFM doesn't register a peak. I have gotten a peak every month I've used it and would much rather have the bfp than the peak!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I got my first high this morning at CD11. If my past patterns hold up, I should get a peak on CD14. CBFM really has been spot on in pinpointing my ovulation day. I can literally pinpoint the hour AF is going to start based on when I get a peak and O pains.


----------



## luckylecky

I got my first high this morning too at CD7, same as last month. I seem to O around CD10/11. Another month of POAS!


----------



## Briss

I also got HIGH this morning on CD6, a bit early so not sure what to expect this cycle


----------



## PatTabs

Hurray for the highs....bring on those peaks and some :sex:


----------



## vkj73

thank you everyone for the replies. it's such a nice feeling
to feel the support and encouragement.

calidreaming, i test so early in the morning, and my cycle is so long, that i honestly haven't paid attention to any color changes with the sticks.

i had a high yesterday (cd26) and a peak today!!!:happydance:

so, for those of you out there with long cycles, keep pos until you get your high. it can happen, even at cd25-27!

good luck everyone:dust:


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh Vkj glad you got peak! Good luck all :sex::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

vkj73, congrats on the peak!!! Hope you get in a lot of good bd'ing! Good thing you didn't give up!

I got another high this morning. The stick looked really weird. Both the estrogen and lh lines seemed really faint. It almost looked like it had malfunctioned.


----------



## notrustyyet

CaliDreaming said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> I just got my BFP 12dpo at 43.7 years old. I was using CBFM and past year (with shortened cycles) have been ovulating on CD 12 or 13. CBFM missed my peak this month, (BFP) and missed Peak at least 4 cycles over past year. Just stayed at High. I temp and used CVS OPK's and when they began to get really dark I knew, and luckily I feel O pains, plus get gassy bloated day of pains so I'm sure I O'd. I called customer svc. and they sent me a disk so they can check it. It was purchased new. I just think that as hormones decline? over 40ttc maybe CBFM not as accurate...
> 
> Congrats notrustyyet. You are really giving me for me at 38.
> 
> That definitely would make sense that it might be due to a decline in hormones. It's just good to know that a woman can get a bfp even if the CBFM doesn't register a peak. I have gotten a peak every month I've used it and would much rather have the bfp than the peak!Click to expand...

I WOULD get positive OPK's with the cheaper CVS drugstore ones, 20 in a little canister, and for me when LH was just about as dark as control, I O'd w/in 12-24 hrs. My LH surge line was alwys REALLY dark/same as control DAY AFTER I O'd (felt pains), so to be safe start BD when those line are close, not perfectly equal!


----------



## CaliDreaming

notrustyyet said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> I just got my BFP 12dpo at 43.7 years old. I was using CBFM and past year (with shortened cycles) have been ovulating on CD 12 or 13. CBFM missed my peak this month, (BFP) and missed Peak at least 4 cycles over past year. Just stayed at High. I temp and used CVS OPK's and when they began to get really dark I knew, and luckily I feel O pains, plus get gassy bloated day of pains so I'm sure I O'd. I called customer svc. and they sent me a disk so they can check it. It was purchased new. I just think that as hormones decline? over 40ttc maybe CBFM not as accurate...
> 
> Congrats notrustyyet. You are really giving me for me at 38.
> 
> That definitely would make sense that it might be due to a decline in hormones. It's just good to know that a woman can get a bfp even if the CBFM doesn't register a peak. I have gotten a peak every month I've used it and would much rather have the bfp than the peak!Click to expand...
> 
> I WOULD get positive OPK's with the cheaper CVS drugstore ones, 20 in a little canister, and for me when LH was just about as dark as control, I O'd w/in 12-24 hrs. My LH surge line was alwys REALLY dark/same as control DAY AFTER I O'd (felt pains), so to be safe start BD when those line are close, not perfectly equal!Click to expand...

Those CVS OPKs used to drive me crazy! I would always get a positive, but it would never sync up with my signs. Sometimes it would take 2-3 days before I'd O after getting a positive. 

The CBFM seems to be right on the money for me, but if I wait for the peaks, that does not seem to be enough lead time. I seem to O about 12 hours after I get that peak so not in time to bd.


----------



## notrustyyet

CALIDREAMIN
w/the CVS tests you just have to start BD when they begin to change. What's nice is they don't cost $60/box and you can test many times as you get close. Once it's pretty dark, you are close! My CBFM was good at picking up the estrogen surge pretty much 5 days before O. Since we are only fertile 5 days before and day of O, it was helpful at least I could count down. Also, be aware that your first 10 tests must come from same batch. First time CBFM missed my peak, I had used 1 or 2 leftover tests in begining of cycle. Rep told me it's ok to mix batches only after 10 days due to sensitivity differences btwn batches. Also told me each cycle is a fresh one in the memory, but my monitor was screwy after that, sometimes getting Peak sometimes staying at high. Like I said, they sent me a floppy to download my data and return and they will check machine if it's acting wonky. I'm just glad I went by checking cervix, backup OPK's temping (some months I DO get a dip before O..) Of course I'm hoping I go to term and don't need my CBFM again!!!!


----------



## notrustyyet

CALIDREAMIN PS as soon as you get a "high" on CBFM start BD every other day, that way your safe. I noticed too that I months I got "Peak" I felt O pains usually w/in 12 hours. Which tells me CVS OPK's once they got almost as dark as control gave me more lead time to O at least 24 hrs.


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies,

Working from home today as had GP appt and just went to loo and have brown spotting, am distraught. It's ridiculous as every time I wipe I keep expecting it and when I saw it I felt sick.

I've been such a mess of emotions since the BFP I feel like my negativity is making it worse. Am sorry for the doom and gloom I guess I just need to go to see the GP and take it from there. 

X


----------



## CaliDreaming

notrustyyet said:


> CALIDREAMIN PS as soon as you get a "high" on CBFM start BD every other day, that way your safe. I noticed too that I months I got "Peak" I felt O pains usually w/in 12 hours. Which tells me CVS OPK's once they got almost as dark as control gave me more lead time to O at least 24 hrs.

That is definitely a good tip. I had been wondering if I was the only one who felt that the CBFM did not give a whole lot of lead time after a peak.



PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Working from home today as had GP appt and just went to loo and have brown spotting, am distraught. It's ridiculous as every time I wipe I keep expecting it and when I saw it I felt sick.
> 
> I've been such a mess of emotions since the BFP I feel like my negativity is making it worse. Am sorry for the doom and gloom I guess I just need to go to see the GP and take it from there.
> 
> X

:hugs:

I know it's always distressing to see any kind of blood, but brown spotting is extremely common and as long as you aren't having intense cramping it does not mean anything is wrong. 

Hopefully your GP can give you more reassurance. In the meantime, I'll be praying for you and hoping that spotting goes away!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I got my peak today on CD13! :happydance: This cycle I only had two highs before it came so it seems that the CBFM has me figured out. When I first started, I would get four days of highs before I got a peak. 

We bd'ed on the high days and will bd again tonight if everything goes according to plan. I'm so glad that I don't get as many high days because I tend to get worn out from all the bd'ing.


----------



## mamadonna

Try not to worry too much pat,i had brown stuff at about 6 wks with my youngest he's now a very lively 6 yr old!


----------



## Lady H

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Working from home today as had GP appt and just went to loo and have brown spotting, am distraught. It's ridiculous as every time I wipe I keep expecting it and when I saw it I felt sick.
> 
> I've been such a mess of emotions since the BFP I feel like my negativity is making it worse. Am sorry for the doom and gloom I guess I just need to go to see the GP and take it from there.
> 
> X

Pat I hope all is ok, the first tri is so traumatic. You swap the 2ww for the 12 ww. Fx for you hun xx:hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I O'ed yesterday evening, like usual, just over 12 hours after getting my peak. It felt really strong too.

Our 3rd anniversary was last night, so it was kind of a nice present. It would be really nice if we conceived last night!


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies, don't know what I would do with your support. :hugs: It's so difficult as we obviously haven't told anyone, DH has been lovely you know how it is.

Lady - so true, the highs and the lows 'eh? I just want the high, is that too much ask?! 

I'm still spotting and it's just brown so am trying to stay positive, my GP told me I could go to the drop in Early Pregnancy Clinic if it's still there tomorrow I will, don't think I can just sit and wait it out. 

Yay for your O Cali, lots of sticky stuff your way...


----------



## Lady H

Oooo good luck Cali xxx

Pat ... Somebody told me that you will worry this way for at least the next 18 years!


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, spotted all day yesterday and turned red this morning and heavier so I went to the Early Pregnancy Clinic and had a scan, I have a gestational sac and its in the right place but no visible fetal pole etc and they estimTe am only 5 weeks which is a week less than i though based on LMP so I could still MC, have to go back in two weeks time but there is nothing else to except wait it out.

I don't know what to do with myself, torn between trying to stay positive and just want to get it over and done with if it's going to end in MC. 

Poor DH doesn't know what to do with me either have just been lying on the couch all day..

Need some positive news from you ladies..hope the peaks and Os are leading to a lot of :sex: 

Much :dust: to you all..


----------



## Lady H

Oh Pat, I feel for you Hun. I pray it all turns out ok xxxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Lady :hugs: back at ya, hope your wee bean is doing well and being strong!


----------



## Lady H

All good thanks Pat, popping to London China town later for food then a gig in Camden. I will not be stopped! Xx


----------



## Briss

I got my positive OPK today on my second PEAK, temp is a bit random so not sure if FF can pinpoint my O this cycle but I guess it's either today or tomorrow. it's a bit annoying that OPK and CBFM do not agree most of the time in determining my LH surge, makes it harder to plan BD


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss said:


> I got my positive OPK today on my second PEAK, temp is a bit random so not sure if FF can pinpoint my O this cycle but I guess it's either today or tomorrow. it's a bit annoying that OPK and CBFM do not agree most of the time in determining my LH surge, makes it harder to plan BD

Gee that is very confusing. I had thought that the CBFM gave a peak later than the OPKs but I guess not. At least you will have all your bases covered.


----------



## Jean40

Hi ladies, new here. I just started month #4 with the CBFM. I'm kind of frustrated, but it is telling me I'm O a day or two later than I thought I was. When I was a teenager, I was seriously irregular. Went on BCP age 25 until 30, and since then I've been regular, 29 days now at age 40. I'm going to switch doc and ask for some testing to make sure everything is functioning properly since I've been TTC since January. So, today is day 7, had to test and it's low, of course. I could've told the machine that w/o wasting a stick.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Jean!!


----------



## vkj73

welcome jean! :flower:

pat, i'm sending you lots of :dust: 

briss, i believe i got a positive on an opk about a week before 
my peak on the cbfm. indeed, very confusing.
needless to say, we've done a lot of bd'ing this cycle.

good night or good morning to all the ladies. 

:hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Morning :flower:

Welcome Jean..hope your stay with us is short and sweet!

Vkj - I just realised you are in California, how lucky you are, London aside I would love to live there! Good stuff on the lots of BDing! 

Briss - Do you monitor your CM? This cycle I tried and BDed on all the really EWCM days, and Didnt even use my CBFM and got the BFP.

Lady - ooh yummy Chinese and a gig, good for you! 

Cali - guess its the TWW now? Got my FXed for you..

And lots of :hugs: to everyone else!

I am fairly confident I am in the middle of an MC got a lot heavier yesterday and the pregnancy feelings have all but gone. I feel strangely numb about it all, I haven't cried as much as last time and I wonder if my emotions played a part in the negativity I know it's silly but I can't help but wonder.

DH has been lovely and feel like I have let him down. He was all 'we'll try again, we'll get there' but the little voices on my head are saying 'will we?' I know now is not the time for rationality but I'm veering to the anger at why, why me, I know it's stupid so many women have MCs. Argh anyway probably not making much sense.

Thanks ladies for listening, you are all in my thoughts and I wish much sticky :dust: to you all...and pray we get those bundles of joy soon.


----------



## foxyviola

:hugs::cry:So sorry Pat x


----------



## CaliDreaming

PatTabs, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so very sorry. Please take care of yourself and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lady H

So so sorry Pat xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry pat x


----------



## Briss

Pat, am so sorry


----------



## luckylecky

Oh Pat, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ladies, what do your sticks look like when you get a peak?? I'm just now figuring out that the CBFM measures two hormones--estrogen and LH--and that the estrogen line gets lighter as your estrogen levels go up. 

The first two peaks I got the estrogen line was very faint and the LH line was dark. However, this time around, the estrogen line was not as faint and the LH line was about the same color. 

My acupuncturist thinks that a hormonal imbalance is at the root of my fertility woes so I'm trying to figure out if this is a change in the right direction.


----------



## Lady H

My peak sticks were the one I was used to seeing would be all but gone, and the second one in dark.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Lady H said:


> My peak sticks were the one I was used to seeing would be all but gone, and the second one in dark.

Oh well, so it looks like it doesn't matter what the peak looks like then. I hope that the fact that something different is happening than all my other cycles is a good sign though. My acupuncturist thinks I may have a problem with my thyroid.


----------



## mamadonna

Cali,get ur thyroid checked out,mine was over active and was preventing me from falling pg and was causing mc when finally did get pg


----------



## CaliDreaming

Mamadona, I went to a FS last week and she drew blood. It looks like she is testing for a thyroid issue. She ordered TSH and antithyroid antibodies. I am still waiting for my test results, but from what I'm reading about it, I am pretty sure I am hyperthyroid. I have had almost all of the symptoms at one point or another over the years. My mother had to have part of her thyroid removed too soon after she turned 40, so I guess I was more at risk for this to start with. I think I have always been borderline hyperthyroid, but I was pushed over the brink after I had dd, because I had some really intense symptoms a few months after she was born. I thought it was all normal postpartum stuff but now I'm seeing that it wasn't 

I am glad that I may have an answer, but a little teriffied at the same time. It seems so difficult to treat. 

I am about to stalk your journal. You really have been through a lot these past few months. :hugs:


----------



## MissLondon

I was diagnosed with hypothyroiditis in 2004. Had half of it removed surgicallly...went on thyroxine and had a few miscarriages while my levels were up and down. Now I have TTC'd for the 1st time with CBFM and bingo..pregnant....5 weeks 4 days. And my thyroid levels are whack but being monitored closely. It can be a successful pregnancy. You need to see an endocronologist as soon as you get a BFP.


----------



## Jean40

Finally, on CD11, I got a high. One day later than I have been the last few months using this monitor. I'm going to start using OPKs in the evening and the sticks in the morning and see what I get.


----------



## CaliDreaming

MissLondon said:


> I was diagnosed with hypothyroiditis in 2004. Had half of it removed surgicallly...went on thyroxine and had a few miscarriages while my levels were up and down. Now I have TTC'd for the 1st time with CBFM and bingo..pregnant....5 weeks 4 days. And my thyroid levels are whack but being monitored closely. It can be a successful pregnancy. You need to see an endocronologist as soon as you get a BFP.

Congrats on your pregnancy!! It's comforting to know that you can have a successful pregnancy with thyroid disease with medicine and monitoring. 



Jean40 said:


> Finally, on CD11, I got a high. One day later than I have been the last few months using this monitor. I'm going to start using OPKs in the evening and the sticks in the morning and see what I get.

I wonder if that's a change in your body's chemistry, or if the machine has just learned your pattern. When do you usually O and how many highs do you usually get before you peak?


----------



## mamadonna

CaliDreaming said:


> Mamadona, I went to a FS last week and she drew blood. It looks like she is testing for a thyroid issue. She ordered TSH and antithyroid antibodies. I am still waiting for my test results, but from what I'm reading about it, I am pretty sure I am hyperthyroid. I have had almost all of the symptoms at one point or another over the years. My mother had to have part of her thyroid removed too soon after she turned 40, so I guess I was more at risk for this to start with. I think I have always been borderline hyperthyroid, but I was pushed over the brink after I had dd, because I had some really intense symptoms a few months after she was born. I thought it was all normal postpartum stuff but now I'm seeing that it wasn't
> 
> I am glad that I may have an answer, but a little teriffied at the same time. It seems so difficult to treat.
> 
> I am about to stalk your journal. You really have been through a lot these past few months. :hugs:

yeah its been tough time but hopefully I'm over the worst,had all my blood results back today and we have the all clear to try again,very nervous but I've gotta give it one last try


----------



## Jean40

> I wonder if that's a change in your body's chemistry, or if the machine has just learned your pattern. When do you usually O and how many highs do you usually get before you peak?

I was getting my first highs on CD10 and peak on CD15 the first 3 months. I guess I have to wait and see what it tells me this month. It's been an interesting thing to use.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies im new to the cbfm this was my first month using it and had no joy:( Just wondered if any of u ladies got your bfp with dh low sperm count??


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Trolley_Dolly! Welcome!



Jean40 said:


> I wonder if that's a change in your body's chemistry, or if the machine has just learned your pattern. When do you usually O and how many highs do you usually get before you peak?
> 
> I was getting my first highs on CD10 and peak on CD15 the first 3 months. I guess I have to wait and see what it tells me this month. It's been an interesting thing to use.Click to expand...

That is really interesting...I hope it is a good sign.


----------



## morasmum

Hi ladies, i am on CD25, and today i finally got a LOW. This is my first month with the monitor and it has been on high since it started asking for sticks on CD 7, no peak. I know it is learning my cycle but it has been abit dissapointing just seeing it at high all the time. Hopefully it will be more useful next cycle


----------



## CaliDreaming

morasmum said:


> Hi ladies, i am on CD25, and today i finally got a LOW. This is my first month with the monitor and it has been on high since it started asking for sticks on CD 7, no peak. I know it is learning my cycle but it has been abit dissapointing just seeing it at high all the time. Hopefully it will be more useful next cycle

Or maybe you'll get a BFP and not have to worry about it. :)


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies..

Welcome new ladies..hope your stay is short and sweet!

My bleeding has finally stopped but have not reset my CBFM yet. Not sure what to do this month I still have to go for a follow up scan Friday so just going to take it easy I think.

I have been focusing on the positives today, its been 10 mths into my TTC journey but in that time I have had two BFPs so I am glad I can get them but now it's a question of keeping them...


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Moras and Trolley xx hope your stay is short.

Pat, so sorry Hun, maybe take a month or two off from everything? Give yourself a break? Xx


----------



## PatTabs

Oh Lady, I don't know I just don't want another few months to disappear, but I hear what you are saying, am not going to use the monitor or anything just go back to having a life really but I can't shake the fact I so want badly want a baby...but you and all of us know that feeling!


----------



## Lady H

Oh I so do. That clock ticking. I'd finally decided to risk missing a month in August and that was when I got this BFP!


----------



## Jean40

Something has changed this month, probably my own body, because I got my peak this morning, CD14 (usually CD15). EWCM yesterday and today (never had a problem with that before, but I have been taking 1000mg EPO morning and evening from AF to O, just to see what difference it might make). BD Thursday, can't again until Monday (out of town for work). Might be a bust this month, because I expected my peak to be tomorrow. I even backed it up with a OPK to be sure.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jean, I hope that you O later on today so that you will still be in your fertile window. It sucks when our bodies change up on us unexpectedly.


----------



## Jean40

I had tested with OPK last night about 8pm, line too faint. Tested again at 5am this morning, lines matched. I used the same FMU to test with the stick for the monitor. At least I know I don't have to use any more sticks this month. Here's hoping the little swimmers stick around long enough.


----------



## vkj73

:witch:
she got me. i actually was feeling like i might be pg this time.

i posted a question about blood work and when to test.

would love it if you wouldn't mind checking that post out.

thanks girls :kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Oh no Vkj :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## morasmum

Thanks Lady H.

I have a question about long cycles and cbfm. On the first cycle with the monitor, does it keep asking for sticks if you have a longer cycle?
I ask this because 
1. My monitor asked for sticks from Cd7 till Cd25
2. FF thinks i ovulated on CD15, but not for sure
3. But i am still waiting for AF, and i know i am not pregnant

So i am worried that i might have O'd later but the monitor stoped asking for sticks too soon.
Have you heard anything on the monitor getting used to longer cycles? And how many tests it does?


----------



## CaliDreaming

So sorry vkj! :hugs:


----------



## Briss

vkj, very sorry but let's hope next month will be your month! I find it easier to take bad news when I start planing what I am going to try differently next cycle. do you have any plans? new supplement to try or a different BD position?


----------



## smilies28

I'm so glad I found this thread!! My last two cycles have been 40 and 42 when they used to be 28 but I think it's. all due to the stress I've caused myself TTC as I had a miscarriage start this year. Do you think it's worth buying it?? How successful has it been? Also you think I should rely on it rather than charting?? 

Xxxx


----------



## smilies28

Id appreciate also if any of you could look at my post on the same topic!! Im new on here today so looking for as much advise/thoughts as possible from everyone :) :) :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/o...ime-using-ovulation-kit-need-advise-best.html 
xxx


----------



## smilies28

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies, spotted all day yesterday and turned red this morning and heavier so I went to the Early Pregnancy Clinic and had a scan, I have a gestational sac and its in the right place but no visible fetal pole etc and they estimTe am only 5 weeks which is a week less than i though based on LMP so I could still MC, have to go back in two weeks time but there is nothing else to except wait it out.
> 
> I don't know what to do with myself, torn between trying to stay positive and just want to get it over and done with if it's going to end in MC.
> 
> Poor DH doesn't know what to do with me either have just been lying on the couch all day..
> 
> Need some positive news from you ladies..hope the peaks and Os are leading to a lot of :sex:
> 
> Much :dust: to you all..

Pat I know what your going through, I have been through all of this year with my first MC. My prayers go out to you and all I can say is keep positive and strong and I pray that you are luckier then I was. Just don't give up hope!!!! Xxxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

smilies28 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!! My last two cycles have been 40 and 42 when they used to be 28 but I think it's. all due to the stress I've caused myself TTC as I had a miscarriage start this year. Do you think it's worth buying it?? How successful has it been? Also you think I should rely on it rather than charting??
> 
> Xxxx

It is expensive, that's for sure, but for me it has really cut down on the guesswork in determining when I ovulate. Reading the opks had gotten pretty confusing for me and so were my temps. With CBFM I know that I will O within about 12 hours of my first peak.

Now it doesn't work as well for some ladies, so it's a hit or miss type thing. Some women have really long cycles and others don't get a peak for some reason even though they ovulate.


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies,

Well I have not been wallowing, in fact I actually dragged myself to the gym last night after at least 5 yrs..I hate the gym prefer classes etc but since we moved 6mths ago and I have a gym on the complex it's very naughty not to go! 

I enjoyed but boy do I ache..am away with work for the next two days and then follow up scan Friday so let's see what happens.

Welcome Smilies, thank you...I'm banking on3rd time lucky! Re the CBFM well it is pricey but it really helped to understand my cycle, I got my first BFP in the first month using it, and strangely didn't use it for my second BFP so it's 50/50 really. Good luck whatever you decide.

Cali - how's the TWW?

Vjk so sorry :hugs:

Moras - the monitor asks for 10days at a time so if you don't get a peak in the first 10 days it will carry on for a further 10. If you do get a peak I would stop testing after that as you will always get 2 peaks and there is no need to test after that as its just a waste. I have to admit am not sure if it continues for a third further 10 sorry! Good luck!


----------



## vkj73

morasmum said:


> Thanks Lady H.
> 
> I have a question about long cycles and cbfm. On the first cycle with the monitor, does it keep asking for sticks if you have a longer cycle?
> I ask this because
> 1. My monitor asked for sticks from Cd7 till Cd25
> 2. FF thinks i ovulated on CD15, but not for sure
> 3. But i am still waiting for AF, and i know i am not pregnant
> 
> So i am worried that i might have O'd later but the monitor stoped asking for sticks too soon.
> Have you heard anything on the monitor getting used to longer cycles? And how many tests it does?

i just had a 39 day cycle. if i remember correctly (it seems like forever ago now), i got a peak and high around cd 25-26. after two days of peaks, it went back down, and didn't ask me for anymore tests. it just showed lows all the way up to cd 39 when af arrived and i reset it.
i hope this helps.


----------



## smilies28

CaliDreaming thanks for the advise i think ill go ahead and buy it as im getting some money tomorrow so i may aswell take the opportunity of the extra money i got to spare!!:thumbup:

Thanks Pat ill shall bear that in mind, i think im going to go ahead with it and try something new! Fingers crossed for you:hugs:

I will let you all know how i get on with CBFM

xxx


----------



## morasmum

Thank you vkj73 and patabs


----------



## CaliDreaming

PatTabs said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Well I have not been wallowing, in fact I actually dragged myself to the gym last night after at least 5 yrs..I hate the gym prefer classes etc but since we moved 6mths ago and I have a gym on the complex it's very naughty not to go!
> 
> I enjoyed but boy do I ache..am away with work for the next two days and then follow up scan Friday so let's see what happens.
> 
> Welcome Smilies, thank you...I'm banking on3rd time lucky! Re the CBFM well it is pricey but it really helped to understand my cycle, I got my first BFP in the first month using it, and strangely didn't use it for my second BFP so it's 50/50 really. Good luck whatever you decide.
> 
> Cali - how's the TWW?
> 
> Vjk so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Moras - the monitor asks for 10days at a time so if you don't get a peak in the first 10 days it will carry on for a further 10. If you do get a peak I would stop testing after that as you will always get 2 peaks and there is no need to test after that as its just a waste. I have to admit am not sure if it continues for a third further 10 sorry! Good luck!

Hi Pat! Good to see you are doing so well and good for you on getting back to the gym! I need some of your motivation to rub off on me. 

Nothing remarkable has happened in my 2ww and I haven't felt any implantation cramps like I felt when I got pregnant with dd, so I think this cycle is a bust. :( I am waiting for the results of my thyroid testing to come back. I have been incredibly tired these past few days, and I suspect that I may be hyperthyroid. I am hoping that I am because that would explain why I'm not getting pregnant and is supposedly an easy fix.


----------



## vkj73

smilies28 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!! My last two cycles have been 40 and 42 when they used to be 28 but I think it's. all due to the stress I've caused myself TTC as I had a miscarriage start this year. Do you think it's worth buying it?? How successful has it been? Also you think I should rely on it rather than charting??
> 
> Xxxx

i think it's totally worth it. with our first, my cycles before i got pg were, 38, 36, and 36.

i've never charted before...i don't think i have the patience.

i'm going to keep giving the cbfm a chance.


----------



## vkj73

Briss said:


> vkj, very sorry but let's hope next month will be your month! I find it easier to take bad news when I start planing what I am going to try differently next cycle. do you have any plans? new supplement to try or a different BD position?

thank you briss.
well, i'm trying to be proactive by going and getting blood work tomorrow.
they recommend testing around cd3 (it'll be cd4). so, that way i'll know how my fertility levels are.

i think i'm going to stop all alcohol intake sooner than later. for example, the last few cycles, i've had drinks right up to ovu'ing. i most likely won't ovulate for another 3 weeks, so i'll probably cut it all out in about 1-2 weeks.

i've drastically cut down on caffeine. i had my first 1/2 caff latte yesterday in about 2-3 weeks.

i'll keep taking my prenatal and b6. i don't think i'll do the spirulium this time.

and lastly, i don't know if i'm going to do acupuncture this round. it gets expensive, and the herbal pills 3x a day before ov and after are just too many reminders that we're trying.

how about you?


----------



## morasmum

I cut down on coffee too .... i miss coffee !!!!! :haha:


----------



## Briss

sounds like a plan, well done on cutting coffee! I have been trying to drink it only on weekends for the last 2 months, it's still quite hard for me it seems like all week I am just waiting for it to be over so I could get a cup of coffee. I am so aware that it's Thursday and I still have 2 more days to go through...

I feel AF is around the corner, the due date is Monday but I think it may get here earlier. 

My main focus is DH, if he can make certain changes i.e. quit beer I think our chances will improve dramatically so I will be trying to encourage him in that. he finally got referral to urologist (took me 3 months to persuade him!) now I just need to make sure that he books an appointment and actually goes there. 

I will take EPO more seriously this cycle will start from CD1 cos my last cycle was a bit short and EPO usually helps delay ovulation and lengthen my cycle.

I was thinking of acu but it seems so expensive here in the UK, the cheapest I found is 50 pounds a session and they do not even specialise in fertility


----------



## laustiredttc

hey briss i totally agree, i looked at acu as well and they are very expensive and normally they ask you to go every week for the first month, wayyyyy too much atm!


----------



## luckylecky

CD24 for me today don't think this will be a fruitful cycle, had a hot night, that usually happens a few days before AF arrives.. bummer, I'll have to buy another box of sticks. 
Think I might reduce the wine intake next from now on.. anything might help!


----------



## PatTabs

Hey ladies, hurrah for Friday nights, it's been a long week...

Hope you are all doing well :hugs:

I had a follow up scan today and they confirmed its a incomplete MC as they saw a dark shadow so a little bit left, I have to just let it go naturally alas. The odd thing is I have lots of EWCM and swear I had O pains this afternoon. Not sure if thats even possible?!?

So annoying not knowing what to do, as had decided going back to BDing quite quickly. :growlmad:

Cali - any news on your thyroid check?
Lucky - you are not out til the witch arrives, FX


----------



## CaliDreaming

So sorry about about the news today. :( I know you must be ready to move on. Did they tell you whether it was okay to proceed with TTC?

My thyroid results won't be back until Thursday. I had been anxiously checking twice a day and then I read the paperwork again and found that they aren't available until three weeks after they are drawn. I have six more days left of waiting.


----------



## AuCa

Hello ladies,

mind if I join in? I just started using my CBFM 2 days ago (I'm in my 30s, TTC for our first child), and I was hoping to get some support/chat with women who use it as well.

I was a bit confused today as it already gave me a "high" reading this morning, on CD8. I tend to have longer cycles (between 30 and 40 days), so I was definitely not expecting a "high" before CD15-20. 
Do you think this is because I am using it the first time, or does this mean that I will likely ovulate much earlier this cycle? (I am assuming most women get a max of 5 days of "high"?)


----------



## CaliDreaming

AuCa said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> mind if I join in? I just started using my CBFM 2 days ago (I'm in my 30s, TTC for our first child), and I was hoping to get some support/chat with women who use it as well.
> 
> I was a bit confused today as it already gave me a "high" reading this morning, on CD8. I tend to have longer cycles (between 30 and 40 days), so I was definitely not expecting a "high" before CD15-20.
> Do you think this is because I am using it the first time, or does this mean that I will likely ovulate much earlier this cycle? (I am assuming most women get a max of 5 days of "high"?)

Hi AuCa! It could be because it is your first time using it. A lot of women get more than 5 days of high and some even get highs the entire cycle. Hopefully that won't be the case for you though.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Cali, they actually said neither, that it wasn't a problem to try before next AF but sometimes it easier just to let your body get back to normal, so have decided to have a few wines this week and just have a bit of fun back in BDing rather than the chasing O.

Not even sure whether to setmy CBFM up next AF either might just OPK instead, and stay relaxed in the run up to Xmas.

DH and I are off to New York for 5 days at the end of November which I am really looking forward to so just want to enjoy that without the CBFM hassle, especially with time zone changes as well.

AuCa - welcome, hope your stay is short and sweet! I've had up to 9 highs before a peak on the CBFM so don't fret, it got shorter the more consecutive cycles I used it though.

Hope you are doing well ladies :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

NTNP sounds like a great plan Pat. You are so lucky to get to go to NYC! Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones that conceive while on vacation.


----------



## PatTabs

CaliDreaming said:


> NTNP sounds like a great plan Pat. You are so lucky to get to go to NYC! Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones that conceive while on vacation.

I hope so!! It happened in Sept but who knows...need a proper AF first I guess :wacko: 

Re: NYC very excited, however so glad it wasn't this week as all flights canx from London but feel so bad for all those having to endure the storm, hope it passes without too much destruction..


----------



## Spockette

Hi ladies,

I hope I can join this part of the forum. My name is Maz and I am 35 years old trying to conceive our second child. I conceived the first one in my first month. It has been 7 months with this one which i know is not a long time but my hubby was diagnosed with Arthritis in both his knees and can't actually take the recommended medication as it lowers sperm count. He is in a lot of pain which is why i need to conceive as soon as possible.
This is my first month of using the CBFM and I got my Peak 6.30 this morning CD 15. Yaaay!!
Does this mean i am ovulating today or will ovulate the next day? Hubby has to go to work and won't be home until much later tonight. Don't want to miss my moment....

Thanks ladies and of course all the best to all of you..... :thumbup:


----------



## Briss

Spockette, it is quite hard to know when exactly you may ovulate without temping, it can be anything from the day of your first peak to a 1-2 days after that. Most of the time I ovulate (based on my temp) on my second peak but sometime I ovulate on the day after my second peak. Sorry to hear about your DH. Good luck with TTC!


----------



## Spockette

Thanks so much Briss. It's amazing how TTC can just take over your life. I just have to keep BD'ing....Wishing you all the best and thanks again x


----------



## PatTabs

Welcome Spockette...I would aim for BDing both peaks and if you can the 3rd day as well for good measure! Good luck with CBFM..


----------



## vkj73

i posted this update on another thread, but i thought i'd share it here.
my fsh/estrodiol look good (got the results yesterday).

i also got a high on the cbfm today, 13 days earlier than my last cycle.

has anyone ever had that happen? quite a range high/peak days from cycle to cycle?

thanks:hugs:


----------



## Spockette

PatTabs said:


> Welcome Spockette...I would aim for BDing both peaks and if you can the 3rd day as well for good measure! Good luck with CBFM..

Thanks so much Pat. 

I have read through the whole thread and just wanted to say congratulations to the ladies that did get their BFPs, a sorry to the ladies who's little angels grew wings and a massive good luck to everyone TTC.....

X :hugs: x


----------



## Jean40

AF showed up right on time this morning. On to the 5th month of this machine. I'm going to temp this month.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Welcome Spockette!!

Jean, sorry about AF. :( Hopefully this cycle will be your month.

vkj, congrats on the good blood results!

AFM: I am CD9 and now realize I only have three more sticks left. I am going to wait until CD12 to start POAS again. 

Also, I had an HSG this morning. Left tube was open, but the right was blocked. They said it could have been a spasm. The procedure was uncomfortable but not terribly painful. The worst part was I felt I could not breathe and was about to pass out.


----------



## PatTabs

No sign of AF yet *sigh* :growlmad:

Am now officially impatient and ready to get a new TTC cycle underway...


----------



## vkj73

PatTabs said:


> No sign of AF yet *sigh* :growlmad:
> 
> Am now officially impatient and ready to get a new TTC cycle underway...

i hate that! 

sending you :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies just got my first af after the lap/dye. Feeling super excited this month :dance: cd3 12 days left till the big O woooop woooop


----------



## Briss

I got my peak yesterday on CD 10 but OPK was totally negative, it's really annoying when CBFM and OPK do not match up. we BD on both peaks but DH said this is it for this cycle :) hope I ovulate today to tomorrow, temp is still low


----------



## CaliDreaming

PatTabs, sorry AF is not cooperating. Must be so frustrating. :hugs:

Laustiredttc, hope this is your month!

Briss, I wonder what the OPK will say today. So weird they don't match up. My opks were often hard to interpret, but the CBFM has been spot on accurate.

AFM, I have skipped quite a few days feeding the CBFM sticks because I ran out before I could order more. I hope that doesn't screw anything up.


----------



## Briss

my CBFM was fantastic and spot on up until I had lap&dye/hysteroscopy which kind of messed up my cycle and CBFM probably found it hard to interpret the change so since then I had to use OPK to back it up, in most cases I will get a positive OPK on my first or second peak but there was one time when I got it on the high after peak. it's all very confusing cos with hubby's low sperm count we cant really BD too often but it looks like BD on the first peak might be too early


----------



## AuCa

Briss said:


> my CBFM was fantastic and spot on up until I had lap&dye/hysteroscopy which kind of messed up my cycle and CBFM probably found it hard to interpret the change so since then I had to use OPK to back it up, in most cases I will get a positive OPK on my first or second peak but there was one time when I got it on the high after peak. it's all very confusing cos with hubby's low sperm count we cant really BD too often but it looks like BD on the first peak might be too early

Hmmm, that's interesting. I just got my first peak today (CD20) and I was also wondering how long we should keep BDing (getting a bit exhausted to be honest...). Guess I will also do an OPK today to back it up (I wasn't going to because of the peak reading but reading this makes me change my mind)


----------



## Briss

AuCa said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> my CBFM was fantastic and spot on up until I had lap&dye/hysteroscopy which kind of messed up my cycle and CBFM probably found it hard to interpret the change so since then I had to use OPK to back it up, in most cases I will get a positive OPK on my first or second peak but there was one time when I got it on the high after peak. it's all very confusing cos with hubby's low sperm count we cant really BD too often but it looks like BD on the first peak might be too early
> 
> Hmmm, that's interesting. I just got my first peak today (CD20) and I was also wondering how long we should keep BDing (getting a bit exhausted to be honest...). Guess I will also do an OPK today to back it up (I wasn't going to because of the peak reading but reading this makes me change my mind)Click to expand...

I think in most cases you will get a BFP by BD on a HIGH and a PEAK it's only when you have issues such as low sperm count that you have to be more accurate in identifying the right day. good luck.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey briss i am using the cbfm hun and had a lap/dye about two 1/2 weeks ago i just hope it doesnt mess with the readings. I have bought some cheapie opk off ebay just in case i need to do them as well. Think i will start using them on cd10?

Oh Cali, what i do is label some of the sticks L=low H=high P=peak so when i run out i just use certain ones depending on where i am in my cycle. For example when it gets to cd 9 i will use a low as I KNOW it will be low. Then when i get my first peak i then use the peak stick for the second day as it is auto tuned to give me a peak anyway. That way its still getting a reading but i am not using up new sticks which cost ALOT!!!

Hope this helps hun? :)


----------



## Briss

Hi laustiredttc, I am not sure what caused my CBFM to freak out like that after lap/dye, it might be that I got UTI during the operation so my urine was not of great quality which affected the reading. 

I usually use new CBFM sticks but then I ovulate very early so do not need to use more than 4-7 per cycle

got another very negative OPK on my second peak yesterday :( Something is not right. I am actually using very old FR OPK which I got a few months ago in a pack so they are not individually wrapped. It said on the package that once opened it should be used during one month but I have been using it for much longer because I do not need that many. It worked fine before though. Next cycle I will be using cheapie OPK but they are so hard to read.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Laus, that is a great tip! I will defintiely be doing that in the future.

Well it seems like my cycle is doing weird things to me too. I'm CD12 and I'm still on low. This is the latest I've ever gone without getting a high. I had an HSG on Monday. I guess any kind of procedure can screw up your cycle.


----------



## Briss

OPK line got darker today on the high after peak, that's really strange it may get positive tomorrow or the day after tomorrow which is 4-5 days from my peak. unfortunately i run out of sticks so wont be able to check whether it will get positive. how disappointing if all our BD was for nothing


----------



## PatTabs

Impatience over! AF arrived yesterday, 26 days after MC so am glad it's was just like a cycle in the end. Got a follow up scan on Mon so hoping it will be the all clear and praying for 3rd time lucky, am determined to stay positive.

Sounds like the CBFM is not playing ball for many this month.. I'm toying with leaving another cycle and using OPKs instead but might succumb and reset this weekend..who knows!

Come on ladies I think we need to see some late bonfire and pre-Christmas BFPs!! :dance:


----------



## PatTabs

Briss said:


> OPK line got darker today on the high after peak, that's really strange it may get positive tomorrow or the day after tomorrow which is 4-5 days from my peak. unfortunately i run out of sticks so wont be able to check whether it will get positive. how disappointing if all our BD was for nothing

That is strange, could be delayed O? :hugs: hope the BD is not for nothing, just think of all the practice!!


----------



## vkj73

PatTabs said:


> Impatience over! AF arrived yesterday, 26 days after MC so am glad it's was just like a cycle in the end. Got a follow up scan on Mon so hoping it will be the all clear and praying for 3rd time lucky, am determined to stay positive.
> 
> Sounds like the CBFM is not playing ball for many this month.. I'm toying with leaving another cycle and using OPKs instead but might succumb and reset this weekend..who knows!
> 
> Come on ladies I think we need to see some late bonfire and pre-Christmas BFPs!! :dance:

i love your positive attitude!!! i wish you the best with your scan!

good luck to you and all :dust:


----------



## Briss

Looks like OPK let me down this cycle (did not get a positive) but CBFM was spot on, got my crosshairs. also my sex drive disappeared yesterday which is usually a sign that I ovulated. bring on TWW


----------



## foxyviola

:hugs:Wishing all the best for this cycle Briss.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Vjk, have to admit I have my moments but thinking more positive vibes can't be a bad thing. How are you doing?

Briss - FX'd for the TWW.

Foxy, Cali, Laus and everyone I have missed you are all in thoughts :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls looks like the cbfm is playing up bit? Briss great news on the pos :dance:

Cali glad the advice helps hun

pat hope the scan goes well huni

Girls i hope we all get our :bfp: very soon

just been watching a programme about a lady who after ttc for five years and going through ivf gave birth to a beautiful little girl. I cried the whole way through. I believe each and every one of you deserve your liccle miracles and i hope you all get them very soon. Sending positive thoughts your way ladies :)


----------



## vkj73

PatTabs said:


> Thanks Vjk, have to admit I have my moments but thinking more positive vibes can't be a bad thing. How are you doing?
> 
> Briss - FX'd for the TWW.
> 
> Foxy, Cali, Laus and everyone I have missed you are all in thoughts :dust:

thanks pattabs for the check in. i'm in the tww.
we shall see.

hope you and all the gals on here are doing well!

let's get some :bfp:s!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well I have ticked off my CBFM because I skipped too many days feeding it sticks. It has quit asking me for sticks and I had to interpret it on my own, lol. I belive I O'ed on CD 15. Good luck Briss!

P.S. Laus love your positive attitude!

Hi to everyone else I have missed!


----------



## vkj73

i'm in the tww...just pressing the on button for sh*!s and giggles.
:blush:


----------



## PatTabs

Ahh the TWW seems but an age away for me..looking forward to some good news from you all! :thumbup:

AFM - scan all clear on Monday, I had a lovely nurse on this occasion who scoffed at the fact I was worried my egg qulaity was not so good at 36 and said she has been supporting a lady who had 13 MCs before her first baby...which fills me with hope, however what a lady to keep going! 

Anyway so I succumbed and pressed M :blush: CD7 and a high already..not quite sure about that but let the BDing begin...10 days til DH and I head to NY as well so just going to have fun and enjoy.

Thinking of you all..


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck ladies!!

Pat, what a lovely nurse. It is always so wonderful to run across people like that!

AFM: I'm not sure if I'm in the 2ww or not. I didn't feed my CBFM enough sticks early on so now it is on strike and not reading anymore. I POAS and tried to read the result myself and got what I would interpret as a peak on Monday, but I didn't get a temp spike and I'm still feeling O pains. I think I'll count today as O day. I won't know when to expect AF this cycle.


----------



## Lady H

Popped by to chuck a bit of :dust::dust::dust::dust: about :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi ladies h,wow i can't believe ur 15 wks already!how did the scan go?


----------



## Classychick72

Can't believe I am writing this as I'm 40yrs and DH is 42 thought we'd left it too late and would be trying for ages. However bought a clear blue monitor, started folic acid, conception care, omega 3, co enzyme q10, even prim rose oil and b6 and hey presto 2 months later BFP!!! Can't quite get my head round it! Feel fine just tired! Off to docs tomorrow to check but all tests and af no show 1 wk later ;) 
I fully suggest anyone gets a monitor its fantastic tool all worry out of it for us especially due to our age!! Waiting for Xmas now to tell family in a fun present sort if way as long as things go well til the 13 wk scan. Good luck to all those on 2 ww I was a poas holic!!! But your time will come I'm sure!! X


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies - so if AF arrives for me on Saturday or Sunday this will be the 2nd month of me using the CBFM. Quick question - do I press the M button on the day that AF arrives or the day AFTER AF arrives?

:dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Lady H. Glad to see things are going well! :baby:

Congrats Classchick 72!!

Firebaby, if AF starts during your desired testing window, then you can press the M button and count it as day 1. If it starts after your desired testing window, then you press m the next morning--which is still counted as day 1.


----------



## FireBaby

Thanks Cali!!
I got it now. For some reason it was completely confusing me. Hoping that AF won't show up anyway.

Did you figure out your Ov day?

:dust: :dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Nope I still am not quite sure of my ov day. I am going with CD 18 because I got a huge temp rise on CD19. 

Next month I won't have to worry about it if all goes well since I will be getting a trigger shot to start ovulation.


----------



## Jean40

Back for another round. I thought I'd have a peak today, but still on high. My OPK backups said + Thurs and Fri (esp Thurs night, testing twice a day last few days). My temps dipped the last couple days, so we'll see if it raises tomorrow. Maybe the machine didn't catch the O this time or it will be peak tomorrow.


----------



## Briss

Jean, how's your temp today? did you get a peak? CBFM probably missed your LH surge it happens sometime. Good that you backed it up with OPK.


----------



## Jean40

My temp went down to a big dip Fri-Sat, then this morning has jumped back up. Still got a high this morning, so I think the machine missed it. There's a good reason to back up with the OPK twice a day around the O. I heard about doing that on another message board, so I'm not the only one who has missed the peak.


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies...well there is something to be said for not trying to play the CBFM! I started POAS And went straight to high, I know I don't ovulate this early so CD11 today and thought I would yesterdays stick and lo and behold a peak! Followed up with OPK and no smiley face so going to have to reset the CBFM next AF :blush: serves me right for trying to be save sticks...but also wondering how on earth it went to peak using a day old stick?

Ho hum! 

:hugs::hugs: to you all Cali, Briss, Mama, VJK, Jean, fire baby, everyone i may have missed and Lady - need some of your dust for sure!!


----------



## MissTeach75

Hi, I purchased a clearblue monitor in Sept and tracked my peak LH days, we then decided to start trying in October and I am now just over 5 weeks


----------



## MissTeach75

Hi, I purchased a clearblue monitor in Sept and tracked my peak LH days, we then decided to start trying in October and I am now just over 5 weeks. This is our first try and baby, hope it is as successful for others as it was for us.


----------



## laustiredttc

i am sooo happy this month girls. After my lap/hsg i really thought that my cycles would be messed up for a while. But cd14 and i get my peak also very vivid pos opk (just to be on the safe side). 
We dtd on the right days as well, now i'm 1dpo and i get to join the tww after what feels like an age of having screwed up cycles etc.... phew....... 

Feeling good this month and even if i dont get a :bfp: i feel like my system is finally working :happydance:


----------



## Briss

laustiredttc said:


> i am sooo happy this month girls. After my lap/hsg i really thought that my cycles would be messed up for a while. But cd14 and i get my peak also very vivid pos opk (just to be on the safe side).
> We dtd on the right days as well, now i'm 1dpo and i get to join the tww after what feels like an age of having screwed up cycles etc.... phew.......
> 
> Feeling good this month and even if i dont get a :bfp: i feel like my system is finally working :happydance:

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## vkj73

great news laustiredttc and missteach!

that positive vibe is just what i needed.
i'm at the tail end of the tww and feel like
i was sensing some lower back pain (i.e. af) today.
i really can't tell what's going to happen either way.

:dust:to everyone!
pattabs, briss, jean40, calidreamin, firebaby and all the gals!:hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats MissTeach75. You're so lucky to get a BFP on your first try!

Laus, I'm so glad your lap went well and everything seems to be sorted out with your cycles. I'm giving you extra baby dust this cycle because that sounds really promising!

vkj73, good luck!! BFPs can feel very close to AF so hopefully lower back pain is a good sign!

Hi to all the other ladies out there!! Hopefully we will all get bfps for Christmas this year!!

AFM: I'm in my 2ww but I really don't have any hope for this cycle. I'm waiting on the next cycle when hopefully I'll start Clomid+injectibles. I'll be monitored by ultrasound and using a trigger to ovulate so I'm not sure if I'll need to use the CBFM. I'll probably just save the sticks.


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks girls feeling quite good about it. sending all you gals lots of pos vibes and :dust:


----------



## vkj73

:witch:

she got me.

i went from a 40 day cycle last time, to a 30 day cycle this time.

no rhyme or reason. i've gone from 39, to 40, to 30...

on a positive note, i made a consultation appointment to get my eggs checked out. we will see.

for now, i'm enjoying some wine after 3 weeks.

:hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey hun sorry to hear she got you. I hope you enjoyed the wine :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sorry about AF vkj73, but at least you are got an appointment to see a FS already. Maybe they'll put you on Clomid and you'll get a quick BFP out of it!


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: Vjk focusing on the positives though is a good plan hope your appt goes well... :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

thank you for all of the replies.

i also made an acupuncture appointment.

i'm ready to keep trying!


:dust:to you all!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

thats the spirit hun, we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

I'm sure we are due some BFP's on here....c'mon girls! Xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> I'm sure we are due some BFP's on here....c'mon girls! Xxx

Am trying am trying Lady H :winkwink: hope you and your bump are doing well!!


----------



## Jean40

Good sign this morning: slight spotting, then cramping on and off. My chart says it's 9DPO (I think 10). Gonna break out a FRER in the morning. :dust:


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh good luck Jean xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jean those sounds like great signs!!! Good luck and I hope you got your bfp this morning!!


----------



## laustiredttc

gl :dust:


----------



## Jean40

:bfn: this morning, but it's still early. Onto tomorrow.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah, it is really early. If those cramps yesterday were implantation, then it can take about 4 days for the HCG to show in your urine. I've read it takes two days for it to be detectable in blood, and then another 1-2 days for it to register in the urine. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lady H

I had lots of cramping and my BFP was really really faint at 12 DPO. Fx for you xx


----------



## Jean40

Yeah, I'm just anxious. If the FS shows up at work in the next couple days (I work in a hospital and do some work for him), I might ask him to write up an order for a blood test. Otherwise, I'll wait. The other doc I can ask is out of the country and I don't want him to know since he's my boss. I don't really want to do a blood test where I work because 5 seconds later, EVERYONE knows about it and the results. The last girl, who is about to give birth any moment, found out and I found out 5 minutes after she found out. It's just that kind of place, lots of gossip. They are still talking about me adopting siblings, which I only told one person about, and that fell through, so you see why I don't want to mention it so soon.

Now I am sitting here eating pineapple, which I haven't had in some time and is pretty tasty. So, anyone know what the recommendation is with pineapple for implantation? I'm willing to give it a try, as long as it doesn't make me sick (I have a LOT of food intolerances, so you never know, haven't done a pineapple food trial, I only know of a couple veggies that make me sick).


----------



## Lady H

Jean40 said:


> Yeah, I'm just anxious. If the FS shows up at work in the next couple days (I work in a hospital and do some work for him), I might ask him to write up an order for a blood test. Otherwise, I'll wait. The other doc I can ask is out of the country and I don't want him to know since he's my boss. I don't really want to do a blood test where I work because 5 seconds later, EVERYONE knows about it and the results. The last girl, who is about to give birth any moment, found out and I found out 5 minutes after she found out. It's just that kind of place, lots of gossip. They are still talking about me adopting siblings, which I only told one person about, and that fell through, so you see why I don't want to mention it so soon.
> 
> Now I am sitting here eating pineapple, which I haven't had in some time and is pretty tasty. So, anyone know what the recommendation is with pineapple for implantation? I'm willing to give it a try, as long as it doesn't make me sick (I have a LOT of food intolerances, so you never know, haven't done a pineapple food trial, I only know of a couple veggies that make me sick).

I read its the pineapple core that has the good stuff in it. Also Brazil nuts are good as selenium aids implantation. Good luck.


----------



## Briss

I literally stuffed myself with pineapples last cycle, I ate half pineapple (together with its core) a day after O for 7-10 days. It's not recommended to eat them in pregnancy (so stop as soon you get you BFP) as they can provoke miscarriage. They are thinning the blood and have bromelain which helps with implantation.

https://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Lady H

Briss said:


> I literally stuffed myself with pineapples last cycle, I ate half pineapple (together with its core) a day after O for 7-10 days. It's not recommended to eat them in pregnancy (so stop as soon you get you BFP) as they can provoke miscarriage. They are thinning the blood and have bromelain which helps with implantation.
> 
> https://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.co.uk/

Ooooops I ate loads of Pinepple on holiday!


----------



## CaliDreaming

You can get the Bromelain in tablet form too if you can't stomach the thought of eating pineapple cores. I got some online.


----------



## PatTabs

Hi gals, how are you all doing? Just returned from a lovely few days in NYC. Shopping, eating and generally having a good time and not thinking about TTC.
In fact so much so I don't even know what CD I am, reckon this cycle will pass as my CBFM was playing up too and gave up POAS after 3... I will fully reset next cycle.

Jean FX'd for you!

:hugs: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Jean40

Ah, so the meaty part of the pineapple isn't what I want? Oh well, I'll just finish what I started and that'll be it. I already take a blood thinner for my blood pressure, so I don't really need anything else to thin out my blood. :dohh:

When I had the cramps a couple days ago, they were on the right side. About 3am this morning, I had cramping on the LEFT side that woke me up. This afternoon, I got a tiny bit of brownish blood on the TP when I wiped. Um, is this what I think it might mean? There is a side of my family with quite a lot of fraternal twins and it has skipped 3 generations in my line. :xmas22:


----------



## Jean40

Well, forget that train of thought. :witch: got me this morning, 2 days early. :cry:


----------



## CaliDreaming

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry Jean. TTC sucks.


----------



## Lady H

Oh Jean, sorry Hun xx


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: Jean :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Jean, so sorry

Got my PEAK today on CD10, hoping to O tomorrow or Monday, not using OPK this cycle cos I run out and do not feel like buying any more. will be relying on my temp. we also tried preceed again, who knows may be it will do the trick.


----------



## Jean40

I didn't notice EWCM this last month (I usually have loads) then my post O temps were all over the place, so I wonder if I even O'd at all. If I did, it was a few days earlier than I usually do. I was taking EPO AF-O, drinking RRL tea AF-O, then drinking spearmint tea 12oz every day except for Thanksgiving to Tuesday (I usually make it when I'm at work and I kinda forgot at home). I decided to NOT do EPO this month and I just got some vitex drops (my cycles WERE regular until a couple months go). I am going to try that and going back to a peppermint/spearmint tea blend (the plain spearmint, ugh, it's a taste issue). I started taking the EPO and RRL tea for menstrual cramps, which was working. I'm still cramping, but not as painful or having big clots like I was before. Now I wish I had started charting my temps sooner.


----------



## vkj73

just wanted to send a little :dust: to all!

sorry af got you jean.

:hugs:


----------



## Briss

I woke up in the middle of the night having a strange dream that I was breast feeding a baby (never did that in my life before), I guess that means I am ovulating :) will see if I get a temp rise tomorrow


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, I hope your dream was a premonition!

AFM: I'm trying to make up with my CBFM. Last cycle, I forgot to turn it on during the test window and it's been acting wonky ever since.


----------



## Briss

CaliDreaming, I hope your CBFM will behave itself this cycle. I do get these weird baby related dreams from time to time but so far I cant see it materialising in BFP

My CBFM gave me peak on CD10 and FF put my O on CD 10. I do not like this at all, way too early.


----------



## vkj73

so confused, low on the cbfm this morning,
ewcm late this afternoon.

thoughts?

i'm going to post this on the main page too, see what i can find.

:shrug:


----------



## Briss

what CD are you on? if you have ewcm l would start BD at least every other day just in case, who knows your CBFM might be playing up. also you could try backing it up with OPK. 

afm, FF moved my O to CD11, finally!


----------



## vkj73

Briss said:


> what CD are you on? if you have ewcm l would start BD at least every other day just in case, who knows your CBFM might be playing up. also you could try backing it up with OPK.
> 
> afm, FF moved my O to CD11, finally!

i'm at cd 18 (another low today)

last cycle i peaked at cd17 (it was a 29 days cycle)
and the one before that, i peaked at cd27!!! (it was a 39 day cycle).

so we definitely will bd every other day starting tonight or tomorrow.

:thumbup:


----------



## vkj73

cd 23, 5th high.

anyone had this before...5+ highs and/or no peak?

i'm pretty sure i have, but i'm forgetting.

hoping the peak shows up soon. fingers crossed
that a high is still a good sign. we bd'd 2xs sunday and last night.

:hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yes I've had five days of highs before getting a peak. I think my max was six. I have gotten a peak on each of the cycles I have used the CBFM.


----------



## Briss

My longest was 4 highs before peak, I had two cycles where I did not get peak just highs starting from CD6 onwards.


----------



## vkj73

I just found this:
https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a7319585/no_peak_on_cbfm_but_still_got_bfp


----------



## AuCa

I've only been using mine for 2 cycles, but I've been getting tons of highs (9 this time; CD9 to CD19) so far, and peaks after that (I confirmed with OPKs and temping). Out of whatever reason I go straight to peak around CD8 (at least so far). I did get lows on CD6 and CD7, so I know that my estrogen wasn't up to begin with, and my cycles seem straightforward (only one LH surge/patch of EWCM and nice temp shifts).


----------



## Briss

There are quite a few ladies on B&B who got their BFP on the cycle where they did not get a peak, just highs. that's why not getting a peak does not mean you are not ovulating but just that CBFM may be missing your LH surge for some reason. It just makes it harder to know when to BD. It's also good to temp cos in that way you know you are still ovulating even though you are not getting peaks.


----------



## Jean40

Got my peak today! Smiley OPK, too (wanted to test last night, but couldn't pee on demand, too much pressure, lol). Felt a pop on the lower right side this afternoon, just a sudden prick of pain, then gone within a minute. I'm hoping all these vitamins and other things I'm doing actually worked and those good swimmers got to where they needed to go. :dust:


----------



## Lady H

Briss chart looks good, any symptoms?

Jean good luck!

Dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## Briss

no symptoms whatsoever. looks like my temp started its inevitable descend, woke up with lots of cramps, AF is on her way


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck Jean!

Briss, sorry AF is on her way! That stupid witch!


----------



## vkj73

well, i got a peak today (cd 25 after 6 highs). 
i also went to a fertility specialist this morning.
using the ultrasound, he was able to show me that i either had or was about to ov. so, it's reassuring to know that the cbfm seems to be spot on.

i also had ewcm yesterday.

good luck to all. may af stay far, far away from you.

:dust:


----------



## Briss

VKJ, happy BD! good luck

afm, my temp dropped so am patiently waiting for AF to show up


----------



## Jean40

Great news vjk! Catch that egg! :dust:

I was concerned my temp chart would be off since I have this stupid head cold and had a slight fever earlier this week. I discarded my one really high temp when I knew it was fever induced and got my crosshairs this morning! FF is saying Wed, I felt O pains Thurs. Lots of BD from Tues on, so fx! I think getting the swimmers in before the O is the biggest part, it takes time for them to get where they need to and catch the egg.


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies sorry been so busy work wise and the countdown to Xmas all things baby have been on the back burner also DH away over critical time as O'd today alas and he's not back til tomorrow night.

So whats going on?

Briss - you're not out til the witch arrives!
Vkj/Jean - good luck!!
Cali - how are you?
Lady - hope bump doing well?!

Much :dust: to all and everyone I missed...here's hoping we get the Xmas present we all hope and pray for!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi! I'm hoping someone can answer this question. I have a monitor which I used around 3 years ago. It didn't help me get pregnant so I had IVF and now have twins. Earlier this year I used the monitor again for about a month and then stopped. I started using the monitor again this month and currently I'm on CD 27 and still showing low. I had been getting more and more upset with all the lows thinking great I'm peri-menopausal (I'm 41) and so when I saw today's low I got really upset and bought a preg test. I got a faint positive when I took the test this afternoon. I took another test and still a faint positive. How is this possible? I missed the first day of testing on CD 9 but otherwise I tested everyday. I probably sound really ungrateful but I'm just not believing this to be true. I have a h/o miscarriages and a chemical so I'm usually skeptical


----------



## vkj73

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi! I'm hoping someone can answer this question. I have a monitor which I used around 3 years ago. It didn't help me get pregnant so I had IVF and now have twins. Earlier this year I used the monitor again for about a month and then stopped. I started using the monitor again this month and currently I'm on CD 27 and still showing low. I had been getting more and more upset with all the lows thinking great I'm peri-menopausal (I'm 41) and so when I saw today's low I got really upset and bought a preg test. I got a faint positive when I took the test this afternoon. I took another test and still a faint positive. How is this possible? I missed the first day of testing on CD 9 but otherwise I tested everyday. I probably sound really ungrateful but I'm just not believing this to be true. I have a h/o miscarriages and a chemical so I'm usually skeptical

don't know if this will help, but i used mine 3 years ago with my dd.
i'm now using it again (actively trying since may 2012). from what i can tell,
it is working. i think i had a cycle a few months ago which was all lows.
i wish i could help. i hope your faint positive turns into a strong positive.
:hugs:


----------



## Briss

Af is truly here, I am out for 2012 BFP, just pressed the "m" button on my CBFM, oh here I go again &#8230; bring on 2013!


----------



## CaliDreaming

maxxx, I don't know the answer to your question, but congratulations!

Briss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Briss

it's CD6 for me and immediately got a HIGH, what a disappointment, another short cycle ahead


----------



## Briss

Got my PEAk today on Christmas day :) though it's only CD9, backed it up with OPK and also got a smily face I guess I O tomorrow


----------



## PatTabs

:thumbup: Briss here's hoping 2013 will your year..

Hope you are all are doing well and ate lots of turkey yesterday! 

AFM I think AF due in the next day or so as its CD28..haven't tried BDing at the right times as DH was away and I had a terrible cold/cough and toothache so have been popping nurofen and couch syrup like no tomorrow for the past week!

Roll on 2013 and those BFPs, surely it must be our turn soon?! :dust:


----------



## Lady H

I truly believe that although 13 is an unlucky number for some it will be lucky for you all xxx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Day 1 today! I'm due for an ultrasound tomorrow to check on follicles.


----------



## Briss

Cali, good luck with the scan tomorrow let us know how many follicles you get. I do not know how many is considered to be normal so may be you can ask your doc? 
 
afm, does not look like a temp raise this morning so may be I am ovulating today (just in case made poor hubby BD this morning to cover all basis) though I am pretty sure I felt pain in my right ovary for about an hour yesterday.


----------



## lexus15

Only had 2 sticks to use this month with my cbfm! I used one on cd day 14 (low) & today day cd 15 & got first peak/egg. 

Do you think this is real? I'm not sure due to not having enough sticks to test with & not having 'highs' before first peak? I have been getting ov pains & had some ewcm + it does tie in with my ov day on other months:dohh:


----------



## Lady H

I think you lucked in Lexus, get to the BD! Good luck!


----------



## vkj73

:witch:
she got me a couple of days ago.

has anyone heard much about:
Fertile Focus - Saliva Ovulation Predictor?

i'm going to ask about it on another thread and see what info there is.

cheers:hug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

vkj73, is that one of those little microscopes?? I have one of those.


----------



## PatTabs

CD2 for me, CBFM reset properly since last MC let's see what 2013 delivers 'eh?

Wishing all my lovely BnB friends a fabulous New Years and wishing with all my heart that elusive BFP appears this coming year :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

https://www.desicomments.com/dc3/02/223833/2238331.jpg


----------



## vkj73

CaliDreaming said:


> vkj73, is that one of those little microscopes?? I have one of those.

i think so. i stumbled upon it on ebay.


----------



## CaliDreaming

vkj73 said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> vkj73, is that one of those little microscopes?? I have one of those.
> 
> i think so. i stumbled upon it on ebay.Click to expand...

I never could get the hang of using it. It always looked the same to me no matter where I was in my cycle.


----------



## foxyviola

I hope you all have a very blessed 2013 it would be so wonderful if this was your bfp year.


----------



## vkj73

CaliDreaming said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> vkj73, is that one of those little microscopes?? I have one of those.
> 
> i think so. i stumbled upon it on ebay.Click to expand...
> 
> I never could get the hang of using it. It always looked the same to me no matter where I was in my cycle.Click to expand...

i'm going to keep trying the cbfm. i'm also taking vitex for the first time, so as to not completely have my life revolve around ttc, i'll skip it this round.

hope you are doing well and happy new year!

:dust:to you and all the ladies!


----------



## PatTabs

Ladies disaster struck today....in my sleepiness and eagerness to get back to bed my CBFM slipped out of my hands and into the toilet bowl! 

Am gutted that not only its messed up butmy cycle this month is screwed as I only reset and on CD9.

Word to the wise don't leave it on th shelf above the loo disaster waiting to happen!

I have set it out to dry but the red light won't go off so i think I have well and truly killed it! :cry:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sorry to hear about that Pat! Hopefully it will work again when it dries out. It might help if you take the battery out while it's drying. I've read from the times I've dropped my phone in water that you need to keep all power out so that the circuitry doesn't overheat.


----------



## Briss

Pat, so sorry!!! how awful :( did you try calling their helpline? I am sure you are not the first person to drop it down there


----------



## Lady H

Pat nightmare! Hope it recovers xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

PatTabs said:


> Ladies disaster struck today....in my sleepiness and eagerness to get back to bed my CBFM slipped out of my hands and into the toilet bowl!
> 
> Am gutted that not only its messed up butmy cycle this month is screwed as I only reset and on CD9.
> 
> Word to the wise don't leave it on th shelf above the loo disaster waiting to happen!
> 
> I have set it out to dry but the red light won't go off so i think I have well and truly killed it! :cry:

Put it in a gallon sized ziploc full of rice to draw out the moisture. I have saved many of cell phones like that when friends and myself have forgot and jumped in our pool with them.



On a side note... I just got my monitor yesterday! I am currently like 5DPO so I will begin with it next cycle when I figure it out :haha:


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies trying all those things as yet no joy :dohh:

I think I need nice BFP to not care?!!?


----------



## vkj73

sorry pattabs.

sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sorry you couldn't resusitate your CBFM! Maybe this is a sign you won't be needing it anymore soon!


----------



## vkj73

my lo had a check up today with her pediatrician.
we got to talking about ttc (we were her last appointment)
as she is also an "older" mom.

she said to definitely "frontload" before the lh spike happens.
it's funny, b/c i was actually already thinking that and
had read that on a thread here. 

so, maybe a good idea to get some bd'ing in, even before you get a high.

either way, good luck ladies:dust:


----------



## Briss

AF got me today :cry: it's started as brown spotting so I guess I am supposed to wait until it turns red before putting today as CD1? I am so confused with what is actually CD 1. I always considered it anything that looks like AF regardless of colour but it seems like the general view is that you have wait for the full red flow. It's so confusing cos it actually means my O stage gets shorter and my LH stage longer :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sorry about AF Briss. :( I've always counted Day 1 as my first day of flow that is more than spotting, no matter the color. Before I started acu, I was having very scant periods with nothing but dark blood, so I never would have had a Day 1 at all by the red flow definition.


----------



## Briss

I thought spotting means "brown"? it's just sometimes before the actual flow I can have something brown which is more than just a few drops so I actually need a pad. is this AF? or still spotting?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I never really thought about it before, but I guess many women have different definitions of what spotting is. I always assumed that it was just a few drops of blood here and there, but not enough liquid to require a pad. A lot of women will have a few drops of blood which then stops, and then a few days later will have a full flow. I always thought that is what spotting is.

I always used to count the brown actual flow as my AF, but now your post makes me wonder whether I should have done that. Month after month I would get a very small amount of dark brownish blood that would last only about a day. My flow was enough to require a pad, but my total flow for the duration of AF was not enough to fill one pad. I always got positive OPKs and a temp shift so I always assumed it was a period, esp since it always came about 15-16 days after ovulation. 

If it were me, I would count the brown flow you're experiencing as AF. I think for a lot of women, AF starts off light and so blood appears brownish at first because it takes longer to reach the pad.


----------



## foxyviola

Hmmm I never counted the brown as cd 1 and waited until it was full blown red, not sure now after seeing this.
Sorry about af Briss:(


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies! I have also asked the general forum and got a few helpful responses https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1669709-cd1.html

am going to wait and see if the spotting gets stronger and I will need to move from panty liner to a pad then I will probably put today as CD1 even if it's still brown and not quite full flow (my full flow is usually heavy so almost drowning and changing very large pads every 3-4 hours). I also changed my previous chart as well to start with AF rather than spotting cos I did change pads on the first day but thought because they were not red I could not count it as CD 1


----------



## Briss

I think I am going to count CD1 as the first day I need actual protection/pad (not just a panty liner).

Some more views on this topic https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25577591/i_should_be_counting_spotting_as_cd1

"Spotting is a term used to mean bleeding that is light and is occurring at a time when a woman's period is not expected. Spotting may be fresh red blood loss for a few days or more, or may be a light brownish blood loss lasting less than a day. Periods vary between women and at different times in the same woman. They may be heavy fresh red bleeding lasting a week or more, with or without clots, or light brownish bleeding lasting for only one or two days. "


----------



## Jean40

Strange month. I got low on Sat and Sun, high Mon, peak Tues. I usually have a few high days before peak. Definite O pain today. I tried taking Vitex last month, could only tolerate 2 days of it before giving it up. This month, I reduced the dose again (no way I could take what the bottle recommends, this is the liquid not pill, nasty) and managed to take it every night for a week. STRONG O pains, almost but not as bad as when I've had an ovarian cyst rupture (I couldn't get out of bed with those or move, just clutch lower tummy).


----------



## Briss

Jean, may be you O earlier or quicker than anticipated? I also usually get at least 2 highs before a peak.


----------



## Lady H

Hi All, I have 9 CBFM sticks left that expire in May this year. I'd love to mail them over to one of you regular thread posters that uses them. I don't want anything for them and am happy to pay the postage, unfortunately though I will have to say UK address only.

First to PM me gets them is the only way I can think of to be fair. Sorry outside UK ladies, I'm sending you dust and wishes instead. :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies
I'm thinking of dusting off my CBFM again. Just looked at stick prices and MY GOD they have gone up. TTC DD in 2010 they were £13. Where do you ladies yours from. I'm looking at amazon but wondering if there is anywhere cheaper.
Many thanks

Minimin


----------



## CaliDreaming

I get mine from amazon. I'd definitely be interested if there is somewhere to get these sticks cheaper!


----------



## Briss

CD 7 for me and got HIGH again! :( I have not seen a single LOW for 6 cycles now, it's really disturbing, I O early and have shorter cycle and nothing seem to change it. Am I really on my way to menopause despite all the vitamins, acu, herbs etc&#8230;


----------



## Briss

CD 7 for me and got HIGH again! :( I have not seen a single LOW for 6 cycles now, it's really disturbing, I O early and have shorter cycle and nothing seem to change it. Am I really on my way to menopause despite all the vitamins, acu, herbs etc&#8230;


----------



## PatTabs

Briss said:


> CD 7 for me and got HIGH again! :( I have not seen a single LOW for 6 cycles now, it's really disturbing, I O early and have shorter cycle and nothing seem to change it. Am I really on my way to menopause despite all the vitamins, acu, herbs etc

:hugs: Briss sorry to hear you so blue, why do you think no lows = menopause? I thought the CBFM should be clever not to potentially ask you to POAS until you got a high? But am not so au fait with all things menopausal. How long is your cycle?

Minimin -I opt for amazon too as the cheapest. 

AFM I haven't put new batteries in my CBFM yet but it looks pretty dry now, just went with OPKs this month mgd to BD CD 6 8 10 11 and 12 with +ve OPK on CD11 so got everything crossed but you never know hey? It helped that DH and I went to Paris for the weekend :blush:

Throwing lots of :dust: to you all... we need a BFP for the year to get us on a roll!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss :hugs: Don't let your test results and CBFM readings get you down. You just need one good egg to get pregnant. Doctors really don't know everything about what FSH, AMH, etc levels mean.

PatTabs, good luck this cycle. I'm hoping that your CBFM falling in the toilet is a good omen--meaning you won't need it anymore!

As for me, I'm 6 dpo. I didn't really use my CBFM because I'm being monitored on Clomid and used a trigger to ovulate.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Cali..Right back at ya :flower:


----------



## vkj73

hello briss,
i sure hope things start looking up for you!:hugs:

pattabs, paris for the weekend? how cool!

just wanted to say hello to everyone.

i got a peak on cd 16 and 17. today is cd 20.

can't tell either way.

:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies, I can always rely on you to make me feel better!

I do not think no lows = menopause, I actually think my CBFM is spot on. It's just before my cycles were 26 days on average but ever since I had this lap/hystersocpy they became shorter and no matter what I do they do not get back to normal. 24 days is rather short. I used to get 24 days cycle 1-2 times a year, but now most of my cycles are 24 days. So CBFM usually asks me to POAS from CD 6 and if I get 1-3 lows then I know I will ovulate on CD12-13 and will get a 26-27 day cycle but when I start off with HIGHs it means I will get a peak on Cd9-10 and O early = short cycle. My FS told me my cycles are nothing to do with the operation and that it is a natural decline confirmed by my high FSH, I do not believe this but every time I see a short cycle ahead I cant help but think she might be right


----------



## Jean40

It's just so frustrating at times, Briss. 

One of my friends has PCOS and has went through menopause and is done at 45, but she never wanted kids so she's kind of relieved to have it done and over with and she actually lost weight now that her hormones aren't messing things up, lost 35 pounds. 

I was never actually diagnosed with PCOS, but I've had a couple ovarian cysts rupture and all my GYN would ever do is put me on BCPs, then I would lose weight, so the more I look into it, the more I think I do have PCOS, but a mild form. I definitely have had weight issues since I was 13, I do have insulin resistance. Since I have been diagnosed with celiac disease and had to completely change my diet, I had lost 30 pounds, then the weight loss stopped. In the last month, after loads of research on insulin resistance, I added more chromium picolinate to my diet as well as inositol. I lost 5 more pounds and changed nothing in my diet. In the last couple weeks, I also added L-argenine 500mg twice a day, which is supposed to help with high blood pressure (which I have and nothing has reduced it this time, not even Rx meds) and also helps with PCOS. Still waiting to see what happens, I got another week to wait (well, I will be testing, I can't hold out that long). I will post all the vitamins/supplements/teas I tried if this works. Trust me, it's a bunch.


----------



## FireBaby

Jean have you tried myo inositol?
I don't have PCOS but I've been taking it and noticed it has added a couple of days to my cycle (a good thing) and my temps are higher now during the LP so I've got to think its helping with progesterone....


----------



## Jean40

Yes, I'm taking inositol for the last month. I didn't like the way it made me feel at first, but I lowered the dose and take it with food now, usually just 1000mg/day.


----------



## Briss

I put a stick into my CBFM this morning but completely forgot to take it out and check the reading, is it going to mess it up? I am sure I was going to get another high this morning, just wondering if leaving the stick in for the entire day can potentially affect my tomorrow's reading (which is supposed to be peak)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, I've done that before many times. It won't affect tomorrow's reading, but if you wait too late (e.g. until the next testing window) you won't be able to get the reading for the stick that was left in the machine.


----------



## Briss

thank you Cali, my testing window expired about two hours ago so I guess I will just have to assume today was another high and hope it will behave tomorrow. our strategy for this cycle is to BD 2 days before peak (done), wait two days then BD on the first peak (hopefully tomorrow) and second peak, then skip one day and BD again


----------



## vkj73

hello ladies:hugs:

i forgot to mention, since i got a peak on cd 16 and cd 17,
i didn't even pos when it asked on cd18. i figured we were
already bd'ing when it was the best time.

fingers crossed!

:dust:


----------



## Briss

got my peak today :) CD10, a bit early I would prefer to get it tomorrow but still considering that I left a stick in there yesterday I am just happy it's still working and it did not ruin anything. Hubby is not cooperating, said he will get home too late for any BD tonight, but tomorrow might be too late as I likely O tomorrow or even overnight :(


----------



## vkj73

briss, glad you got your peak:thumbup:

i found this info on https://www.americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/understandingovulation.html

"An egg lives 12-24 hours after leaving the ovary"

so if a peak means you could ovulate in 24-36 hours, and an egg can last 12-24 hours, it would seem like you still have a great chance! try to bd tomorrow morning and/or tomorrow night:thumbup:

good luck:dust:


----------



## Briss

I am in a bit of a panic today, we were saving DH's sperm for 2 days so we could BD on the first peak which we did but late at night and this morning I got a temp rise, I checked 3 times and put down the lowest temp I got (I will play with it later when I get cross hairs) but it still looks like I O yesterday which means we totally missed it on the other hand I did not sleep well, was tossing and turning all night barely slept for a couple of hours in total which may explain the raised temp this morning. shall I ignore it? besides I never O on my first peak, I O either on my second peak or on the high after that and also I really hate the idea of O on CD10 it will probably be clear when (or should I say if) AF shows up cos my LH is 13-14 days so I will just count backwards to confirm O.

VKJ, thanks for the info, I know that an egg lives 12-24 hours but it also may take sperm ages to get to the egg that's why we are trying to BD before O so they had time to get there.


----------



## PatTabs

Hi Ladies how you all doing? :flower:

It looks like my CBFM falling down the loo wasn't a bad thing after all..I had a dinner party and wanted some wine on Saturday, AF was due and I was impatient, so broke into a frer and managed to see two clear lines.

I'm only 18DPOso early days but praying it will be 3rd time lucky for me and DH, it was a year ago this week since my first BFP and am just thankful I can get a BFP but as yet my excitement is yet to manifest itself, which makes me feel a sad too, the fear of MC is so prevalent.

I hope you're all doing well and sending massive hugs to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Yay praying for a sticky bean Pat, so happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## Briss

Pat, this is very good news!! fingers crossed for a sticky bean! I almost feel like throwing my CBFM down the loo for luck :)


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies!
i'm on cd3 (af got me).:witch:

i'm going to start coq10, along with the vitex and nettles/raspberry tea i've been taking.

we shall see:shrug:

i've been so superstitious thinking, oh maybe this month it will happen b/c of such and such, or no, maybe this month b/c of _____________.

now i just don't know.

good luck to all:dust:maybe february we'll all be lucky in love?!?!


----------



## luckylecky

Pat fabulous news! :happydance:

I'm curious, did you have any symptoms at all?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Pat!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Briss

VKJ, I am very sorry AF got you, hoping February will be your month!


----------



## CaliDreaming

vkj, sorry about AF! Hopefully February will be your month. 

Unfortunately for me, I'm going to be out of commission for the next few months. I have two 5 cm cysts on my left ovary. They are both simple cysts that for the vast majority of women go away on their own. However, one of them has hung around for months without getting any smaller. The other one appeared after my second round of Clomid.

My FS has scheduled me for a laparoscopy. I haven't had a consultation about the surgery yet, but I understand from my google research that this is often done when endometriosis is suspected. I'm actually relieved because I know there must be a reason why I've been having difficulty conceiving and I think I will soon have an answer after my lap. I just hope they find something that can be fixed. I'm also hoping they can unblock my right tube.

I have a consultation March 28 and then I suppose it will take another few weeks to schedule the surgery. I'm actually enjoying the break. 

So I will be rooting you ladies on from the sidelines and hoping there are more bfp's! :happydance:


----------



## PatTabs

Thank you ladies, your comments made me smile. I so wish you get your BFPs too so we can continue to journey together.

I know it's silly but I am just waiting for the worst to happen, am trying to stay positive but it's like this big cloud hanging over everything. I have a GP appt tomorrow but doubt they will send me for an early scan so it's seems like an age away til 12 weeks in fact it feels like 8 weeks of worry ahead! 

Lucky - I was convinced AF was on the way as my boobs hurt but in hindsight they started hurting a little earlier than usual and they are sore now. Also I am hot and sweaty (sorry TMI) overnight/sleeping and I recall that from my first BFP last Jan. apart from that nothing else really.

VKJ - so sorry AF showed :hugs: I've had a bundle of superstitions too since I started TTC...if it gets you through why not hey?

Cali - got my fingers crossed for you, I hope the break gives you a chance to relax and you never know what may happen.

Lady - hope you and bump doing well?

Briss - I don't know if you really want follow suit and throw it in the loo but I can recommend a weekend in Paris....it certainly did the trick :cloud9:


----------



## Briss

Cali, I am sorry about the cysts, hopefully lap can make a difference but then again, cysts (I have those) should not be preventing you from getting pregnant and you still have a couple of months before the surgery so hoping you will get your BFP and wont need it.


----------



## vkj73

calidreaming. so sorry to hear you'll be out for a while.
i hope everything clears up quickly for you!

congrats pat!

:dust:to all!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss said:


> Cali, I am sorry about the cysts, hopefully lap can make a difference but then again, cysts (I have those) should not be preventing you from getting pregnant and you still have a couple of months before the surgery so hoping you will get your BFP and wont need it.

I hope so, but the bad thing with mine is that they are on the left side, which is the side my good tube is on. It seems to be affecting the functioning of my left ovary. It took two rounds of Clomid to get any eggs on that side, and it looks like none of them were able to be released since I got the cyst.

It would be nice to not have to have surgery though.


----------



## Briss

Cali, That's really sad, I am sorry. it's like a vicious circle: Clomid helps get eggs but creates cysts that prevent them from being released. did you do cycle monitoring to determine whether the cysts affect ovulation?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, yes I was being monitored throughout the cycles. The first time, only my right side produced two follicles. The second time, my right side produced one big follie and the left produced two, but they were both much smaller than the one on the right. I'm hoping that at the very least once the cysts are gone that the left side can function normally again. I just don't understand why they persist so long since they're clearly simple cysts.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am at my wits end! I am an impatient person though...

So I have been using the CBFM (first cycle) and so far I have gotten 8 days of highs and never a peak. However FF says today that I am 3DPO... to top it off charts confuse the crap outta me so I dunno if mine is even right but I religiously have my alarm set and and wake up to take my temp and use the monitor.


I was hoping this would have been our month using both testing and the bbt charting since next step is beginning the invetro process in February....

Sorry im purely annoyed with the CBFM right now.


----------



## Kelly77

~Brandy~ said:


> I am at my wits end! I am an impatient person though...
> 
> So I have been using the CBFM (first cycle) and so far I have gotten 8 days of highs and never a peak. However FF says today that I am 3DPO... to top it off charts confuse the crap outta me so I dunno if mine is even right but I religiously have my alarm set and and wake up to take my temp and use the monitor.
> 
> 
> I was hoping this would have been our month using both testing and the bbt charting since next step is beginning the invetro process in February....
> 
> Sorry im purely annoyed with the CBFM right now.

I was using the Clearblue monitor and the Clearblue tests with the smiley face. My CBFM never peaked but I got a smiley face on day 15&16. I called Clearblue to figure out why I didn't peak. The customer service rep said that Clomid can cause the monitor to miss the peak. 
I love the monitor but I would use a back up if you are taking Clomid.


----------



## FireBaby

I would always recommend backing the CBFM up with OPKs....I think because you use FMU with the CBFM you can miss the surge but pick it up later in the morning or afternoon with the OPK I've used the CBFM for 4 months now and one of those months I got only Highs with no peaks but I got a +ve OPK.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kelly77 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I am at my wits end! I am an impatient person though...
> 
> So I have been using the CBFM (first cycle) and so far I have gotten 8 days of highs and never a peak. However FF says today that I am 3DPO... to top it off charts confuse the crap outta me so I dunno if mine is even right but I religiously have my alarm set and and wake up to take my temp and use the monitor.
> 
> 
> I was hoping this would have been our month using both testing and the bbt charting since next step is beginning the invetro process in February....
> 
> Sorry im purely annoyed with the CBFM right now.
> 
> I was using the Clearblue monitor and the Clearblue tests with the smiley face. My CBFM never peaked but I got a smiley face on day 15&16. I called Clearblue to figure out why I didn't peak. The customer service rep said that Clomid can cause the monitor to miss the peak.
> I love the monitor but I would use a back up if you are taking Clomid.Click to expand...


Unfortunately I have been off the clomid for 3 months.


----------



## Briss

Brandy, if this is your first month using CBFM it might be just learning your cycle. looking at your chart it does look like you might have O on CD15. Did you manage to BD at all?


----------



## vkj73

i know this question has been asked hundreds of times, on hundreds of threads, but what seems to be THE BEST method for bd'ing in conjunction with the cbfm?

with our first, we bd on the first high, then 4 days later on the next high, 
then bd two days later on the second peak.

i don't think this same exact pattern can happen again (4 highs then 2 peaks), nor do i think we can replicate it.

one doctor recommended "frontloading" (which i think i've mentioned on here before) meaning, get to bd'ing before the ov happens, 'cause those little guys have a long way to travel.

i know it's about more than just a pattern, or doing exactly what i did last time. it truly is a miracle that it does happen.

i just wanted to vent, especially since this time around we've been trying so many different patterns.:shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Briss said:


> Brandy, if this is your first month using CBFM it might be just learning your cycle. looking at your chart it does look like you might have O on CD15. Did you manage to BD at all?

Thanks... I hope that you and FF are right! We BD'd on cd12,13,15 so if I o'd on the 15th hopefully we caught it.

Thank you again for taking a look at the chart.


----------



## Briss

VKJ, I've been using CBFM for 15 cycles and we tried all sorts of patterns. We are probably not a great example cos we have low sperm count issues. It's generally recommended to BD at least once on a high and on one of the peaks. but I think you are right it really is random and more like a miracle, some BD once on a wrong day and get BFP while others have all these wonderful and correct strategies in place but bfn after bfn. sorry for being so pessimistic, my af is coming...


----------



## vkj73

briss,
no need to apologize.
i appreciate you taking the time to reply.:hug:

hopefully february will be our month. 
everyone loves a fall baby, right?! :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Briss

Indeed, bring on our February BFPs :)


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Ladies

this is my first cycle using this monitor after ttc for over a year. It took till CD19 to get to three bars, thought it was going to give me two bars all month long:growlmad:. hopefully this works

good luck to all


----------



## vkj73

fxforbabyb said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> this is my first cycle using this monitor after ttc for over a year. It took till CD19 to get to three bars, thought it was going to give me two bars all month long:growlmad:. hopefully this works
> 
> good luck to all

i had great luck ttc#1 with cbfm!
it's taking a little longer this time, but i'm pretty sure
my age (soon to be 40) has a lot to do with it.

good luck!:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

vkj73 said:


> i know this question has been asked hundreds of times, on hundreds of threads, but what seems to be THE BEST method for bd'ing in conjunction with the cbfm?:

hi Vkj, I don't know what the best method is, but happy to share my patterns from the 3 positives I have had:

1 - BD Every other day since first high (6) and both peaks
2 - BD every day from 5 days before +OPK, plus 2 more days
3 - BD every other day and +OPK, plus 1 more day

I think 'every other day' is pretty much the SMEP way. I have to admit i think a holiday really helped me as I was away for two of those and I think the relaxation definitely played a part, something that is so difficult at home with jobs and the stresses of every day goings on and planning to BD at the right time.

:hugs: got my fingers crossed for you Hun


----------



## vkj73

thank you pattabs.
i really appreciate your post.
i'm on cd10. we bd'd yesterday morning.
pretty early in the cycle, but hey, thought we'd
switch it up a bit.:shrug:

:hug:


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hey Ladies,

entering the TWW, fingers are crossed. We BD on CD 8, 10, 11,13,16,17, and 19. Hopefuly it does the trick. Not going to lie, all this BD'ing is exhausting.


----------



## CaliDreaming

fxforbaby, I know exactly what you mean about the bd'ing being exhausting. I had gotten to the point where I didn't even like sex anymore. I used to love those nights where dh had fallen asleep or was going to be up late because it meant I could just go to sleep without doing it.

The good thing is that now that I'm taking a break from TTC, all those loving feelings have returned!


----------



## PatTabs

fxforbabyb said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> entering the TWW, fingers are crossed. We BD on CD 8, 10, 11,13,16,17, and 19. Hopefuly it does the trick. Not going to lie, all this BD'ing is exhausting.

Way to go on the :sex: good luck!!


----------



## vkj73

cd 11 today. got my first high.
i think the earliest i've ever gotten a high is cd13.

maybe this vitex stuff is working!

fx, it sure is exhausting.

tonight we go for round 2. we tried the "frontloading" theory,
and bd'd on cd 9.

fingers crossed for all!:dust:


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Everyone

just had a quick question on the cbfm. This is my first cycle using it, I hit three bars two days ago, then two and then this morning it asked me to POAS again and got one bar. Will it ask me tomorrow to POAS? Thought after I hit the three bars it wouldn't ask me to POAS anymore. Regardless, I now need to buy another box of test sticks............ these things are not cheap!


----------



## CaliDreaming

fxforbabyb, You really don't have to use sticks for the rest of the cycle after you get your peak. Once you get a peak, the CBFM will still ask for sticks, but it doesn't actually read them. When you get your first peak, you will automatically get a second peak, and then a high the next morning no matter what kind of stick you put in. 

I fed the CBFM sticks whenever it asked for it my first couple of cycles until I figured out my pattern and then I stopped because it was getting very expensive. The last couple of cycles, I knew my cycle well enough to where I would feed it old sticks I had already used up to CD10 before I really started testing with unopened sticks. So I only used about 4-6 sticks a cycle which really saves $$$$.


----------



## Briss

fxforbabyb, I stop feeding it sticks after I get my first PEAK, I just pack it up and do not even switch it on until I get AF and have to press m bottom.


----------



## Jean40

I think the monitor missed the peak again this month. I got a smiley on Monday (using the same first morning's urine, I use a cup), but have only had highs on the monitor. I only got a smiley Monday morning, none the day before or Monday night or the next day. I don't understand how I can get a +OPK but not a Peak on the monitor using the same urine. Waiting on my temp rise, so hopefully we caught an egg this month. :dust:


----------



## Briss

Jean, did you get a temp rise? I agree it's very strange that it missed your peak while you still got your positive OPK. 

CD6 for me, totally excited to see LOW!!! on my CBFM it's been a while, last few cycles it went straight to high so here is hoping for a slightly longer cycle. I think it's EPO working


----------



## PatTabs

Yay for you Briss!!!

Good luck Jean got my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## vkj73

good for you briss!

:dust:to you and all!


----------



## Jean40

Yes, I got my temp shift yesterday and today. This is why I backup with the OPKs. I don't know if I can trust the monitor to "catch" the surge, but why in the world did I pay so much for the monitor? I'm a bit disillusioned with it right now.


----------



## vkj73

so, today was my 7th day of getting a high.

i was so excited, b/c i got my first high on cd11, which is earlier for me.
i thought, great, maybe my usually irregular cycles are starting to normalize. cut to today, cd17, and still a high.

do women get pg w/o ever getting a peak on the cbfm?

i thought i had a little more ewcm this am, so who knows, maybe i'll get a peak tomorrow.:shrug:


----------



## Briss

VKJ, women do get pg w/o ever getting a peak on the cbfm so fingers crossed.

afm, also disappointed was so hoping to O later this cycle but got a peak today on CD10. even when I do not get HIGH from CD6 I still get peak on CD10 but just after 2 HIGHs starting from CD8 rather than 4 HIGHs starting from CD6.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, sorry you did not O later in your cycle, but who knows, maybe it is a good thing. Every little change could potentially be positive.


----------



## vkj73

another high this morning. 
i don't remember this ever happening. it's day 8 now of highs.

i wonder if the vitex, or the coq10 i started taking this cycle
is affecting things:shrug:


----------



## Briss

possibly vitex, but coq10 is unliklely to have such an effect


----------



## CaliDreaming

vkj73, I've started taking vitex this cycle too (Fertilaid) in hopes of getting rid of my cysts. The vitex is probably what's causing the change in your cycle. I thought it was supposed to reduce estrogen and increase LH/progesterone though which makes the fact you got a high earlier a little confusing. Maybe it's just the ratios of your hormones changing? Hormones are just hard to figure out regardless. Hopefully you will see a dramatic improvement after three months like they always say.


----------



## vkj73

so, this morning, after 10 days!!! i got a peak.

i decided this morning, that i'd take a break from vitex and coq10.

not sure what's going on..fingers crossed.

:hug:


----------



## Briss

vkj73 said:


> so, this morning, after 10 days!!! i got a peak.
> 
> i decided this morning, that i'd take a break from vitex and coq10.
> 
> not sure what's going on..fingers crossed.
> 
> :hug:

great!! :happydance: happy BD!


----------



## Ticktock37

Hi Ladies,
May I join in?

All of this is new to me and I am just awaiting my day 21 progesterone to check I'm ovulating I think. This cbfm sounds interesting. Is it very complicated to understand? I am rather overwhelmed by all of this counting days as I have never been one to know exactly which day my period has been due as I've never bothered to count. I always knew it was coming by the way I felt! I'm kicking myself now as I realise I should know what my cycle is! Would you recommend buying this cbfm?

Thanks:flower:


----------



## Briss

TickTock, CBFM together with sticks is not cheap so I would recommend it only if you have been TTC for a while. if you have just started TTC, why do not you start with OPK (ovulation sticks) first?


----------



## Classychick72

Been here before... I had a mc at 8 wks in early dec was devastated! TTC again using CBFM. Knew my hcg went back to 0 early on so fresh start. In jan got highs then 2 peaks day 11 / 12 and raised temp. Dtd but no BFP &#55357;&#56866;. This month day 13 and still no peak just highs, however looking at my sticks it is showing dark line furthest away from circle detector thing just like the previous months so I think it's missed it!! Iv backed it up with ov tests and two red lines equal darkness so off to bed!! Stupid CBFM don't always trust it on its own!!! Fingers x for BFP this month - good luck to all others TTC too it will happen I'm convinced even though I am 40 and DH neatly 43!


----------



## Classychick72

Ps - I'm taking co enz 10 and royal jelly too hope they haven't messed up my cycle!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Luckily I bought mine at Costco because I am about to return it ... They take anything back if you're not satisfied.

I am seeing a fertility specialist so my ovulation will be tracked by ultrasound with them because this stupid thing has made me use 20 tests every month for that last 3 months and still never peaked even though I flipping ovulate every month.

I dont recommend the silly thing.


----------



## Blythe

Classychick72 said:


> Ps - I'm taking co enz 10 and royal jelly too hope they haven't messed up my cycle!!!

Hi I'm a 72 girl too! I always used to back up CBFM with opks as it can miss peaks. I got rid of mine though as know when I'm going to ovulate nowadays. Coq10 and royal jelly should have no effect on length of cycle.... Things like vitex, pregnacare, soy iso might do. Hope it's your month x


----------



## Briss

here's my 17th cycle with CBFM here I go again... I found CBFM more reliable than OPK because OPK depending on the brand can sometimes give you positive after O (checked with temp and CBFM) I O between CD11 and 14 and cos my DH's sex drive is pretty low I really need to know for sure when to BD. Also because I O early I do not need many sticks about 5-6 for each cycle


----------



## vkj73

i'm on cd 5. 
i've started the process for taking clomid (blood and paper work).
i would take it in april.

fingers crossed that i won't need to go the clomid route.

good luck to all :dust:


----------



## Briss

VKJ, Good luck!

CD6 for me and got LOW, very pleased, I am being an optimist and once again hoping for a longer cycle


----------



## Classychick72

Really not sure whats going on!! My last post was...I had a mc at 8 wks in early dec TTC again using CBFM. Knew my hcg went back to 0 early on so fresh start. In jan got highs then 2 peaks day 11 / 12 and raised temp. Dtd but no BFP &#65533;&#65533;. This month day 13 and still no peak just highs, however looking at my sticks it is showing dark line furthest away from circle detector thing just like the previous months so I think it's missed it!! Iv backed it up with ov tests and two red lines equal darkness so off to bed!! Stupid CBFM don't always trust it on its own!!! Fingers x for BFP this month - well af has not arrived so I'm 17dpo but bfn &#65533;&#65533;hips are sore, tired, temps are still 36.6 or 7 in the morn! Headaches and slightly sore bb - any ideas what might be going on or has my mc caused cycle issues 2 months after it seemed ok!! Feeling v frustrated!!
Chart
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=577881&stc=1&d=1362601740
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lady H

Classy have you tried a pregnancy test to be sure?


----------



## Classychick72

Yes a few!!! Temp gone down to 36.4 this morning so af maybe on her way &#55357;&#56883;we will see of I'm off to docs fri to have a chat.


----------



## lexus15

I had a wacky light AF last cycle as I started on cd 24 of a 28 day cycle. Ok I thought, everything will sort out for this cycle, however my cbfm showed a low yesterday & a peak today on cd9!! :shrug:

I've dont normally ov so early & for the past few days I had some ewcm & ov pains so I assume the cbfm is correct, do you think something is a miss with my hormones? :nope:


----------



## CaliDreaming

lexus, gee that is weird. I was thinking you might have had an anovulatory cycle but that wouldn't explain why you're O'ing early. It does sound like a hormone issue. So confusing!


----------



## Pst

Hi all
This cycle has been our first using cbfm. We used opk sticks before this. 

The problem my dh and I are really facing is because we wait for the positive/peak to bd we put this stress factor on ourselves to bd. Also it's not always the right time in terms of finding private time when there is no screaming kid or work commitments. 

This time we dtd on the second peak day so FX.


----------



## Lady H

Sounds like good timing Pst, good luck xx


----------



## vkj73

hey ladies,
thought i'd check in. i'm on cd 15, 4th day of a high on the cbfm.
hoping i get a peak tomorrow or the next day. once i get a peak,
af tends to arrive 14 days after the peak. so that means my cycles are getting closer together. more of a 29 to 32 day range, rather than 29 to 39.

good luck to all!:dust:


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies..Cali, Vkj, Briss hope you are all doing well and to the new CBFM recruits been stalking and really hope to see some BFPs soon!
:dust:

Lady - hope you are well too? It can't be long now?!

xxx


----------



## Lady H

Echo that Pat, c'mon CBFM BFPs! OK here Pat, possible IUGR but being monitored (detail in journal). See you are well on your way too! Xx


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, I O on CD11 as before, my cycle just does not want to get longer :( am in TWW and to be honest I like TWW more than the first part of the cycle where I definitely know I am not pregnant, in TWW I can at least dream that I might be...


----------



## vkj73

cd 23, have had a high on the cbfm for the last 12 days. this is a first.

:shrug:


----------



## Briss

VKJ, looks like your CBFM might have missed your surge, so strange


----------



## vkj73

i'm going to try tomorrow, and maybe sunday, then i'll just let it go this time around. it's a bummer on a few levels. one thing is, the day i get a peak i know af will arrive 14 days later. i have been known to have cycles that last 37+ days, so this could be one of those.

i've been taking vitex for 3 cycles, and i really thought it was helping to regulate things. who knows, maybe it just messed it up more.

i think i'm done with the vitex, either way.

oh, the ways of ttc:nope:


----------



## Lady H

So frustrating Vkj. I have everything up apart from prenatals the month before I got my BFP, I think coq10 was messing my cycles up.


----------



## Pst

13 dpo and nothing hopeful to report. No symptoms to make me believe that I might be pregnant. 

Bbt following same pattern as last month. 

Waiting for AF to show maybe on Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Briss

am 12 DPO and feel AF is well on her way :(


----------



## Lady H

Hope it stays away for you both xx


----------



## Pst

Unfortunately, I have been found.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hello ladies, mind if I join you. Technically I am not quite yet over 35 but if I do manage to conceive then I will be 35 (or over) during the pregnancy and thereafter.
This is my first month actively trying. I decided to use the cbfm since last month I tried a practice run using opks and never noticed a clear positive (although the test line was much darker during 2 days of my cycle, so I am guessing it occurred in between these two tests). For this reason I invested in the cbfm and hope it will narrow down the window.
I am currently on cd 11 and have had highs since cd 6. I have read all this thread and others regarding this, so I know that I may not get a peak this month. I am using opks along side, just in case and have also started temping this month. 
I am excited but scared too. Until I see that I have def ov'd I will feel anxious.
You ladies are all so lovely. I would like to share my journey with you all and offer my support when I can too.:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Oxygen. I rarely caught my ovulation on test sticks either, but the CBFM helped me pinpoint much better and I guess some thing worked for me!


----------



## Lady H

How are y'all doing..?

Oxygen do I see a BFP chart? Congratulations!


----------



## vkj73

i just had my first iui on friday.

so currently, i'm off the cbfm.

now in the 2ww.

i hope you all are doing well:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh good luck vkj xxx


----------



## Briss

VKJ, best of luck! did you do any meds or was it just natural IUI?

I just started my 19th cycle with CBFM, very sad...


----------



## ~Brandy~

vkj73 said:


> i just had my first iui on friday.
> 
> so currently, i'm off the cbfm.
> 
> now in the 2ww.
> 
> i hope you all are doing well:hugs:

Good luck VKJ! Update us on how it goes :) I am doing IUI with Femara this cycle.. first IUI so really nervous.


----------



## vkj73

thank you for the well wishes ladies. right back at ya!
i did take clomid for 5 days, starting on cd2. then the trigger shot
on the wednesday eve before my friday iui.

i'm a few days into the tww. 

can't really tell either way.

i'll keep you posted.

:hug:


----------



## PatTabs

Good luck Vkj!! Sorry been a while since I posted here.

Briss :hugs: :hugs:

Hope all you ladies are doing well, always in my thoughts...!


----------



## ~Brandy~

vkj73 said:


> thank you for the well wishes ladies. right back at ya!
> i did take clomid for 5 days, starting on cd2. then the trigger shot
> on the wednesday eve before my friday iui.
> 
> i'm a few days into the tww.
> 
> can't really tell either way.
> 
> i'll keep you posted.
> 
> :hug:

Any updates!?


----------



## vkj73

af arrived on friday.
i'm on day 3 of clomid.
scan on sunday.

how are you guys doing?

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Briss

VKJ, I am sorry about AF

afm, got hubby's SA &#8211; worst ever! was told it's practically impossible to get pregnant with this count. hoping he will go to urologist and we may get some answers. In the meantime I got myself busy trying to lose my TTC weight (over the last 3 years I've gained a stone) and moved to a new Chinese doc with herbs and acu to keep my eggs young while I am waiting for DH. Will continue with CBFM, cos you never know


----------



## Lady H

Vkj good luck, hope its all good

Briss, big hugs that sucks. It's a good attitude though that you never know, I've know ladies get a BFP with similar SA results.

Brandy where are you in your cycle and schedule?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lady H said:


> Vkj good luck, hope its all good
> 
> Briss, big hugs that sucks. It's a good attitude though that you never know, I've know ladies get a BFP with similar SA results.
> 
> Brandy where are you in your cycle and schedule?

CD11 normally I ovulate on CD18-20 but massive EWCM today and high fertility on monitor. I am really HOPING to get the peak tomorrow and do my IUI.


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Brandy xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

No peak today everything is still the same... high fertility. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Rainbow2014

Hi there,
I am not sure if this forum is still going on, but thought I'd give it a try. Any experience with getting a peak while still bleeding?
I had a m/c in November, had a 35 and then a 31 day cycle and have now had my period (stronger than before) for about a week and it does not necessarily seem to get less... I might post about this in the TTC after loss too. Anyway, this is the first time I am using the CFM. I got 2 highs and then today is the second peak day. I am so confused! 
My doctos said it should all be fine (the pregnancy hormones are all back down), soooo any ideas what this might be?


----------



## SnortyBear

So I know this is an old thread, anyone using theirs this cycle? This will be my first cycle using mine.


----------



## Nikki1979

Can I join? I have been using the cbfm for a few months. I generally just get one or 2 days of high and then a peak ( usually on day 13) - I have a 25-26 day cycle.


----------

